# Official Raw Discussion Thread 4/26 **DRAFT**



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Live on a special three-hour Raw, the 2010 WWE Draft shakes up the foundation of sports-entertainment, reshaping the rosters of Raw and SmackDown. Tune in to see the entire WWE landscape get completely altered, beginning at 8/7 CT.

Discuss.​


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

These are usually pretty entertaining. Should have a bit of a different feel now that there is no ECW, even though they barely ever got draft picks anyway. I sincerely hope they don't have an abundance of draft picks like they usually do. Just a few picks for each brand would be great. 

Major names I could see switching are CM Punk, John Morrison, and Edge to Raw. And Orton, Swagger and maybe MVP or some other mid-carder to Smackdown.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Orton, Edge, and Punk are the biggest names I see moving in this draft.

I do want to watch this show, but with game six tomorrow (Bruins/Sabres), I'll have to flip back and forth.

It also doesn't help that I have to cram for two finals on Tuesday/Wednesday. Ugh.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I love the draft since its beginning, can't wait for the show.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I will actually watch this show, simply because I have always been a fan of the draft concept. Christian really needs to go to SmackDown!.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> I will actually watch this show, simply because I have always been a fan of the draft concept. *Christian really needs to go to SmackDown!*.


Yeah same here, given the poster he is in then I hope this is signs of good things to come for him.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Means nothing, Kane has been on a ton of posters. I doubt he'll even make the PPV to be honest with you, and it would hardly be the first time that happened to someone on the poster.


----------



## gary year (Jul 5, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> I will actually watch this show, simply because I have always been a fan of the draft concept. *Christian really needs to go to SmackDown*!.


Yessir. Christian/Jericho, Cnristian/Punk and Christian/Edgeshocked need to happen.

I'm guessing Orton, Bourne, Kofi and maybe even Taker could move. I'll feel sorry for the midcarders who get sent to RAW lol.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> I will actually watch this show, simply because I have always been a fan of the draft concept. Christian really needs to go to SmackDown!.


Same with MVP, he needs to go back to his true home that got him his big push in the first place (not including losing streak era) and hopefully will give him a direction instead of floating around on RAW backstage with the guest hosts and Superstars doing nothing with Christian.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

gary year said:


> Yessir. Christian/Jericho, Cnristian/Punk and Christian/Edgeshocked need to happen.
> 
> I'm guessing Orton, Bourne, Kofi and maybe even Taker could move. I'll feel sorry for the midcarders who get sent to RAW lol.


I expect 2 of those 3 names to be drafted though, so I doubt it. Edge for Orton seems like the logical choice, and CM Punk.....maybe for Sheamus, maybe. Or he could go without a heel counterpart to replace him since Raw lacks top heels and obviously it's top priority, and Batista's future is uncertain. I see Punk moving rather than Jericho because obviously if Jericho goes, that means Jericho/Edge continues and etc.

He does need those kinds of big matches, but do you really expect it? At this point, I just want him on SmackDown! because it's the brand I prefer of the 2, I'm not expecting a push. I made that mistake before.


----------



## gary year (Jul 5, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> I expect 2 of those 3 names to be drafted though, so I doubt it. Edge for Orton seems like the logical choice, and CM Punk.....maybe for Sheamus, maybe. Or he could go without a heel counterpart to replace him since Raw lacks top heels. I see Punk moving rather than Jericho because obviously if Jericho goes, that means Jericho/Edge continues and etc.
> 
> He does need those kinds of big matches, but do you really expect it? At this point, I just want him on SmackDown! because it's the brand I prefer of the 2, I'm not expecting a push. I made that mistake before.


Good points, but I'm still guessing the WWE isn't retarded enough to waste a talent like Christian. Especially with all these vacations and whatnot going on they need TALENTED people.

They need to relax with this Casper/Drew Mac stuff....

Edge for Orton does sound good though.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

CM Punk to RAW is very intriguing, IMO. I'm not sure what they could use to build it up but I think a CM Punk/John Cena feud could be very successful.

Sheamus & Randy Orton are the two biggest names that I would like to see drafted to SD. 

Christian being on the poster just means to me that he might be in some kind of gauntlet match for the WHC/WWE title but he has absolutely no chance of winning. The only main-event push I see Christian getting is next time that Edge is WHC/WWE Champion, Vince isn't that blind to realize that a feud between those two would be very popular.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm pretty excited for this. 

I really want Christian, Punk (with the SES of course), and Orton to be drafted. 
And if the rumors are true I would like to see Taker be drafted too.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Good points, but I'm still guessing the WWE isn't retarded enough to waste a talent like Christian. Especially with all these vacations and whatnot going on they need TALENTED people.
> 
> They need to relax with this Casper/Drew Mac stuff....
> 
> Edge for Orton does sound good though.


Pushing him won't make a difference, though. It's the right thing to do, but WWE will always have their legions of sheep who buy no matter what happens. If it made a difference who got pushed they wouldn't have given Swagger the world title, they can put anyone they want into any spot they want and still rake in millions. They're not required to put forth any effort, the main downside of having no competition.


----------



## gary year (Jul 5, 2008)

So true, they know who they want in the main event scene. Doesn't matter who gets over themselves (Kofi, Bourne) or who's just talented but are underused like hell (Christian, Regal).

Whoever carries bags, kissed ass or who Vince loves are gonna get that push. Pretty sad that TNA aint at their level yet to make them think more clearly.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

gary year said:


> So true, they know who they want in the main event scene. Doesn't matter who gets over themselves (Kofi,* Bourne*) or who's just talented but are underused like hell (Christian, Regal).
> 
> Whoever carries bags, kissed ass or who Vince loves are gonna get that push. Pretty sad that TNA aint at their level yet to make them think more clearly.


Bourne may be the one person that would be very hard to believe as a legitimate main-event contender. But yeah, Vince knows exactly what he wants to do/see... which makes me wonder how long in advance do you think they come up with some of the shit we see? Like Swagger winning MITB, followed by winning the title... how long do you think that had been planned for?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Very sad. As for "yet", I don't think TNA is even capable of getting to that level.


----------



## gary year (Jul 5, 2008)

Great Muta said:


> Bourne may be the one person that would be very hard to believe as a legitimate main-event contender. But yeah, Vince knows exactly what he wants to do/see... which makes me wonder how long in advance do you think they come up with some of the shit we see? Like Swagger winning MITB, followed by winning the title... how long do you think that had been planned for?


Bourne isn't main event material but he could be one successful midcarder since he's so entertaining to watch.

As for how they choose guys, I just think Vince says after watching one of their matches, " hey let's push Swagger this year ! when's a good time guys ?'' Someone probably brings up Christian's name and Vince then says '' that match ! ''.



Pyro™ said:


> Very sad. As for "yet", I don't think TNA is even capable of getting to that level.


LOL. They got the roster for sure though.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Of course. TNA has more star power than SmackDown! at the moment. The problem is, what they have in star power they lack in organizational, promotional and booking skills. TNA programming is a complete clusterfuck, they're not skilled at getting their name out and their booking is worse than WWE's at times. They also don't have WWE's production value. 

I wish it could happen, solely for Kennedy's sake. He's my favourite wrestler in the business, and since he's not willing or even welcome to come back to the WWE, I want to see the promotion he is in do equal business so that when he's on top, it adds value to his career which so far has been a waste. I just don't see TNA capable of competition. Just because it happened ONCE doesn't mean it can ever happen again. Wrestling isn't even popular enough for close competition.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

my picks

to smackdown:

orton
christian
rhodes
kofi

to raw:

ziggler
morrison
undertaker


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

Great Muta said:


> Bourne may be the one person that would be very hard to believe as a legitimate main-event contender. But yeah, Vince knows exactly what he wants to do/see... which makes me wonder how long in advance do you think they come up with some of the shit we see? Like Swagger winning MITB, followed by winning the title... *how long do you think that had been planned for?*



With WWE's history, it could have been couple of months, weeks, days or even hours


----------



## thefutureindustry (Nov 23, 2008)

Well looking back from a year the big winners of last years draft were:
Raw: The Big Show, HHH and The Miz
SD: CM Punk, Chris Jericho, Rey Mysterio, John Morrison and somewhat Doplh Ziggler
Be interesting to see how they shift things around this yr


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

My Draft Picks:

*To Raw*
Undertaker
Edge
Michelle McCool
Drew McIntyre w/IC title
Tyson Kidd
DH Smith
Natalya

*To SmackDown*
Randy Orton
Kofi Kingston
MVP
Sheamus
Maryse
Big Show
Bella Twin (the one without the tattoo)


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Pyro™;8340308 said:


> Things that will happen GUARANTEED (You read it here first)
> 
> 
> 
> -Evan Bourne IS getting a BIG push when he gets drafted to smackdown after Wrestlemania.


We'll have to wait and see...


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

God I can't wait for the draft show.

The draft is one of my favorite times of the year in the WWE.

It's up there with Wrestlemania imo.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> Yeah same here, given the poster he is in then I hope this is signs of good things to come for him.


wait he's on a poster? do you mean the fatal 4 way ppv poster? cuz after i read what you said, i googled the poster and he is in fact on the fatal 4 way ppv on some wrestling websites and even wikipedia, iam guessing its real and if so , i can only think of it as a good thing because i can't remember the last time christian was ever on a wwe poster much less on a poster with just himself alone








is it this one?


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

There are a few guys on RAW that could actually do very well on SD if they are given time and a proper chance to show what they can do and allow the fans to decide

Christian
Carlito
MVP
Ted DiBiase (and his possible new stable)
Evan Bourne


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

RatedRudy said:


> wait he's on a poster? do you mean the fatal 4 way ppv poster? cuz after i read what you said, i googled the poster and he is in fact on the fatal 4 way ppv on some wrestling websites and even wikipedia, iam guessing its real and if so , i can only think of it as a good thing because i can't remember the last time christian was ever on a wwe poster much less on a poster with just himself alone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If thats a genuine Picture then it has certainly got my hopes up on how they will use Christian, while I don't see him becoming an uber main event player in the WWE, a great showing and a good crowd reaction could be enough to see him in a Jericho type role where he could get opportunities every now and again


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Interesting poster if it's real. Looking forward to this show tonight. I don't think there are any OBVIOUS draft picks, so it could be interesting.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm not sure, I'm thinking Edge will definitely be headed over to RAW and Orton to SD, although not obvious obvious, its been my thinking for a couple of months now


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

I Agree theres no Obvious draft picks. I Could see wwe swerveing us by maybe Putting Cena on Smackdown and then they just claim that Swaggers still Raw.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

is barrett gonna be on raw??



> IAmJericho RT @WadeBarrett: In Richmond, VA for the draft. Gutted I missed Extreme Rules due to travel.-no kidding! I coulda used ur help ya wanker...


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

the-gaffer said:


> I'm not sure, I'm thinking Edge will definitely be headed over to RAW and Orton to SD, although not obvious obvious, its been my thinking for a couple of months now


Yeh, I'm thinking Edge to RAW. But I figured that Ortno would be feuding with Swagger but since he won clean...maybe not. I'm not sure. I could see Punk heading over to RAW, and Sheamus over to Smackdown.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm looking forward for the draft. 
Christian needs to go to SD, and Punk needs to stay on that show aswell.


----------



## livin on da edge (Feb 26, 2010)

I just hope orton goes to sd
edge goes to raw


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Anyone reckon Batista will be there tonight? I can see him cutting an "IT'S NOT FAIR!" promo and storming out the building, if reports are true.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Batista will be drafted to NXT lol.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

I think Orton was a shoo-in for SmackDown! but if Batista is really done with the company then that could change those plans, I'd love to see McMahon align himself with Cena or Triple H against a face Orton, I think that could make for some pretty memorable moments

I'd also love to see Orton vs Punk though (SES in toe)


----------



## 9liam (Mar 15, 2010)

please orton to smackdown


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm really looking forward to tonights draft, the draft always gets me excited! I think Maryse will go to SmackDown, not sure about others. I'm thinking we could be in for some surprises tonight!


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

I want Christian on the same brand as CM Punk, Jericho & Edge, but it won't happen, I can hope though for at least two of them.

I don't think we will see HHH or Undertaker until the summer, and Batista might be leaving if rumours are true. So the wrestlers above should be main eventing RAW or Smackdown.


MY PREDICTION

CM Punk to RAW
Edge to RAW
Drew Mcintyre to RAW

Kofi Kingston to Smackdown
Sheamus to Smackdown
Randy Orton to Smackdown


----------



## I hear voices too (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm hoping for:

Orton to SD
Christian to SD
Edge to stay on SD
Jericho to stay on SD
CM Punk to Raw
Swagger to Raw

I'm going to SD when they come to cleveland, so I would love to be able to see Edge, Jericho, Orton, and Christian. However, I know this is highly unlikely. :sad:


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

These are my predictions for some of the bigger names:

To Smackdown:
Randy Orton
The Miz
Christian
Kofi Kingston

To Raw:
Edge
CM Punk
Drew McIntyre
Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Looking forward to it. I'm expecting either Punk or Jericho to go to RAW because RAW need heels at the minute. Jericho is probably more likely because I wouldn't be surprised if the Punk/Mysterio feud continues after last night. Hope Orton goes to Smackdown too.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Does anybody know if they'll be following the same format now that ECW has gone?


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

The+King_of_Kings said:


> Does anybody know if they'll be following the same format now that ECW has gone?


Did ECW even win a pick last year?

EDIT: Apparently they did (Kozlov). We should still see the same format though.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

I just want Christian off of Raw. 

May have to wait for the secondary draft (when is this by the way?), but god damnit get him off of Monday's.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

CC91 said:


> I want Christian on the same brand as CM Punk, Jericho & Edge, but it won't happen, I can hope though for at least two of them.
> 
> I don't think we will see HHH or Undertaker until the summer, and Batista might be leaving if rumours are true. So the wrestlers above should be main eventing RAW or Smackdown.
> 
> ...


I would love if Punk, Christian, and Edge ended up on the same brand. Punk/Edge and Punk/Christian are both money feuds that would result in some really good matches...and of course a Christian/Edge feud down the line. Not sure who I'd like to play the heel in it. Edge sucks as a face, but Christian does heel very well.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

The Draft is always one of the most exciting nights the WWE has all year long, I am so glad they are doing it a bit earlier this year  

I hope tonight Hart Dynasty win the Tag Team Championship from ShowMiz but for some reason I do not think it will happen, I am still hoping for it though. UWTT Title match + Draft = Alot of excitement for me. 

*Some picks I would do would be: *

*RAW Obtains:*Chris Jericho, Drew McIntyre, The Hart Dynasty, Shad 

*Smackdown! Obtains:*Randy Orton, The Miz, MVP, Christian, Sheamus, DiBiase

If Taker goes to RAW, then I would expect Cena and/or HHH to come to Smackdown! in return for him. I think this might actually be THE year, but then again I have said that every draft  

For the divas, I hope they do what they did last year and switch the two champions as the only TV picks, then after the supp draft I hope they re-organize things for them.

*RAW:*Beth, Michelle, Gail Kim, Melina, Natalya, Maryse, Rosa

*Smackdown!:*Eve, Layla, Alicia, Kelly, Jillian, Tiffany


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm gonna be at the show. Anyone else?


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

el dandy said:


> I just want Christian off of Raw.
> 
> May have to wait for the secondary draft (when is this by the way?), but god damnit get him off of Monday's.


The supplemental draft will be held on wwe.com on Wednesday at 12noon American time.


----------



## BareNakedClutz (Apr 25, 2010)

Raw: 
CM Punk (hes going to be awesome on Raw with SES)
Edge
The Hart Dynasty w/Natayla
Drew Mcintyre

Smackdown:
Orton
Kofi
Cody
MVP


----------



## Ja9 (Mar 15, 2005)

I hear voices too said:


> I'm hoping for:
> 
> Orton to SD
> Christian to SD
> ...


I also have tickets to a Smackdown show, and I reckon your picks would be perfect. Except I'm not sure why Swagger would return to RAW. Ah heck, how about all six of them go/stay on Smackdown, and RAW can have everyone else.


----------



## Rachel Deserved It (Dec 19, 2009)

Pumped for the show, Hoping Christian and Orton make the jump to Smackdown. Also hoping to see Edge back on RAW as a heel soon. Other than that it looks like the RAW mainevent scene is gonna need some revamping, great time for some guys to move up.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

RAW gets Undertaker, Batista,John Morrison, Dolph Ziggler, CM Punk and Shad Gaspard
Smackdown gets Randy Orton, Carlito, Kofi Kingston, Christian, MVP and Big Show


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Angel Phantom said:


> *Some picks I would do would be: *
> 
> *RAW Obtains:*Chris Jericho, Drew McIntyre, The Hart Dynasty, Shad
> 
> ...


I agree with your RAW & Smackdown picks except for a few.

RAW: Instead of Shad on RAW it should be JTG

Smackdown: Keep Miz & Dibiase on RAW but instead have Rhodes & Big Show go to Smackdown instead.


----------



## BareNakedClutz (Apr 25, 2010)

The biggest move of the Draft will be CM Punk, because he is going to have a lasting impression on RAW as the top heel in the company from tonight moving foward! I can already see him in a long feud with Cena.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

No guest host tonight? That would be sweet.


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm just hoping we can see a shakeup in the upper-mid areas of both shows. I'd love to see these superstars on the same shows for feuding:

Dolph Ziggler/Christian -- To me, I feel a feud against these two could really help bring out both of their amazing charisma and better-than-par mic skills. With Christian going over, this could be a good first feud for him to get settled onto whatever show he is on and (hopefully) move upward! Plus, Dolph could end up looking like a powerful heel at the culmination of a feud, and it could very well get him set for an IC/US title run.

John Morrison/The Miz -- They could work upon a feud that has been in the ovens for quite some time now, and I think that these two could be the fire that each other needs to get closer to the main event. While many feel that Miz doesn't have the in-ring skills and Morrison doesn't have the mic skills, I feel that two former partners working together would add that much more to the chemistry -- and both of them could teach each other a little something about whatever it is that they're lacking in. After all, it's pointless to get pushed without any positive growth in you character.

CM Punk/??? -- I really want to see SES go to the flagship program. The problem I see there, though, is that Fortunate Sons may be coming in soon -- which would make two heel stables on one show, and in my opinion they would never give both a solid enough amount of time to do the other justice. Plus, if the Hart Dynasty ends up on RAW, too... I dunno. Regardless, though, I want Punk on RAW to demonstrate what I feel to be one of the best characters WWE has had in a LONG time. The only problem is that, while we have all of these fresh and amazingly talented heel characters (Punk, Ziggler, Miz, arguably McIntyre and Sheamus) there are no fresh faces that i feel could do him justice in a feud. If you put him up against Cena, I am almost 100% sure that he would ruin the whole heel Punk character. HHH on this last weeks RAW proved that he would, indeed, ruin CM Punk's character. And plus, it seems like every face runs off the SAME overused gimmick... ugh, just my opinion, but it pains me so. 

I'm sure more will come to me later... gosh I'm excited for the Draft!


----------



## .Y2J (Oct 11, 2009)

I just hope they REALLY mix it up, last years draft didnt change the main event scene that much


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Should be a good show. I think Orton, Miz, Sheamus, Kofi, and Christian will head SD. While Punk, Edge, Morrison, McIntyre, and Batista come to Monday nights. I can also see Beth to RAW and Eve to SD.


----------



## da44n34634 (Apr 26, 2010)

is tonight commercial free? i use to think punk was going to head to raw to help pick up some of the slack but now that undertaker is going there to, might interfere with a story line, alot of people are predicting edge to raw but i don't see it happening.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

The draft is normally a good show. Think my interest in wrestling has been pretty strongly renewed over the last week, and I hope this shake-up will keep the ball rolling.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Looking foward too the show tonight and as others have said the draft show is normally quite interesting despite me not being too interested in the "draft" itself.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

yep, drafts don't have time to have useless and pointless segments, it's all matches


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

JoseBxNYC said:


> No guest host tonight? That would be sweet.


No I don't think there is, which is awesome. It's refreshing to go into a show and not think about the random segments with guest hosts promoting their crap. No guest hosts + draft = a potentially awesome show.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Jamie1™ said:


> Looking foward too the show tonight and as others have said the draft show is normally quite interesting despite me not being too interested in the "draft" itself.


I love the draft, i really look forward to it every year, i mean how could you not?!


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

I just don't think the actual draft means anything these days with superstars jumping shows most of the time, anyway. I do enjoy the actual draft show though but i just don't think it means much.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

We'll probably see Swagger vs. Cena tonight in a Champion vs. Champion match.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Is there seriously no guest host tonight?! Don't toy with me! I'll mark if true.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Jamie1™ said:


> I just don't think the actual draft means anything these days with superstars jumping shows most of the time, anyway. I do enjoy the actual draft show though but i just don't think it means much.


I see what you mean but it's only around Mania time and up until the draft they kinda show up on both shows. I agree, we still get some good Raw Vs. SmackDown matches though.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Looks interesting show*


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I hear voices too said:


> I'm hoping for:
> 
> Orton to SD
> Christian to SD
> ...


THIS.
ALL OF THE ABOVE.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Draft Picks:

To Raw
Undertaker, Edge, Michelle McCool & Drew McIntyre 

To SmackDown
Randy Orton, Kofi Kingston, Sheamus & Maryse



*For fun:
My Fantasy Draft if WWE & TNA could share talent:

To TNA
Rey Mysterio, Matt Hardy, Batista & Evan Bourne

To WWE
Sting, AJ Styles, Kurt Angle & Samoa Joe*


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

So I've been thinking about how I wanted Edge to go to Raw and realized I would be ok with hm staying on Smackdown if he ends up on the same brand as Christian. 

Edge and Christian on Raw together would be awesome (maybe even reek awesomeness?) but I could settle with Edge going to Raw and Christian swapping or them both ending up on Smackdown. Anything combo between the two of them would be better than what we have now.


----------



## Submission King (Sep 24, 2006)

Should be a Interesting Show... 

btw TNA & RAW starting the same time tonight?

and is the supplement draft on Weds. gonna be like last year where they announce who switch brands on wwe universe website?


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Could anyone inform me on what brand Jack Swagger is on? After he won the title I thought I remember hearing that Raw had two World Titles and I figured since he was facing Orton at ER that he was still apart of the Raw brand, but last night I think I heard Michael Cole ask what would happen if Swagger was drafted *back* to Raw. 

I'm a little confused.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

TaylorFitz said:


> So I've been thinking about how I wanted Edge to go to Raw and realized I would be ok with hm staying on Smackdown if he ends up on the same brand as Christian.
> 
> Edge and Christian on Raw together would be awesome (maybe even reek awesomeness?) but I could settle with Edge going to Raw and Christian swapping or them both ending up on Smackdown. Anything combo between the two of them would be better than what we have now.


I can just hear the chants.

Reek of awesome!! clap clap clap clap

that would be awesome.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

Personally, I think Raw is going to get "stacked" with talent tonight since Smackdown is moving to Sy-Fy in the Fall.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

New School Fire said:


> Could anyone inform me on what brand Jack Swagger is on? After he won the title I thought I remember hearing that Raw had two World Titles and I figured since he was facing Orton at ER that he was still apart of the Raw brand, but last night I think I heard Michael Cole ask what would happen if Swagger was drafted *back* to Raw.
> 
> I'm a little confused.


Swagger is on Smackdown I think, at least that's what he said the RAW after he won the title. He's on the Smackdown roster page, and Batista is on the RAW one so I don't see him getting drafted either.

I kind of hope Christian stays on RAW, and Edge get's drafted.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Gonna record this and watch it in the morning. Can't stand watching shows with what seems like MILLIONS of adverts.
Still tired from watching Extreme Rules last night.


Wonder if Undertaker will show up this week? If he gets drafted to Raw I expect Michelle McCool to follow him.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Looking forward to tonight. I just hope that we get some decent drafts. 

What I can see happening:
-Christian to Smackdown
-MVP to Smackdown
-Kofi Kingston to Smackdown
-Orton to Smackdown
-Eve to Smackdown

-CM Punk and SES to RAW
-Edge to RAW
-John Morrison to RAW
-Hart Dynasty to RAW
-Beth to RAW


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

I would love to see Edge and Christian end up on the same show, but if Edge gets drafted to RAW and Christian goes to SD, I won't be too upset because I think Christian has a better chance on RAW. If they get drafted to the same show, though, I'm dying for a moment where one of them earns the draft pick and the other walks out and they have a moment. That would be pretty damn cool.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Yeah I would love Edge and Christian on the same show as well. But knowing WWE, swapping shows is what will likely happen IMO. Remember Jeff Hardy and Matt Hardy swapping shows? I think it happened in the 2008 draft. Jeff went to Smackdown from RAW. Matt Hardy went from Smackdown to ECW instead of RAW. Not really a swap, but still pretty similar.

Plus, let's say Edge stays on SD. Apart from CM Punk (and that's if Punk doesn't even move) and Christian, there's nothing else for him. oh crap I forgot about Swagger. Guess Edge could stay on SD then.


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

True, it is time for Edge to move. I'm just a big fan of the tag team Edge & Christian and I wish WWE would acknowledge them more often. Then again, they can always team up while being on different shows. Unified Tag Team Championships? Either way, I would sacrifice any kind of reunion in a flat second if it means Christian gets a push and I think that could happen on Smackdown.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

To Smackdown:
Randy Orton-(SD needs a top face, Orton has done everything possible on Raw, Orton can finally become the top guy)
Christian (Lost in the shuffle at Raw, plenty of feuds to choose from on Smackdown)
Evan Bourne (Read Christian)
Cody Rhodes (Diabase is going to get the big push on Raw, I personally like Rhodes could become a nice heel on Smackdown)
The Miz (I love the Miz on Raw, but I'm afraid he might get lowered back to mid-level status, especially since HHH isn't a fan of Miz. He can acheive Main Event level status on Smackdown and potentially a face turn later in the year maybe)
Big Show (I like him working with Miz.)
Kofi Kingston (Needs to work on his moves. With the whole editing thing, Smackdown is better for him)
Any good Divas (Just put all the good ones on Smackdown, and unite the Women's and Diva's title)


To Raw:
Batista (I personally think he isn't done yet, especially since he still has a couple months till his contract REALLY does expire. I just can't see Batista going out like the way he did last night)
Edge: (Either him or Jericho moves, There are so many great feuds left for Jericho, Y2J-Taker, Y2J-Orton, Y2J-Christian, Y2J-Mysterio, Y2J-Punk etc. Edge, meanwhile has run his course on Smackdown)
Drew McIntyre (HHH will demand this from Vince.)
Matt Hardy (A guy that could get some of the newer guys over, and always puts on an entertaining match)
R-Truth (Nothing to do on Smackdown, he can join a stable with MVP Ezekiel and Henry perhaps.
Hart Dynasty (They need to get pushed, and with the rumored Fortunate Sons stable coming, that would be a nice feud.)
Kane (One of those guys just meant to stay on Raw. Can put guys like McIntyre and the 2nd generations stables over.)
John Morrison I'd like to see a heel turn, where he can potentially be the 2nd/3rd heel on Raw.
Khali (For Raw's fail attempt at comedy )


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jon Power said:


> We'll have to wait and see...


That wasn't my prediction, maybe you should've actually read the thread that came from.....


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

New School Fire said:


> Could anyone inform me on what brand Jack Swagger is on? After he won the title I thought I remember hearing that Raw had two World Titles and I figured since he was facing Orton at ER that he was still apart of the Raw brand, but last night I think I heard Michael Cole ask what would happen if Swagger was drafted *back* to Raw.
> 
> I'm a little confused.


He's listed on Smackdown


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

wrestlingobserver.com say only be top of the card level stars switching on raw tonight and look like no diva will be draft tonight.


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

RatedRudy said:


> is it this one?


I don't believe this is real. The logo is authentic, but I just don't get the background and I honestly don't believe WWE would put Christian on a poster for a PPV. Besides, I thought I saw one with Edge. If it is real and it was any other poster, I would say it doesn't mean anything, but since the PPV is called Fatal 4 Way, perhaps Christian will be in a Fatal 4 Way for a title? Maybe the IC or US Title?

EDIT: Well, it is fake. Someone confessed. http://i43.tinypic.com/2quooaq.jpg


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

^^^

I don't get how that's a confession(not familiar with photoshop nor do I care), but I digress.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Well let's see...

To Smackdown:
Orton
Kofi
Rhodes

To Raw:
Undertaker (for the fucking hell of it lol)
CM Punk
Kane (he seems to get drafted every year!)

I'm not going to get too speculative. I'll just watch it and see what happens.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

If Edge & Christian end up on different brands we riot


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Final Draft Picks for tonight's televised draft

To RAW
1. Beth Phoenix
2. CM Punk
3. Drew McIntyre
4. Edge
5. John Morrison
6. Kane
7. R-Truth 
8. Matt Hardy

To Smackdown
1. Big Show
2. Christian
3. Eve
4. Kofi Kingston
5. Randy Orton
6. Sheamus
7. The Miz
8. Cody Rhodes


----------



## randy skalba (Jun 20, 2009)

Looks like Raw is starting at 9pm not 8pm like people were saying.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

randy skalba said:


> Looks like Raw is starting at 9pm not 8pm like people were saying.


what are you talking about?


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

randy skalba said:


> Looks like Raw is starting at 9pm not 8pm like people were saying.


What you on about ?


----------



## livin on da edge (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm done watching raw
All I want is

cmpunk orton miz and jericho on smackdown


----------



## perfection.™ (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm actually hoping they keep Orton on Raw and move over Punk and Jericho. Orton/Cena against the SES would dominate the main event and could lead to matches such as Cena/Punk + Orton/Jericho. 

Cena/Orton as the leading faces on Raw and HHH/Undertaker as the leading faces on Smackdown.


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

perfection.™ said:


> I'm actually hoping they keep Orton on Raw and move over Punk and Jericho. Orton/Cena against the SES would dominate the main event and could lead to matches such as Cena/Punk + Orton/Jericho.
> 
> Cena/Orton as the leading faces on Raw and HHH/Undertaker as the leading faces on Smackdown.


This isn't such a bad idea!


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

Twister Of Fate said:


> I don't believe this is real. The logo is authentic, but I just don't get the background and I honestly don't believe WWE would put Christian on a poster for a PPV. Besides, I thought I saw one with Edge. If it is real and it was any other poster, I would say it doesn't mean anything, but since the PPV is called Fatal 4 Way, perhaps Christian will be in a Fatal 4 Way for a title? Maybe the IC or US Title?
> 
> EDIT: Well, it is fake. Someone confessed. http://i43.tinypic.com/2quooaq.jpg


o well that sucks donkey balls, where did u see that picture from anyway?


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

RAW starts at 8 and goes to 11:05


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

perfection.™ said:


> I'm actually hoping they keep Orton on Raw and move over Punk and Jericho. Orton/Cena against the SES would dominate the main event and could lead to matches such as Cena/Punk + Orton/Jericho.
> 
> Cena/Orton as the leading faces on Raw and HHH/Undertaker as the leading faces on Smackdown.


That's not a bad idea at all but Triple H will never move back to Smackdown again. If Vince asked him to move he would probably say I've already done my time there move John Cena instead.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

TNA is doomed tonight I expect about a 0.5 from them, and a 3.8 from wwe


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

nWo2010 said:


> RAW starts at 8 and goes to 11:05


I love the fact that it's 3 hours!
I wasn't too sure on that Christian Fatal-4-Way poster, i thought it was fake.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

CC91 said:


> TNA is doomed tonight I expect about a 0.5 from them, and a 3.8 from wwe


Poor guys, they never should moved to Mondays....also it'll be great to have no guest host tonight!


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Just had a browse on WWE Universe Chat and 


> Corey Clayton:
> There is no guest host tonight, as the Draft is front-and-center all night long, for all three hours of Raw


just for those who were unsure.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

yes tna is doomed unfortunately, i like watching them at 7 but wwe draft is like one of the best shows of the year, no way i ain't missing a second of it


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

CC91 said:


> TNA is doomed tonight I expect about a 0.5 from them, and a 3.8 from wwe


Yeah TNA is fucked tonight. Lately I think the WWE has been getting better and TNA has been getting worse. I don't know why but the product doesn't seem very interesting to me at all right now. TNA has the star power to rival the WWE one day, but they just need to make better booking decisions, find a better way to advertise, and organize their shows better. Impact just seems like a clusterfuck right now, and this is coming from a TNA mark.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Yeah TNA is fucked tonight. Lately I think the WWE has been getting better and TNA has been getting worse. I don't know why but the product doesn't seem very interesting to me at all right now. TNA has the star power to rival the WWE one day, but they just need to make better booking decisions, find a better way to advertise, and organize their shows better. Impact just seems like a clusterfuck right now, and this is coming from a TNA mark.


Totally agree. 

Although making RVD champ was a step in the right direction for TNA. Still, having an unadvertised title match (and subsequently a title change) on free TV was a big mistake.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

MovieStarR™ said:


> Personally, I think Raw is going to get "stacked" with talent tonight since Smackdown is moving to Sy-Fy in the Fall.


Could be a possibility.



Starbuck said:


> Well let's see...
> 
> To Smackdown:
> Orton
> ...


I agree with Orton, Kofi & Rhodes to SmackDown, not sure about you're Raw picks though.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

i would love it if abraham washington gets drafted to raw and becomes the general manager.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Leechmaster said:


> Totally agree.
> 
> Although making RVD champ was a step in the right direction for TNA. Still, having an unadvertised title match (and subsequently a title change) on free TV was a big mistake.


I also don't agree with a lot of their booking decisions as of late. Here are just a couple

1. Firing of Christopher Daniels
2. Orlando Jordan's weird gimmick
3. Bringing in the Nasty Boys
4. The Cage Key match and the Elimination Diva match were just stupid and made no sense
5. Taking Samoa Joe off T.V. for a couple months
6. Bubba The Love Sponge is a complete jackass and pissed off Awesome Kong, ultimately leading her to leave the company

Those are just a couple decisions that I'm sure the majority of people on here would agree with me on. I feel every stupid decision TNA is making is digging them a deeper hole, and eventually that hole is gonna get so deep that TNA will never be able to get out of it.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> i would love it if abraham washington gets drafted to raw and becomes the general manager.


Well, atleast he would have something to do, haven't seen the guy since ECW ended. If he does get moved it'll be supplemental.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

I know I started it but I don't want to talk about TNA in this thread. thanks


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

CC91 said:


> I know I started it but I don't want to talk about TNA in this thread. thanks


Agreed I'm done talking about TNA for tonight.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Chris22 said:


> Well, atleast he would have something to do, haven't seen the guy since ECW ended. If he does get moved it'll be supplemental.


If he does become GM it will be a main draft pick since being GM is a big role


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I would love to see a Cena/Punk feud, also a HHH/Punk feud as well.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm not even going to bother drawing up predictions as there are so many ways I can see them going. One pick I am sure that will go down though is Orton to SD. And maybe Edge to Raw.

Pumped anyway, hoping for a really good show.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Would be amusing if tonight we had 1 hour of ads...oh wait

1 hour of Batista slowly walking around backstage hunting the scent of Cena

1 hour of 3 minute matches - Smackdown vs Raw for picks. Just for the drafts to be Cody Rhodes, Kane, Big Show, Miz or equivalent 

Would be a real FML.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

wooooo tag match first!!! hopefully HD win.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> wooooo tag match first!!! hopefully HD win.


Don't tell me I'm behind already :no:

Insider knowledge?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> I would love to see a Cena/Punk feud, also a HHH/Punk feud as well.


Same here, would be great and fresh.



Ph3n0m said:


> I'm not even going to bother drawing up predictions as there are so many ways I can see them going. One pick I am sure that will go down though is Orton to SD. And maybe Edge to Raw.
> 
> Pumped anyway, hoping for a really good show.


Pumped here too, Vintage Collection is just finished, Raw is closer!
I love that the matches are Raw Vs. SD matches!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Here we goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## badasshole (Apr 26, 2010)

hehe i love draft
i hope randy stay on raw


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

hopefully the dudebusters make their first appearance on raw


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

hereeee weeee goooooooooooo


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Here we go!


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

The WWE probably knows a good part of their audience will forget it starts and hour earlier so I don't expect anything major to happen until at least an hour in. Maybe a couple small time picks.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> hopefully the dudebusters make their first appearance on raw


Yeah, would be well cool, they got potential! Here We Go!!!!!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

RAW better own this week


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

They will have to chance the intro video again next week


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

whats up with the white ropes come on wwe go back to red it looked way better


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh yeah!


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> hopefully the dudebusters make their first appearance on raw


I hope they don't, RAW's midcard is where pushes go to rest in peace :/

I'm excited about tonight's Draft.

EDIT: oh nevermind I misread, I hope they show too and win a pick for SD.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Starting off with the tag titles match.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

wooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Tag Team titles kicking off the show (Y)


----------



## ShaunX (Dec 8, 2009)

Fully expect HD to win.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Showmiz to retain please.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

New School Fire said:


> The WWE probably knows a good part of their audience will forget it starts and hour earlier so I don't expect anything major to happen until at least an hour in. Maybe a couple small time picks.


But surely they advertised it as starting early?
Awwww! All the wee faces ready to get drafted plus a Tag Title Match first, could we see new champions?


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Hart Dynasty have to win here. The Miz will then be drafted to Smackdown.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

waht's up with the stage?!


----------



## Hemingway (Nov 4, 2004)

God Miz' jacket is so great.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

i can see showmiz losing here.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I like the white ropes when they are rare to see; simply because it's something different. 
But now I'm pretty tired of them. 
They need to go back to red. Please.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Time for new tag champs.

Though Big Show looks so happy these days.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Let's go Hart Dynasty!!!


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

CC91 said:


> They will have to chance the intro video again next week


They should change the theme while they are at it...:side: lol


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sign Guy's there again how does he afford it?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

lic05 said:


> I hope they don't, RAW's midcard is where pushes go to rest in peace :/
> 
> I'm excited about tonight's Draft.
> 
> EDIT: oh nevermind I misread, I hope they show too and win a pick for SD.


then a backstage segment


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Miz promo time!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Leechmaster said:


> Hart Dynasty have to win here. The Miz will then be drafted to Smackdown.


I think this too but i thought the Tag Title match would be kept for Over The Limit. Listenin' to Miz you can kinda tell there's a huge chance they might lose the Tag Titles.


----------



## ShaunX (Dec 8, 2009)

Why does Miz always have to fucking speak? Shut the fuck up and wrestle. Oh yeah...you can't.


----------



## illspirit (Jul 23, 2007)

If they drop the titles here, please don't break them up. ShowMiz is a great tag team.


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

did they change the raw set ? it looks like it


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

<3 the Miz heat.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Miz trash talking before the match, as always.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lol owned


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

technical master of the ring, the miz

lmaooooooooooooo


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

New set so it seems and come on Miz hurry up. 

Getting bored of it now. Rooting for a HD win - Miz to Smackdown, Show to hopefully float about RAW!


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

The Miz is so damn entertaining.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Haha. A technical master of the ring. 
I had to laugh at that one.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Why does Miz have to talk all the time? because the guy is brilliant!


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

:lmao .....technical master of the ring.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Miz's coat is epic. I want one (Y)


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

miz calling himself a technical master :lmao


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

lol at technical master of the ring...

Is it just me or is Miz looking extra orange tonight?


----------



## WM24 (Mar 31, 2008)

What's so different about the stage?


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

I was wondering when they where going to do this Bret schtick


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

"Why is he wearing sunglasses indoors?" :lmao


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

If the Miz can't get the Hart Dynasty over they should just give up on them, and I'm fans of the Hart Dynasty.


----------



## jml90 (Jun 26, 2007)

No one like Miz talking but his promos are the same as Jericho's.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

NJ88 said:


> lol at technical master of the ring...
> 
> Is it just me or is Miz looking extra orange tonight?


I thought that too.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

YES HE SAID IT


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

kiss the stick said:


> miz calling himself a technical master :lmao


He does big himself up a bit too much lol!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

MOUNTIE reference!


----------



## Hemingway (Nov 4, 2004)

NJ88 said:


> Is it just me or is Miz looking extra orange tonight?


I noticed that too, probably volcanic ash.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

lmao David Arquette.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Lol @ David Arquette!
How much longer is Bret sticking around?


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

IMAO at the WCW jab


----------



## TommyRoxx (Jan 11, 2008)

Bret mentioning DA = win.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

I think Miz was trying not to laugh then...when he looked at Big show.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

It doesn't matter who Natalya is looking at, she always looks as if she has lust in those eyes :lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

What's different about the set?
Ever since I saw people say it, they haven't cut to it. Haha.
So I haven't seen it.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Chris22 said:


> Lol @ David Arquette!
> How much longer is Bret sticking around?


Summer i think.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hopefully Natalya starts wrestling more regularly and gets a title soon too.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't know what, but something about Bret and The Hart Dynasty just really annoys me.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Pulling for HD here, but I doubt ShowMiz lose the belts tonight.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Bret can be really funny when he wants to be.


----------



## thefzk (Oct 27, 2009)

I seriously can't believe The Score is showing *Horse Racing* instead of RAW fpalm


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

the-gaffer said:


> It doesn't matter who Natalya is looking at, she always looks as if she has lust in those eyes :lmao





How does Tyson have the stamina to wrestle I wonder?


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm not sure The Harts will win tonight, I thought they might save that for the RAW in Canada


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Anyone got that Hart Dynasty t-shirt? I might have to get me one along with a Miz shirt


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Given time this can be great.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Got to be off by 3am hopefully we see a good draft or two by then! 

Good to see Bret ringside wonder if he'll be involved for long


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> What's different about the set?
> Ever since I saw people say it, they haven't cut to it. Haha.
> So I haven't seen it.


I want a shot of it too haha!


----------



## ShaunX (Dec 8, 2009)

the-gaffer said:


> It doesn't matter who Natalya is looking at, she always looks as if she has lust in those eyes :lmao


Damn true. She has that 'look'.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

That stalling suplex was better than the last one he tried.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> How does Tyson have the stamina to wrestle I wonder?


He's a fit lad, its just as well!

All that conditioning is going to good use since he hardly every wrestles long :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU Commercial


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

tna is looking good rvd and aj styles are bout to face off


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL at Miz waving Natalya off.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

the-gaffer said:


> I'm not sure The Harts will win tonight, I thought they might save that for the RAW in Canada


I was thinking Over The Limit PPV? Maybe the rematch will happen there then...


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

This is the first RAW I've watched live since they went head to head with TNA and they are away for a break within 10 minutes :lmao

Sods law!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

is miz still with maryse?


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Miz is so over. It'd be crazy not to give him a main event push now.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

trm301433 said:


> tna is looking good rvd and aj styles are bout to face off


wrong section dixie.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

May on Skysports....get back to the EEEEEE

"During the break - HD won the tag championships"


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

I can see HD taking down the belts and Show getting drafted soon after.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

trm301433 said:


> tna is looking good rvd and aj styles are bout to face off





If I wanted TNA, I would look up Natalya pics.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> LOL at Miz waving Natalya off.


He was like 'you ain't no Maryse' haha!


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

> Originally Posted by trm301433
> tna is looking good rvd and aj styles are bout to face off



Back off with the TNA spoilers man, we can watch it later, this is a WWE thread!


----------



## ShaunX (Dec 8, 2009)

trm301433 said:


> tna is looking good rvd and aj styles are bout to face off


We don't get TNA live in UK otherwise i'd be watching that.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Natalya is hot
She has a manish face but it doesn't take away from her beauty Tyson kidd is a lucky guy.
Anyway Hart Dynasty is over big now.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Anyone else noticed the interaction between King and Striker over the past 2 days, I'm calling Striker drafted to raw and send Cole back to Smackdown


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

trm301433 said:


> tna is looking good rvd and aj styles are bout to face off


I believe you're looking for the TNA section, it's a couple scrolls down...


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

rcc said:


> Miz is so over. It'd be crazy not to give him a main event push now.


Of course.He always gets mic time and can appear on 3 shows.(He used to with Morrison too.)


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

trm301433 said:


> tna is looking good rvd and aj styles are bout to face off


o god please tna marks, as much as i'am a tna fan, don't come in this thread again like last week and spoil the results for me because i'am going to see tna later -_-. dam annoying


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Why are there always some idiots who come in here talking about TNA?

Fuck off.


----------



## ShaunX (Dec 8, 2009)

Kidd by Sharpshooter


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Ph3n0m said:


> I can see HD taking down the belts and Show getting drafted soon after.


Show can still get drafted as a Tag Champ though to be fair


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

For the love of god, leave the TNA updates out of this thread! We are in the RAW DISCUSSION for a reason.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Would love it if Cole said 'You're watching the longest episodic tv program in the world not even a volcano can stop us' lol!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Jupitersault :lmao


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

KILLER big boot from Show to Kidd.


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

Im sorry i didnt mean to be a tna spoiler Im new to this


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

I'd love to see a match between Kidd and Daniel Bryan


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Seriously guys for those who are talking about what's going on TNA and/or spoiling it, I have a friendly suggestion for you:

*FUCK OFF.*

This is the RAW thread.


----------



## ShaunX (Dec 8, 2009)

Did Bret and Big Show ever wrestle?


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

cole has a foot fetish


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Icon™ said:


> For the love of god, leave the TNA updates out of this thread! We are in the RAW DISCUSSION for a reason.


Well said!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Miz is so over.


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm ready for randy orton to be the face of wwe and not 5 move cena


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Haha Miz is gold.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

miz getting some good heat


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I expect HD to win


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

trm301433 said:


> Im sorry i didnt mean to be a tna spoiler Im new to this


No worries man, we've all made booboo's but if you're watching iMPACT! then there is an on going iMPACT! live thread to discuss it on that section, its all good


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Great heat for Miz there, the tag match last night was a pleasant surprise but was predictable.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

At least the crowd is pretty hot, hopefully it stays that way.

Lol, wtf King.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

king with a zinger of a come back


----------



## andreamus (Dec 17, 2007)

Kidd's actually looking a bit sloppy tonight..


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

King: "You might get drafted to...Spongebob Squarepants, I don't know..."

:lmao


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

LOL King couldn't think of a comeback.


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Kidd..please shave that stupid piece of hair...I wish Miz would grab that piece of hair and yank him off the ground by it, but otherwise I love the Hart Dynasty..


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

wow, good wrestling on RAW? maybe 3 hour RAW would be good... even if HD don't win excellent way to open up the show


----------



## ShaunX (Dec 8, 2009)

Tyson Kidd is just on a different level to all these guys.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

was this tag match the first thing to be on?


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

King Kenny said:


> was this tag match the first thing to be on?


Indeed it was


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Miz is so over.


My thoughts exactly, I'd be stunned if he was drafted tonight


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

King Kenny said:


> was this tag match the first thing to be on?


Yes.

Its been a pretty good match so far.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

still going on


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow! thought it was over there! Some nice spots!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

NEW CHAMPS!!!!!


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

New champs!


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Miz can't even get his fingers locked around DH


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## ddog121 (Jun 18, 2008)

Crowd was HOT for this!!!!


----------



## andreamus (Dec 17, 2007)

holy crap, miz tapped!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

That was a good match.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Not a bad match

NEW TAG TEAM CHAAAMPPIIOOONNNNSSSSS


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Miz just got owned.


----------



## Bob Lincoln (Aug 27, 2007)

Great crowd.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Congrats to the Hart Dynasty!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Crap! But finally Hart Dynasty win something.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

god dammit. I mean, it's good they won, but I'll miss showmiz


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

omg are you serious


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

BYE BYE SHOMIZ!!

Hart Dynasty gets what they deserve! Nice way to kick off this show!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

good for them. still dont really care tho


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Shit, that means Miz draft I bet then.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Great match!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Now keep them going!
Don't let the tag titles mean nothing. Please.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

HD FTMFW!~!~!!!!


----------



## ShaunX (Dec 8, 2009)

ShaunX said:


> Kidd by Sharpshooter


Thank you!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

not happy that ShowMiz lost the belts but congrats to the HD, good match


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Great match, nice to see new champions. Miz is going to fly solo?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

yes!!!!!!! new champs new champs new champs (sorry i got into my jr mode there)


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*NEW FUCKING CHAMPS!!!!*


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

dam


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

where is the arena at?


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

NEW CHAMPS!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kidd with the Sharpshooter, pretty nice

Glad to see the Hart Dynasty get a run with the titles, long overdue IMO

I felt they where ready last year


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

HART DYNASTY!! NEW UNIFIED TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Good match. Miz worked well during the match and surprised me with his ring abilities. Both teams were pretty over with the crowd.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

New School Fire said:


> At least the crowd is pretty hot, hopefully it stays that way.
> 
> Lol, wtf King.


Crowd last night were great!
New Tag Champions! This is long overdue though, glad the Hart Dynasty finally got them!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LOL at matt striker.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

YES! Sharpshooter makes me mark every time lol.


----------



## jml90 (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow, the crowd was really into this match.


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

that was a great tag match...I'm sure Bret had something to do with why that match was so good....He didn't looked pleased with that weak Sharpshooter though..


----------



## ShaunX (Dec 8, 2009)

Human Nature said:


> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Now keep them going!
> Don't let the tag titles mean nothing. Please.


But they split up Cryme Tyme! 

Seriously, they need to revive the tag division. Obviously they won't.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

my stream is delayed....but congrats new champs

i wonder which one of miz/show will get drafted.

i expect show to come on in and hurt miz


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

The crowd went nuts! Wow!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Might have been a little sooon to end MizShow, but good to see the HD get the gold since they've worked so hard since getting called up to the main roster.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

kiss the stick said:


> where is the arena at?





Richmond, Virginia.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

YES!!!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Who's the draft pick!


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm hoping Show gets drafted now and it is the end of ShowMiz

I thought they where good but I want to see Miz going solo


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

BTW, The Hart Dynasty is fucking *OVER* as a face tag-team!!!

Having Bret at ringside has done wonders for them.


----------



## andreamus (Dec 17, 2007)

so have they explained how the draft is working this year yet?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

hart dynasty/dudebusters fued please


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Give em a decent run now. Sharpshooter for Miz's troubles guess this will be the end of ShoMiz

Does make me wonder though with no Cryme Time, ShoMiz etc who they'll compete against? Maybe Ted and his brother/s


----------



## jml90 (Jun 26, 2007)

kiss the stick said:


> where is the arena at?


Richmond, Virginia


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

It's about time Hart Dynasty got a push!


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

now to get the us belt off miz


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Chris22 said:


> Crowd last night were great!
> New Tag Champions! This is long overdue though, glad the Hart Dynasty finally got them!


Yeah they were good last night. I almost forgot what it sounded like to have a crowd that was actually in to the show. 

They really need to make the Unified Tag Titles in to just two belts instead of four.


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

Now _that_ is a pop.

Miz to get drafted now, plz.


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

I love everytime sheamus calls someone fella


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Chris22 said:


> Who's the draft pick!





I don't think it was a draft match. They didn't distinguish between either team being on RAW or Smackdown during the match at all.


----------



## SweetChinMusic1988 (Jul 13, 2008)

New School Fire said:


> The WWE probably knows a good part of their audience will forget it starts and hour earlier so I don't expect anything major to happen until at least an hour in. Maybe a couple small time picks.


There goes that theory


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

newwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww unified tag team champions


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

The Miz was on fire during that match. His in-ring skills are constantly getting better.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

This is the first time in a long time a face tag team has got so much of a pop, its obviously a Hart factor, they should have fed off this since they arrived, great to see them as the new champs though


----------



## wwe321 (Sep 22, 2005)

Finally, a real team with the titles. Time to put the tag team division back on the map. Great way to start off the show.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

That's the biggest pop I've heard in a while.

That is also, I am happy to say, the first markout moment I've had in a long time.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ph3n0m said:


> YES! Sharpshooter makes me mark every time lol.


Yeah, i love it! Love it when Natalya does it too!



JoseBxNYC said:


> The crowd went nuts! Wow!


Hopefully my mate can realise that they are gettin' reactions, she hates them lol!


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

SweetChinMusic1988 said:


> There goes that theory


Although I was mainly talking about draft picks, I'll admit I was wrong.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

the-gaffer said:


> This is the first time in a long time a face tag team has got so much of a pop, its obviously a Hart factor, they should have fed off this since they arrived, great to see them as the new champs though





I wish they had waited until they were in Canada but they got a huge pop regardless so good enough.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Finally, the Hart Dynasty is now on the map.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Got to hand it to the Miz, the guy keeps on improving week on week, if its not getting better material on the stick its with his improvements in the ring, the guy is doing very well


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Matt Striker sucks...he's got a crappy voice for a heel color commentary...I wish Heenan was still working, the guy was gold in every single way...Get rid of Striker and keep it to Lawler and Cole...not much a fan of Cole either though..


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

EvoLution™ said:


> That's the biggest pop I've heard in a while.
> 
> That is also, I am happy to say, the first markout moment I've had in a long time.


Pretty good match as well. I'm glad they gave it a lot of time tonight. 

Hopefully this is a good omen for the show.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That was a great way to kick off the show. 
I'm hoping they keep up the momentum. 
It's the draft so it should be easy.


----------



## SweetChinMusic1988 (Jul 13, 2008)

New School Fire said:


> Although I was mainly talking about draft picks, I'll admit I was wrong.


I was of the same thinking as you to be fair, didn't expect that at all.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah good point. Maybe this loss at the start of the show for ShoMiz is a sign of one of them being drafted.

Anyway, good for Hart Dynasty. It is great to see a tag team win it that really seems like a legit tag team and not just two people who are a tag team temporarily.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

It truly was a mark out moment.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Come on! Let's get that first pick!


----------



## wholedamnshow (Dec 11, 2006)

Delighted for the Hart Dynasty. Great team with a lot of potential. They are also very over which doesn't hurt


----------



## illspirit (Jul 23, 2007)

Got a feeling Miz has been getting in-ring tips from Tyson.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

EvoLution™ said:


> That's the biggest pop I've heard in a while.
> 
> That is also, I am happy to say, the first markout moment I've had in a long time.


I agree, I haven't heard that kind of a reaction for a face Tag-Team in a long time.

I marked out like a little kid when Miz tapped out, too!!!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

man I marked out like I did when I was 12 when HBK won his first world title. I am on board with The Hart Dynasty, hopefully they get a decent run until SummerSlam


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

nWo2010 said:


> Matt Striker sucks...he's got a crappy voice for a heel color commentary...I wish Heenan was still working, the guy was gold in every single way...Get rid of Striker and keep it to Lawler and Cole...not much a fan of Cole either though..





Heenan can't do it anymore due to various ailments that took away his voice. I would mark if Jesse Ventura ever came back [99.9% unlikely ].


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Excellent start to the show, i'm lovin' it!


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Also, I've gotta say it was funny when King told Striker to cheer up.

Made me think of back in the days when King was the one complaining.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I loved the way Cena beat Batista last night. 

Batista was the bitch.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

the-gaffer said:


> Got to hand it to the Miz, the guy keeps on improving week on week, if its not getting better material on the stick its with his improvements in the ring, the guy is doing very well


I hope this means him beginning to feud with bryan for the U.S. tittle.


----------



## jml90 (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow, duct tape. Really?


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> I wish they had waited until they were in Canada but they got a huge pop regardless so good enough.


I too thought they would wait for Canada, maybe Bret can't get free on that date


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

New School Fire said:


> Yeah they were good last night. I almost forgot what it sounded like to have a crowd that was actually in to the show.
> 
> They really need to make the Unified Tag Titles in to just two belts instead of four.


I love the double titles personally. 

Crowd was really into that match. I guess when you have Miz's heel mic work and the Bret Hart factor the face's have to get over.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh fuck, they broke up


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Is it me or is David Hart Smith getting even bigger? Anyway its awesome! I think I should alter my avatar in honour of the moment.

Btw they should keep david hart smith away from the sharpshooter, keep him with the suplex let kidd have the sharpshooter


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Big Show is Face now I bet


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Miz just got knocked to Smackdown! lol


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Aaaand there goes ShoMiz.


----------



## ShaunX (Dec 8, 2009)

Sweet punch!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Saw this from a mile away. 

Woah! 
That was a big hit. Haha.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Whoa! Holy Shit....ShowMiz break-up?


----------



## andreamus (Dec 17, 2007)

FALCON PAUNCH!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Miz got KO'd! Oh Shit!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Big Show face turn #549456?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

R.I.P. Showmiz


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Miz got knocked the *FUCK OUT!!!*


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Wow, Miz got knocked the hell out. Poor guy just couldn't catch a break tonight.


----------



## SweetChinMusic1988 (Jul 13, 2008)

Ha. Miz standing there as if to say 'Oh no, i'm getting knocked out now'


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Show finally relizes that he misses Jericho.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

damn! what a hit.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> I hope this means him beginning to feud with bryan for the U.S. tittle.



Yeah I can see it coming as well to be honest

:lmao Show just clocked Miz


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

DAMMMNNNN
I knew one was gonna turn on the other


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

do not turn miz face


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

ouchie


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Miz got owned again!


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I agree, I haven't heard that kind of a reaction for a face Tag-Team in a long time.


Well that for sure, but I'm talking overall. Even overall that was the loudest pop I've heard since Kofi Kingston kicked and pinned Randy Orton at Survivor Series.


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

rofl at the added sound effects


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

MIZ got knocked the FUCK OUT!


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

That punch was fucking wicked lol =|. Jesus Christ.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Sheamus with a pipe


----------



## Hemingway (Nov 4, 2004)

Miz & Bryan vs Jerishow? Make it happen.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Rockhead said:


> R.I.P. Showmiz


RIP Miz, did you see that hit? :lmao

Brilliant


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

MrKennedy666 said:


> do not turn miz face


I doubt it, this could mean him focusing his anger towards bryan which can lead to them fighting. At least i hoping.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Second year in a row that a tag team with the Miz involved has come to an end the night of the draft.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Pandemic™;8352281 said:


> I loved the way Cena beat Batista last night.
> 
> Batista was the bitch.


Actually fuckin' pissed me off! lol i was shouting stuff at the TV!


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

HHH got buried


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

MrWalsh said:


> Sheamus with a pipe





In the ballroom.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Goodness. I've never seen this much of a ppv on RAW before. 
It's usually just video clips and pics. Not this much. 
Glad I streamed it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Thwagger.


----------



## AndreL (Feb 26, 2007)

sheamus with a pipe, or a "POIPE" as he would call it


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Can't believe that happened between Miz and Show. :shocked:


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

great heat for thwagga


----------



## IronBrew (Mar 13, 2010)

Going out kayfabe injured much?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

SWAGGER!

Still loving his clean victory.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Listen, Fella!

Sheamus > Trips. Atm.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Teh Thwagger.


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

wait whos the guest host this week for raw? did they kill the guest host ideal already ?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Miz got wrecked. That was one of his better looking KO punches if not the best.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Here's Swagger!
I wonder if any matches will be set for Over The Limit PPV?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

It's funny how a finisher is more powerful when your a main eventer.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Wow, even Swagger is getting major heat. Best damn crowd in a long time for a RAW.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Swagger did cut Orton's headoff.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

whenever swagger talks, all i see is his giant tongue flopping around.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Edge!


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Swaggers lisp is slowly disappearing, he is obviously becoming more confident


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

So Swagger is kinda like JBL




Minus the amazing mic skills Jibbles had.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

JBL wants his gimmick back Swagger


----------



## illspirit (Jul 23, 2007)

TaylorFitz said:


> Miz got wrecked. That was one of his better looking KO punches if not the best.


Miz has always been a good seller.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Forgot about jack was going into finances before his wrestling contract


----------



## ShaunX (Dec 8, 2009)

Swagger is carrying the belt well. Remember his good performance against Cena at last years draft.

Shut up Edge.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LAYLA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LayCool <3


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

damn Laycool is sexy as hell


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

:lmao

Did Laycool always do that little dance?


----------



## wwe321 (Sep 22, 2005)

time to kill momemtum of show with the divas.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

you better listen fella!!


----------



## IronBrew (Mar 13, 2010)

Swagger- solution to the financial crisis.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Beth back to raw please


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

lmao at Laycool's little dance thing. Funny stuff.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Despite Thwagger's lisp, I like his accent and promo's.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

trm301433 said:


> wait whos the guest host this week for raw? did they kill the guest host ideal already ?


No one. 
And it already feels much better. 
But I assume they'll start it back up next week.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I miss JBL.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Question:Has there already been a draft pick yet?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Divas Tag Team with a Divas draft pick? Me iz excited!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

A match where we know for sure that a diva is getting drafted?

Well, thankfully they were smart enough to keep it in the first (and least watched) hour.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

MMMMMM laycool


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

One worthless blonde diva will get drafted to one of the other shows.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Jack Swagger is the man. Live with it bitches!


----------



## Hemingway (Nov 4, 2004)

Rockhead said:


> :lmao
> 
> Did Laycool always do that little dance?


They've done it at least the last three shows, and they're very hot.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

So Swagger is a smart guy huh.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Ughhh the divas are first.:cussin:


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Is this Divas match for a pick or just the usual pissbreak?


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Wow, even Swagger is getting major heat. Best damn crowd in a long time for a RAW.


Not disagreed with a post you've made yet tonight mate, that place is red hot


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Finally a women's match that is actually important...


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

piss break

and lol, they get no reaction


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Mccool to Raw, Alicia to Smackdown


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Pandemic™ said:


> Question:Has there already been a draft pick yet?


First one is going to be decided during this match.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

VRsick said:


> whenever swagger talks, all i see is his giant tongue flopping around.


That is not the kind of thing I would go around admitting to..


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice dance  

Divas draft pick eh. Guess we'll have to wait for the juicy stuff - not that these 2 aren't - just Vickie lets them down a "bit"


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

here comes mccool, the biggest butter face in the business


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

LOL definitely a shot at the Beautiful People


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

Rockhead said:


> :lmao
> 
> Did Laycool always do that little dance?


no but that pose is sexy as hell,


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Finlay has a shillelagh, Sheamus has a steel pipe...stereotyping much? Btw did McCool lose the title or did I miss that on extreme rules altogether?


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Pandemic™;8352374 said:


> Question:Has there already been a draft pick yet?


No there hasn't been one yet, but this next match will be for the first one.

Edit to above: Yeah, McCool lost to Beth last night.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Layla's arse is just damn hot.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

lic05 said:


> Is this Divas match for a pick or just the usual pissbreak?


it's for a divas draft pick


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

Anybody got drafted yet?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

BB Dog said:


> Finlay has a shillelagh, Sheamus has a steel pipe...stereotyping much? Btw did McCool lose the title or did I miss that on extreme rules altogether?


Beth won the title.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

The Assassin (VII) said:


> Anybody got drafted yet?


Nope this will be the first. Limited to divas I assume.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

tommo010 said:


> Beth back to raw please


No way, keep her and te Women's title on SD.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Layla is soooo beautiful. Goodness!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

BB Dog said:


> Finlay has a shillelagh, Sheamus has a steel pipe...stereotyping much? Btw did McCool lose the title or did I miss that on extreme rules altogether?


What does having a Steel Pipe have anything to do with Sheamus being Irish? How is that a stereotype?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

ShaunX said:


> Swagger is carrying the belt well. Remember his good performance against Cena at last years draft.
> 
> Shut up Edge.


Yeah, Edge can GTFO!



MrKennedy666 said:


> you better listen fella!!


Sheamus's vocabulary>>>>everyone else's lol!



tommo010 said:


> Beth back to raw please


I'm not too sure about the belts getting switched again.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Swagger's promos are getting better every time he gets on the mic. His lisp is also becoming much less apparent.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Maryse to cost Eve the match.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Benjo™ said:


> First one is going to be decided during this match.


Thanks dude. I missed the first match you see.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Rockhead said:


> Beth won the title.


I watched the repeat of it today and didn't see it, was it shown or did I miss it? Probably missed it when I went for a piss.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

If McCool is drafted tonight then I can see Taker being the final pick


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

The Assassin (VII) said:


> Anybody got drafted yet?


no, but this next match will decide who gets a divas draft pick


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Uh oh, face/heel RAW combo. Probably a Smackdown win here.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I think Maryse will get drafted! Well i'm hoping anyways!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

MARYSE!!

I forgot Eve was Diva's champion.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

EvoLution™ said:


> Swagger's promos are getting better every time he gets on the mic. His lisp is also becoming much less apparent.


He kept trying to tell us he does not have a speech impediment.


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

omg maryse is sooo hottttttt


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

What are the odds on one of the people involved in this match being the draftee immediately after. I'd go with McCool and hope to God it's not Vickie getting the Raw GM position...


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

tommo010 said:


> Beth back to raw please


hell fuckin no


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Every diva looks 50% less beautiful next to Layla. Science will prove this.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

LOL ohhhh could we get a hotter tag team than Maryse and Eve?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

mmmm layla and eve:sex


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

Vegeta4000 said:


> Nope this will be the first. Limited to divas I assume.


Thanks. I don't think it's the best choice to have the divas get the first draft pick though.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Maryse...yummy!


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Random lottery ftw. I assume this means commentators will be generally included with the rest of the male roster.

Unless they have a commentators match - hm


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

"we want mickie" chants.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

we want mickie chants


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

We Want Mickie chants


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Mark out for WE WANT MICKIE chants.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

WE WANT MICKIE!! Hear those chants lol


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Derek said:


> Maryse to cost Eve the match.


I agree!
We Want Mickie chants?


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

we want mickie chants !!! im marking


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

We want Mickie chants


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

we want mickie chants died fast :<


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

BB Dog said:


> I watched the repeat of it today and didn't see it, was it shown or did I miss it? Probably missed it when I went for a piss.


Yes it was. An Extreme Makeover match before the steel cage match.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

WE WANT MICKIE!!


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

EvoLution™ said:


> Swagger's promos are getting better every time he gets on the mic. His lisp is also becoming much less apparent.


Said the same thing myself buddy, I think he is becoming more confident therefor his lisp isn't as evident


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

"We want mickie" chants?

releasing her was a big mistake.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Lol at the 'we want Mickey' chant


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

what are they chanting?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

what were they chanting ? we want what?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

was that a "_we want mickie_" chant


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

"We want Mickie." Awesome stuff


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I was trying to figure out what they were saying. 
That's really awesome.


----------



## mdieselone (Feb 23, 2009)

I wish JBL could be GM.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Striker plz dont talk about Vickie


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

WE WANT THICKIE! CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP WE WANT THICKIE!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

random lottery, lol


----------



## TripleT (Apr 8, 2008)

"WE WANT MICKIE!"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Well that chant didn't catch on as much as I thought it would...


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Loved that lil' cat fight!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

those we want Mickie chants didnt last long lol


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

I send a box of Easy Mac to Serbia every time I see McCool.


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

I wonder if the "We Want Mickie" chants were a combination of people knowing she was released and people not knowing she's been released and just want to see her because it's her hometown.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Ahhh Mickie chants, thats right I forgot about the 'planned riot' :lmao


----------



## livin on da edge (Feb 26, 2010)

screw wwe I'm now watching flair vs abyss now.
so orton was just is a filler upper just so edge could take the title for swagger. Its becoming all clear now.


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

Eve Torres.. possibly the hottest Diva EVER


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

At least the chant was loud enough to be heard.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I forgot what it was like to have a heel commentator on Raw. Awesome, awesome, awesome.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

"WE WANT MICKIE" chants already. Not surprised.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Haha, is the crowd chanting "We want Vickie!"?

Edit: It's "We want Mickie!" my bad.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

This crowd is pretty awesome


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

So much for the threats of rioting.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Mccool always wrestles better without the belt


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

Diva matches are always unwatchable...


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

livin on da edge said:


> screw wwe I'm now watching flair vs abyss now.
> so orton was just is a filler upper just so edge could take the title for swagger. Its becoming all clear now.


What a match?  *E-Sarcasm*

Go to the TNA thread then


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Alicks said:


> Haha, is the crowd chanting "We want Vickie!"?




Not quite.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice reversal by Eve!


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeah I'd bet some who where signing for her where just chanting because shes not in the match and don't even know shes a goner


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

nah they were chanting: Hello Vicky!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

hahahahah futureendeavors.org


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

JERIPUNK said:


> Eve Torres.. possibly the hottest Diva EVER


I personally don't even think she's the hottest in this match right now. 

And why is this match taking so long?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

OH SHIT!!! :lmao

"Joey Styles is getting drafted to FutureEndeavors.org"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Futureendeavors.org
:lmao


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

future endeavor.org LOL


----------



## shrevedude (Dec 15, 2006)

If Eve or Beth stiches brands, the other Diva will switch brands too

If not them, the Diva pick will be Kelly Kelly, Maryse, or Michelle McCool


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Well if the chant died down within seconds this riot was in vain.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Ahhh I love when divas lock in the head scissors:sex.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

mccool needs to stop throwing up her food, she getting skinny to the point is getting scary


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

lol @ Striker, Joey Styles to future endevours.org


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

:lmao

Striker: "Joey Styles is getting drafted to future-endeavored.org"


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

I can't believe this much time is being wasted by this match.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

How do people find Eve hot, btw?

She needs a paper bag over her head ASAP.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

Derek said:


> So much for the threats of rioting.


Their definition of "rioting" is crying in the internet and eating another bacanator. Just like the ECW fans.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

WTF eve, just stand there why don't you.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Good job breaking up the pin that was right next to you, Eve.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Ok I am guessing Maryse to Smackdown now.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Knew it! I wonder who'll get drafted to SD!


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

JERIPUNK said:


> Eve Torres.. possibly the hottest Diva EVER


I hear you brother, shes just perfection!

Why didn't Eve just pull her leg away, the divas truly suck, no ring pressence at all


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

... why the hell did they have the pin so close to the ropes? jesus christ that was awful


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Who does Smackdown get???? Come on Christian....


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

EvoLution™ said:


> How do people find Eve hot, btw?
> 
> She needs a paper bag over her head ASAP.


She's not terrible, but not anything too special.

Which ho is moving!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I don't get it. Eve does one of the worst looking drop kicks that I've ever seen yet every match she has to do them. 

And why didn't Eve just break up the pin? She was standing right there.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Pretty good for a divas match


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Why did Eve act like she couldn't do anything???
She got upset so I assume she was actually trying to help.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

FUCK OFF


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

HERREEEE WE GOOOO!!!


----------



## wholedamnshow (Dec 11, 2006)

Kelly Kelly drafted to Samckdown.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Like I said, worthless blonde will go to another one of the shows.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

wow she looks great!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Striker "please don't be Mae Young"

King is pissed LOL


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Most useless Diva ever.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

Oh Fuck No.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Kelly Kelly?




Mark that under 'who gives a shit'.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Kelly Kelly on Smackdown.....


Could have guessed she would go to Smackdown.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Meh, at Kelly....she's kind of hot but pretty useless. I was hoping for Gail Kim.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

smackdown just got lame with slutty slutty


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*****Yawn*****


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

OMG KELLY :O


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Kelly Kelly

:lmao at Matt Striker

No doubts that will be on Jerichos request :lmao


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Not Kelly Kelly! Smackdown is ruined!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

what the hell....waste of a pick....

Punk!!! Promo time!!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Kelly has gone from sleeping with Raw execs to SD! execs now.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Punk to save the show.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

KK closer to Shad?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

CM Hair wooooooo!!!

Epicness is coming.

The Diva pick is so pointless.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Kelly Kelly is the level of talent that usually moves in the supplemental draft.


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

TaylorFitz said:


> I personally don't even think she's the hottest in this match right now.
> 
> And why is this match taking so long?


Who is hotter ?

The fake peroxide blondes ?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Could of been worse could of been the bella twins


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Sweet, SES up next.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Punk! Punk! Punk! Punk!


Punk owns you Mysterio!


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

Yawn. Can we get onto something that matters now please.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Most boring draft and match out of the way me thinks!


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hope we find out who the masked man is tonight


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

please debut mercury


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Kelly Kelly?

lol


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Kelly Kelly? interesting!
I really like Eve, i thought she did extremely well in that match, she impressed me! Just hope Maryse gets moved during the supplemental draft!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Instant Karma said:


> Kelly Kelly is the level of talent that usually moves in the supplemental draft.


Agreed


----------



## wrestleshoot (Dec 17, 2009)

yea, the only over diva in the company under 30 isnt important.


Now Eve dies on the vine on raw every week trying to get a reaction.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Punk time! 

I fully expect him to be drafted to right immediately after his match....which, as a big Smackdown fan, sucks but it might make the every-week Raw a little more bearable.


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

Kelly's face looked brutal when she came out.

Was that a sunburn ?


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Derek said:


> Kelly Kelly?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This kind of shit draft should be supplementary!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Time for Punk


----------



## Marto Watp (Apr 21, 2010)

*kelly looks .. WOW :yum:*


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

adverts


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

The Assassin (VII) said:


> Their definition of "rioting" is crying in the internet and eating another bacanator. Just like the ECW fans.


In all fairness the guy that first made that sign was really clever. The countless copies of the sign are dumb but the first was good.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Instant Karma said:


> Kelly Kelly is the level of talent that usually moves in the supplemental draft.


they always have at least 1 diva picked one the Draft Show


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I got one draft pick right, so good start for me.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

JERIPUNK said:


> Kelly's face looked brutal when she came out.
> 
> Was that a sunburn ?


Doubt it, shes been in Ireland for the best part of a week, shes probably masking some scars


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I guess Kelly is the more popular DIVA to replace Mickey or something.


----------



## wrestleshoot (Dec 17, 2009)

memo to execs, fans dont care about Eve. Why have her die on the vine on a live show.

At least she gets to go to the brand with the womens title and tag with Beth, so thats pretty cool.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Why do I get the feeling Jericho is going to be moved to RAW, I know there's no evidence but with the level of booking lately something crap like that will surely happen.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I cant believe Kelly will go to SD. What a waste of a pick for SD


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> I got one draft pick right, so good start for me.


What kind of level of shit have you predicted if you even bothered with the likes of Kelly squared?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Evan!!!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Mutiny Within \m/


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Can't see Evan winning this one and I don't even know who he is facing.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

JoseBxNYC said:


> I cant believe Kelly will go to SD. What a waste of a pick for SD



It was a diva draft pick. All are wasted lol.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Bourne/Punk 
AWESOME


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Bourne vs. Punk?


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Jobbing Bourne and Smackdown Draft pick inc


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Lol, Bourne might win this one.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Ok, so i still don't know what's different about the set....


----------



## Cantona (Dec 7, 2009)

Punk to beat Bourne and be drafted to RAW.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Vegeta4000 said:


> Most boring draft and match out of the way me thinks!


I liked the match! I mark for Women's Wrestling!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Well Smackdown is about to get another draft pick....


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

the-gaffer said:


> Doubt it, shes been in Ireland for the best part of a week, shes probably masking some scars


LOL. Careful, we'll have Loneshark in here slagging the Jocks off again.


----------



## TheFlamingHetero (May 19, 2009)

man, i love bourne. a nice mid card push would be great for him


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Bourne will bow down to our savior!


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

Bourne to Job!!

I hope to God Bourne gets drafted to Smackdown!


----------



## ShaunX (Dec 8, 2009)

WWE's biggest waste of talent evan bourne


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

LOL oh it's Bourne, go ahead and draft another Blue Brand.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

BB Dog said:


> Why do I get the feeling Jericho is going to be moved to RAW, I know there's no evidence but with the level of booking lately something crap like that will surely happen.


I don't see it although thats not to say it wont happen, I think if theres any big movers from SD then it will be Edge and Punk


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Oh shit, are we getting Punk vs. Bourne? 

Rey to screw Punk just to get the last laugh....then Punk will get traded to Raw.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

punk vs bourne??

wow


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Punk vs Bourne? wtf?


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

PUNK!

SmackDown is so getting this pick.


----------



## andreamus (Dec 17, 2007)

Well i think we know who will be winning THIS one...


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

JERIPUNK said:


> Who is hotter ?
> 
> The fake peroxide blondes ?


I would take Maryse over her without a doubt and It's a close call with McTaker and Layla.

If I had to guess Smackdown will be getting a draft pick.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Smackdown pick inc? 

Should be a good match though I hope

Punk then to RAW - would he move with SES though?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

No towel for Punk


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Punk, Gallows, Serena, and Serena's tits.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Punk Vs Bourne? Oooh! I really don't know who will win this! lol


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

CM Punk Vs Evan Bourne? Epic Win

If only WWE gives them an adequate time to wrestle *sighs*


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

Looks like I'll have to start watching Smackdown more


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

lol @ Punk showing off his hair.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

The Assassin (VII) said:


> Bourne to Job!!
> 
> I hope to God Bourne gets drafted to Smackdown!


I think the loser of this match willbe the one drafted 

Punk to RAW or Bourne to SD


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Still so relieved that CM Bald didn't occur.

Serena <3


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Punk chants


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I have noticed Striker can make arguing with anyone else extremely entertaining. He even makes Lawler seem interested now and then.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Serena is looking fine as hell.


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

JoseBxNYC said:


> I cant believe Kelly will go to SD. What a waste of a pick for SD


At least they didn't give up a 2nd, a 3rd, and a 4th for her.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

No pre-match promo for Punk? He better cut one after. This crowd is too hot to not have Punk speak.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Serena's tits are so big theres a possibility that they get traded to RAW while she stays on smackdown


----------



## TheFlamingHetero (May 19, 2009)

Cantona said:


> Punk to beat Bourne and be drafted to RAW.


punk can't win and then get drafted to raw right afterwards


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Bourne only wins if Gallows screws up again on an interference.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Derek said:


> Punk, Gallows, Serena, and Serena's tits.


How big are they bad boys? they just get bigger and bigger Straight Edge really does love her


----------



## Hemingway (Nov 4, 2004)

RatherDashing said:


> At least they didn't give up a 2nd, a 3rd, and a 4th for her.


Haha Tebowned.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Last nights commentary during the Rey Punk match was awesome.

Shades of that tonight I hope


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

i can see mysterio interfering and fucking over punk
then punk drafted to raw


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Derek said:


> Punk, Gallows, Serena, and Serena's tits.


Yeah, they look way bigger because she has no hair!


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

Serena has huge tits.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

The Striker said:


> No towel for Punk


it's out of SES, it started to smoke pot again, such a shame .

I don't know why but I have the strange feeling Evan could pick an upset here...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I love Matt Striker :lmao


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Evan Bourne wasn't born to fly. He was born to job.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Chris22 said:


> Yeah, they look way bigger because she has no hair!


They look bigger because they are fucking massive man!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

never really noticed cm punk has a giant pepsi symbol on his left arm. wonder if he get advertisement money for that.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Those were some awesome knees.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Bourne could be a US title holder if he didn't have the voice of someone being screwed in the ass.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Evan bourne needs a ic title run


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm surprised that this is actually a competitive match. I thought Bourne was gonna jpob in 1 minute


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

JOEY!!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Mercury?


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Hahaha....


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

I guess I was wrong again...Im perfectly cool with it though.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Smackdown gets another draft pick! Nice!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Good match


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

im going to guess maybe carlito under the mask


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

wow, they kept evan looking good.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Haha, awesome.


----------



## lennyd44 (Apr 6, 2010)

God I love Matt Stryker.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Punk wins, whos to SD? My guess is Borune


----------



## tjstaff (Aug 18, 2009)

Christian to Smackdown please.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah really shocked! Anyways who's the pick?!


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Please be Christian!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

At least they made Bourne look good in a losing.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Great match


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

Good match. Should've been A little bit longer but what do you expect from RAW?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Bah Gawd what a great GTS that was.


----------



## ShaunX (Dec 8, 2009)

Christian!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Smackdown gets...............


Big Show


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Wow....Big Show...


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Show back on smackdown


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

:hmm:....good pick in Big Show

Edit: Oh fuck...not this idiot...


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Big Show....hmmm what almost everyone predicted.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Welllllllll....not what I was expecting! ShoMiz is done!


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

BIG SHOW FTMFW TONIGHT!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

he gets like no reaction now


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Big Show??? Who the fuck cares


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I honestly though he was on Smackdown already...


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Haha, Show gets traded around more than Pacman Jones.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Big Show..ummm, OK then.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

big show ??? wow dissapointment lol 
i wanna see christian on smackdown by the end of the night, maybe when edge wins a match fro smackdown


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Punk looks like he just pissed himself.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Show should join the SES.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

did'nt expect Show to get picked but he's another guy that goes from show-to-show

i thought Miz would go to SD


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Big Show to Smackdown. Predictable really...


----------



## ShaunX (Dec 8, 2009)

Damn... that needed to not happen.. 2 picks and 2 bad ones for SD


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

Smackdown is screwed so far...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Sheamus!!!!!


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Well that was unexpected tbh. 

Swerrrvveeebaallll - not sure if that's good or bad, hope he wont seem lost on SD!


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh well I was wrong :lmao, still I fancied Show to go to SD, I wonder if he will turn up a heel or a face


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I think wrestlers would prefer to go to smackdown rather than RAW, they have a better time there and the creative team is a lot better.


----------



## Bruze (Sep 23, 2006)

can anyone be kind enough to tell me the draft picks so far


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Yup. Showmiz is definitely done.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I hope we get Edge vs Christian for a draft pick tonight


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

I *KNEW* he was going to get drafted after losing the belts. Means they can split up ShoMiz and bury the idea of rematches OR a feud between Show and Miz.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Looks like Sheamus will probably own some Smackdown newb if he wrestles and get RAW a draft pick.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

As a huge Big Show fan, I am personally glad to see him go to SD again.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Good, 1 useless unwatchable guy off Raw. Now for Mark Henry, MVP, Hornswoggle etc


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Show to smackdown, no change there


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Hopefully that's not it for Punk....I hope we get a promo from him later tonight if he gets drafted to Raw.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

or at least edge winning a draft pick match and christian gets drafted to smackdown just like last year with jericho


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Bruze said:


> can anyone be kind enough to tell me the draft picks so far


Kelly Kelly to Smackdown
Big Show to Smackdown (-Miz, they broke up)


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Bruze said:


> can anyone be kind enough to tell me the draft picks so far


Big Show and Kelly Kelly to Smackdown


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

How many times has Show switched shows? He has to have the record for most brand changes.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Bruze said:


> can anyone be kind enough to tell me the draft picks so far


Kelly Kelly to SD! Big Show to SD!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Maybe SmackDown is where Kelly will get her Candice-like push?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Good show so far.

1. Decent tag match
2. By far the best diva match on RAW in months
3. Great match between Punk and Bourne. Lots of chemistry


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

I know it's too early but I have the feeling that now without ECW SmackDown will get his place back as the raped brand on the Draft.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

I'd like to see Show given a good push on SD, Jericho and Miz have done well selling him to be the devastating monster he is, can't remember the last time he was pinned either


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Rmx820 said:


> I hope we get Edge vs Christian for a draft pick tonight


I could go for that and have the loser drafted the winners show


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

yea DEFINITELY forgot this was a 3 hour raw. Oh well, probably just missed 40 minutes of commercials anyway


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Derek said:


> How many times has Show switched shows? He has to have the record for most brand changes.




Him and Kane change shows like 3 times a year lol.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Kelly Kelly 
and Big Show to Smackdown, nothing special. 

While I was typing Kelly Kelly I found out how ridiculous having the same name twice is. Haha.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

I hope Show gets a title run on SD!


----------



## skookum (Sep 2, 2008)

Hopefully HHH and Sheamus go to Smackdown as well.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Bruze said:


> can anyone be kind enough to tell me the draft picks so far


Laycool vs. Eve/Maryse, Laycool win
Kelly Kelly to SD

Punk vs. Bourne, Punk wins (with outside interference from hooded person)
Big Show to SD


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Sheamus will cut a promo and then squash someone under a minute.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Derek said:


> How many times has Show switched shows? He has to have the record for most brand changes.


Doesn't Kane have the record for moving? He always seems to get drafted.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Can't even get a picture of Big Show without the belts?

And Big Show seems to switch brands on a monthly basis.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

By the way am I the only one who sees Drew Mcn'tGetHeat making the jump to RAW?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

WTF Teddy...


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Lol!! Teddy celebrating like a little girl.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

WTF :lmao


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

God Teddy Long is Gay


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Teddy feels accepted now. lol

IT'S A SHAMEFUL THING....LOBSTER HEAD!!!!!


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

show is amazing haha


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

lol wtf Teddy


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

If Big Show had his arm around my shoulder, I'd have a heart attack.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Teddy Long doing a jig!


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

LMFAO at Teddys dance. :lmao

Wow I lol'd so hard.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Teddy dancing makes this show a success.


----------



## TheFlamingHetero (May 19, 2009)

i so hope this means a big show face turn. ive been waiting for that for a while. show can be extremely entertaining when given a chance


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

LMAO Teddy!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Chris22 said:


> Doesn't Kane have the record for moving? He always seems to get drafted.


Thats because no matter where he goes, they don't do anything of note with him.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

lol Teddy's so happy i thought he'd give Show a hug


----------



## tjstaff (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm diggin Sheamus' new threads


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Thought they were going to start building Show up to be a big heel on Raw, but I guess he's going to be a cheerful face...


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

lmao @ Teddy's dancing. Most entertaining thing he has done in months.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

GOT MYSELF A WINNA playa dance is easily the greatest thing on either Monday night wrestling show so far.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Oh god i'm becoming a Sheamus mark.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Teddy's just happy he dodged a bullet lol! So Show is face again? Count on Sheamus to get the first pick for Raw!


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Sheamus has a shirt? Who in the blue hell would buy that?


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Has anybody been drafted besides the Big Show? I just got home from a buddys house and I missed everything after the Swagger/Edge promo.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Teddy did his happy dance


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Am I the only one who loves Sheamus theme?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

i think Big Show & Kane are the top wrestlers who get drafted the most.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

HHH wont wrestle again? god i wish


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

With Shawn gone, Batista looking as if he is off, Trips needing time off then it would be mad to suggest RAW wouldn't get the best of the draft, they need at least two main eventers tonight, and with the likelyhood that Orton might be SD bound too it would still leave RAW short in that department


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Chris22 said:


> Doesn't Kane have the record for moving? He always seems to get drafted.


He was on Raw for a long before he first switched brands if I remember. 

I'm just going to say it, Triple H is going to wrestle again...


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

man love


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Pandemic™ said:


> Teddy feels accepted now. lol
> 
> IT'S A SHAMEFUL THING....LOBSTER HEAD!!!!!


HAHAHA!!!
I don't know what it says there. 
But I'm going with that from now on. 
It sounds like that though. Haha.


----------



## Zway25 (Feb 21, 2010)

Is my tv messing up or does sheamus have a little color?!?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Ya know, Sheamus has really grown on me.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

what chant!! you are not over..


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

RANDALL!!!!!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Am I the only one who loves Sheamus theme?




One of the greatest wrestling themes ever IMO.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Hoooly shit


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

That Viper!!


----------



## skookum (Sep 2, 2008)

Huge pop for Orton.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

orton time lol


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

rcc said:


> Sheamus has a shirt? Who in the blue hell would buy that?


Albinos? I mean, he's got to be their hero or something.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

,gpkemiotjq3954u9q34uqjq23 ORTON!!!!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

holy shit that was a huge pop


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Teddy better remember his heart problems


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Am I the only one who loves Sheamus theme?


i love everything about sheamus


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I swear Sheamus is getting a tiny bit more tanned every week...


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I knew Sheamus would go on and face Cena at Over The Limit.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Im digging that Orton shirt! What a pop!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Great Muta said:


> Has anybody been drafted besides the Big Show? I just got home from a buddys house and I missed everything after the Swagger/Edge promo.


Laycool vs. Eve/Maryse, Laycool win
Kelly Kelly to SD


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

These 2 feuding again???

It was boring as shit the last time, and I'm sure it's not gonna be different.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

RKO!!!! Thank God!


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Orton: "I couldn't beat one new-comer so I'll try this one" 

Easy, simple storyline right there.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

This should be interesting!


----------



## ShaunX (Dec 8, 2009)

wow big pop for orton


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

Anyone else see that shirt of Randy's and immediately think Psycho Mantis? lol.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Orton vs. Sheamus in a "Kick Opponent In the Head" match. Probably taking place at WWE's newest PPV, "WWE KICK YOUR OPPONENT IN THE HEAD!"


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Orton = Legend Killer to Rookie jobber


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

rcc said:


> Sheamus has a shirt? Who in the blue hell would buy that?


I've seen a few, it's gettin' sold.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Orton's a babyface


----------



## Bruze (Sep 23, 2006)

Derek said:


> Albinos? I mean, he's got to be their hero or something.


LOOOL !


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

shemus and ortin fued yes yes yes


----------



## HaRdCoReChAmP123 (Feb 28, 2008)

hope this actually goes somewhere and works out 2 of my current favorites feuding would be great


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

TaylorFitz said:


> Orton vs. Sheamus in a "Kick Opponent In the Head" match. Probably taking place at WWE's newest PPV, "WWE KICK YOUR OPPONENT IN THE HEAD!"


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I got news for you fella... man Shemus is gold...


----------



## ShaunX (Dec 8, 2009)

Sheamus has a point


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

OMG it's Orton
God dammit where's my tissues and lube


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

WTF Randy it's not a pipe, it's a POIPE!~


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Orton and Sheamus own! I don't know which one makes me mark the most!


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

And it was just a few months ago that the same people were hating on Sheamus for being WWE Champion...


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

"Ya Losssst"


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

raw is just not big enough for cena and orton.


----------



## Zombiekid29 (Oct 8, 2007)

trm301433 said:


> I'm ready for randy orton to be the face of wwe and not 5 move cena


I'm ready for you pathetic smarks to quit making stupid comments about Cena's moveset, when just a few weeks ago we compared the movesets of Cena and Orton and ended up coming up with more moves for Cena. Now you and the rest of the Orton fanboys go back to licking his robotic and uncharismatic ass?

Anyway, Raw doesn't start til 9:15 in Canada. F*ckin horse races...


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

lol now Sheamus will tell everyone...I put HHH out on sidelines. Sheamus has a permanent comeback.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Cue Cena


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

listen fella!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Teh champ iz here.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I just realized there isn't a guest host tonight


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Triple threat at Over the Limit??


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Cue the jacko-lantern.


----------



## skookum (Sep 2, 2008)

Hot crowd tonight...another huge pop...this time for Cena.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Orton got called fella a couple of times there. He must be pissed.

OMG TEH CHAMP IS HEAR GAAAAAIZ


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

fella
FELLA
FELLLAAAA

how come nobody ever said this word before


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Orton always sounds to damn polite even when he is pissed off


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

damn i like the little bak and forth between orton and sheamus


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

No Sheamus, Orton had a World Heavyweight Championship match not a WWE Championship match last night. Cena comin' was expected.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Wow, I didn't know Cena was capable of actually wearing the belt around his waist.


----------



## HaRdCoReChAmP123 (Feb 28, 2008)

oh but wait here comes cena..............promo went from good to shit just like that......


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

So will it be Sheamus/Orton #1 Contenders match or a Triple Threat Match?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Lowsers? Doobya doobya eee chumpion? Gotta love them Irish.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

now thats a pop


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That orange shirt and the belt do not go together well. 
Just put it on your shoulder.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

What the fuck was Cena doing there?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Fuck! No! Not Superman! Let Metallo and Zod finish this!


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

WTF Cena...


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Did Cena just do a Shane O'Mac dance?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

get out of my ring oh i


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

You know...I've seen some corny shit from Cena in my day...but dammit that dance was just fpalm...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

wtf is this?!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Cena is as gay as teddy long lol


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

john cena is a joke


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

:lmao

Cena has moments where he can be down-right hilarious.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Is Cena trying to be funny?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Baloney fudge and mustard?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Cena is pissing me off, he looks stupid as hell imo.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Cena is indeed Screech from Saved By The Bell


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I absolutely mark everytime Sheamus says "fella"


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

...his joke is barely getting a reaction.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Cena just owned Sheamus LOL!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

This honestly isn't very funny.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

LMAO!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

At least he mentioned the foolishness of jean shorts. 

I really thought Shane McMahon would be coming out. I mean that was Shane's dance wasn't it?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

cenaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Cole is amused easily lol


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Bologna Fudge and Mustard. 
I'll give him that one. 

He seems much more relaxed tonight and not so scripted. 
More of that please.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

jar of mayo with eyeballs and ketchup hair


----------



## SweetChinMusic1988 (Jul 13, 2008)

Meh. Cena's funny at times. Be quiet you lot.

The Pale comment was gold.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Now THAT was funny!


----------



## ShaunX (Dec 8, 2009)

Cena you are not The Rock... do some shouting instead


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

John Cena is racist, HHH bury him!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

this is some good shit


----------



## darkmanx8 (Jan 11, 2009)

The Striker said:


> I absolutely mark everytime Sheamus says "fella"


yeah me too


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

lmao SRS BUSINESS!


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Great Muta said:


> :lmao
> 
> Cena has moments where he can be down-right hilarious.


And none of them where tonight!


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Sheamus will win this match. Mark my words!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

With that atrocious merchandise, dorky looking belt, and awful segment, I sure wish I could not see him.

MY JOKES ARE AS CLEVER AS CENA'S


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

why would they waste time with a #1 contender match -_- just do drafts


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

balony fudge and mustard


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL pretty funny


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

cena just made a serious intense promo to a little joke, and btw wat happened to cena vs orton never again?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Sheamus Vs. Orton? Interesting. I'm not even gonna try and call the winner lol.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

the-gaffer said:


> Cena is indeed Screech from Saved By The Bell


Screech is cooler than Cena.


Cena = Steve fucking Urkel.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

fella!


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Batista's officially been written off. Can't wait to see him in TNA.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Sheamus vs. Orton? Correct me if I'm wrong but according to history says that Orton can never have a title shot againt Cena again.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Randy's Agility level is OVER 9000!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trinston (Jun 6, 2006)

Quit jokin fella


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

SweetChinMusic1988 said:


> Meh. Cena's funny at times. Be quiet you lot.
> 
> The Pale comment was gold.


fpalm No it wasn't it was shite, you be quiet!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It's Webster. :lmao


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

nice 3 draft picks


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

A three draft pick match?

Raw is taking this.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

sweet, hope kane comes to raw


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Sheamus/Orton should be good

Battle Royal for 3 draft picks ? Kofi's goin to SD


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Three draft picks to the winner? Gee, I wonder if Smackdown will go 5-0 on draft picks.



Or not.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Good God Rey Mysterio is tiny.

I mark out for a Drew McIntyre appearance. Defying all of you. What a rebel I must be.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The Striker said:


> I absolutely mark everytime Sheamus says "fella"


Me too, i just can't help it!
Next match is for 3 draft picks!!!!!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

3 draft picks? Awesome!


----------



## Hemingway (Nov 4, 2004)

cavs25 said:


> cena just made a serious intense promo to a little joke, and btw wat happened to cena vs orton never again?


Think that provision only lasted as long as Cena was WWE champ, and he dropped the title to Sheamus. Also, Orton was even in the number one contender's battle royal that Sheamus won IIRC.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Jesus, 3 draft picks in one match? Glad to see they are not over-doing it.

They might as well just switch one brand to another. I was thinking like 4 picks for each show, maybe five.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Its OVER 9000!!!!


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

No Batista then tonight it seems.

As for the match arg wish it was another draft pick match - I wont call a winner though. 5v5 next for 3! will go to RAW I imagine.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Screech is cooler than Cena.
> 
> 
> Cena = Steve fucking Urkel.


You've got a point but when he went to answer that phone he was indeed Screech! :lmao


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I don't see how Raw will end up losing this one. Smackdown shouldn't end up getting 5 picks in a row.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

wow raw needs a gm badly who the fuuhh is the champion to make a match?


----------



## TommyRoxx (Jan 11, 2008)

I've actually accepted Seamus as a main eventer now. Gotta give the e props there.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Screech is cooler than Cena.
> 
> 
> Cena = Steve fucking Urkel.


That's Steven Q. Urkel actually. Haha.


----------



## darkmanx8 (Jan 11, 2009)

Fella Fella Fella Lol


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Three draft picks to the winner? Gee, I wonder if Smackdown will go 5-0 on draft picks.
> 
> 
> 
> Or not.


Damn, just remembered SD already got two. RAW will win the battle royal with SD winning the last pick on the show


----------



## Ruiner (Mar 17, 2009)

the-gaffer said:


> fpalm No it wasn't it was shite, you be quiet!


God forbid someone have a different opinion and not jump on the Cena hate bandwagon.


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

somebody fire john cena he just ruined that segment


----------



## SweetChinMusic1988 (Jul 13, 2008)

the-gaffer said:


> fpalm No it wasn't it was shite, you be quiet!


Facepalm all you like mate, won't change the fact you'll probably hate Cena no matter what he does.

I'm far from his biggest fan but there are certain people who moan for the sake of moaning at Cena. It's boring.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> Bologna Fudge and Mustard.
> I'll give him that one.
> 
> He seems much more relaxed tonight and not so scripted.
> More of that please.


Bullshit! If this is what we get if he's not scripted then no thank you...wtf was up that dance??


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

3 draft picks next, that should bring RAW back into it then although I'd love to see Christian, Carlito and MVP drafted to SD in the next match, that would be cool


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Sheamus vs. Randy Orton is very interesting match-up, two of the biggest upcoming stars in WWE.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

I can see 3 picks to raw here, probably McIntyre, Morrsion and Ziggler


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

If Cena was smart he would of picked Hornswoggle, or someone worse like Chavo.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

3 Picks? Shit just got realll!!!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I wonder if anyone in the 10 man match will get drafted?


----------



## Ruiner (Mar 17, 2009)

trm301433 said:


> somebody fire john cena he just ruined that segment


fpalm


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> That's Steven Q. Urkel actually. Haha.


Urkel out drew Screech in tv ratings so it is a compliment lol.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Great Muta said:


> Sheamus vs. Randy Orton is very interesting match-up, two of the biggest upcoming stars in WWE.


Randy is already one of the biggest stars.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Main Event eh

I hope we get 3/4 more matches before then with picks. Please.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Haters gonna hate

Cena was hilarious


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Chris22 said:


> I wonder if anyone in the 10 man match will get drafted?


I think it's a given.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Not marking for Drew McIntyre...


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Great Muta said:


> Sheamus vs. Randy Orton is very interesting match-up, two of the biggest upcoming stars in WWE.


?

Orton is not an "upcoming star". He's already a star.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

TaylorFitz said:


> I don't see how Raw will end up losing this one. Smackdown shouldn't end up getting 5 picks in a row.


Yeah but its not lik its real, all the picks are chosen, its just how they will announce them that will be decided by the match results

I'd rather see two GM's with two draft picks each then have them do deals with each other for other trades


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah, i'm thinkin' Raw will get these 3 picks!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Great Muta said:


> Sheamus vs. Randy Orton is very interesting match-up, two of the biggest upcoming stars in WWE.


Orton is still upcoming? What more does he need to do?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Yoshi Tatsu sighting!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> Bullshit! If this is what we get if he's not scripted then no thank you...wtf was up that dance??


You know you loved that dance. Haha, jk.

But I liked him being more relaxed like that, 
then talking quiet 
AND THEN YELLING FOR NO REASON, 
then having a serious tone, 
then almost crying, 
THEN YELLING AGAIN.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Santino will be the first guy out I bet


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

raw's team is made up of jobbers


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Wow the RAW team looks so weak compared to the Smackdown one.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

No offense but RAW's team sucks!

Plus, Sheamus vs Orton already happened at least twice!


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

The SD team has a really nice combo of wrestlers while RAW's team cannot be taken seriously with Santino on it.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

lol @ Raw's team.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WTF the million dollar belt?! when did he get that?


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

What a fucking joke of a team.


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

Raw should win this. Hopefully Punk, Gallows and Serena get drafted


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Ahhh Teddy's winning this one.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

I must admit, I expected Christian to be apart of this 5 man RAW team, I'd hope he might have a bigger match planned later on


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Looking at the teams, I wouldn't be shocked if Smackdown gets 5 picks in a row.


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

The Smackdown team is a little stacked.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Once again the WWE proves that its horrible at booking why isn't JTG on the smackdown team??


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Where's JoMo? Hopefully he gets a match later in the show.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

drew or ted win the battle royal


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Where the fuck is Cody Rhodes? Personal issues he is dealing with??


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

This was a 3 hour Raw? Shit.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm calling it, Christian vs. Morrison tonight.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Santino chants


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

The Raw team kind of sucks, the only one I can possibly see getting the pin for Raw would be Ted.

Edit: Just realized this is a battle royal...


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> WTF the million dollar belt?! when did he get that?


He had that on Superstars a couple of weeks back when I was at the O2 so I'm guessing a little while!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao Drew eliminated himself.


Yoshi is gone


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Mcintyre out


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> Orton is still upcoming? What more does he need to do?


Upcoming may have not been the right word to use. What I mean is they are two young, really talented superstars.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

For a minute I thought McIntyre was Stevie Richards lol


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Thank god "The Stale One" is eliminated already!


----------



## SweetChinMusic1988 (Jul 13, 2008)

Anyone else slightly disturbed by Kane's smile?


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh shit its a battle royal :lmao I've not got a clue, I thought it was a 5 on 5 tag


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

BB Dog said:


> raw's team is made up of jobbers


Ted ain't no jobber! He's the future!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

YOSHI!


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Calling a Santino win


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

shad gaspard is over 300 pounds and he's using forearm smashes

what the hell


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

nocturnalg said:


> This was a 3 hour Raw? Shit.


I'd recommend catching the first match.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

whole ses gets drafted to raw?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Kane looks bored.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

nocturnalg said:


> This was a 3 hour Raw? Shit.


ShowMiz lost the belts, Show punched Miz after

Kelly Kelly to SD
BIg Show to SD


Sheamus/Orton tonight, #1 contenders match


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

"What are you guys going to do when SmackDown has all five draft picks?"

"Sulk."

"Pray."


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Hmmmm Cole calling Dibiase the fortunate son? Interesting...:hmm:


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

I think if Drew Mac gets drafted to RAW then Miz will go to SD or vice-versa. I don't like the idea of having the IC & US champs on the same brand, anybody else agree?


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

If this was for 3 draft picks why didn't Long or whoever is picking RAW's team pick a better team, if three drafts are at stake no one would put Santino and Yoshi into the team


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Chris22 said:


> Yoshi ain't no jobber! He's the future!


Fixed for you


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

This is the part when Smackdown is gonna get raped.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

A commercial in the middle of a 10 man battle royal? Come on!


----------



## Hemingway (Nov 4, 2004)

Huganomics said:


> Hmmmm Cole calling Dibiase the fortunate son? Interesting...:hmm:


DiBiase called himself that in his one Million Dollar Belt promo.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> Ted ain't no jobber! He's the future!


Right now though he's a jobber ^_^


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

the-gaffer said:


> Oh shit its a battle royal :lmao I've not got a clue, I thought it was a 5 on 5 tag


Me too, kinda threw me off when they didn't go to the corners, i guess this is quicker than a 5on5 tag match.


----------



## PunchDrunk (Mar 3, 2010)

wasnt r truth incinerated last week? how the hell is he in this match?


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

TaylorFitz said:


> A commercial in the middle of a 10 man battle royal? Come on!


Seriously. These commercials breaks are getting ridiculous.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Great Muta said:


> I think if Drew Mac gets drafted to RAW then Miz will go to SD or vice-versa. I don't like the idea of having the IC & US champs on the same brand, anybody else agree?


i could see that happening cause they did that last year and i wanted Miz to go to SD anyway.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

If I ever move to America I'm not even going to buy a TV - I'll just download all my TV Shows. The adverts fucking kill me.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

BB Dog said:


> Right now though he's a jobber ^_^


He hasn't jobbed as much as the others, and he IS the future!


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

just tuned in. hows everything going? i heard big show was drafted to smackdown


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Ok, Buckdouble you're being shown too much.
Why take a break during a battle royal?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Just shows how much they rate the RAW jobbers over Smackdown superstars, Mcintyre out by jobber Yoshi


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Great Muta said:


> I think if Drew Mac gets drafted to RAW then Miz will go to SD or vice-versa. I don't like the idea of having the IC & US champs on the same brand, anybody else agree?


I can't see either of them being drafted but if both titles ended up on the same show then I'd be looking for a unification


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

theres a fuckin break every 10 mins
wtf


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

raw to win


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

BB Dog said:


> Just shows how much they rate the RAW jobbers over Smackdown superstars, Mcintyre out by jobber Yoshi


To be fair Yoshi has had one of the best winning streaks in the WWE


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

PunchDrunk said:


> wasnt r truth incinerated last week? how the hell is he in this match?


Unfortunately he's still alive lol!


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

can't wait to see if there's a big name that moves. like Cena or Orton


----------



## SweetChinMusic1988 (Jul 13, 2008)

MrKennedy666 said:


> theres a fuckin break every 10 mins
> wtf


Welcome to watching RAW live! Couldn't believe it when I first got Sky Sports. You get used to it though.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

A ad break in the middle of a Battle Royal I hate it.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

BB Dog said:


> Just shows how much they rate the RAW jobbers over Smackdown superstars, Mcintyre out by jobber Yoshi


Since when has McIntyre been a superstar?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

How americans put up with the amount of breaks I got no idea.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

bme said:


> piss break
> 
> and lol, they get no reaction


the match got a reactin a "WE WANT MICKIE" chant


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Christ, looked like MVP almost decapitated Rey there.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Totally off-topic, but GOD DAYUM @ Scarlett Johannson in the Ironman 2 commercial.:yum:


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

LOL Santino eliminated two men by himself!! Haha!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao Santino eliminated 2 people.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Santino is beasting this match.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Raw has to win this! Lovin' Santino as usual!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Santino for Battle Royal MVP!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

BB Dog said:


> How americans put up with the amount of breaks I got no idea.


By eating a hamburger during one!!!!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Pretty obvious Rey is winning now.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Santino is going to win this isn't he?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL, Santino to be the last one standing.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Leechmaster said:


> Since when has McIntyre been a superstar?


Well he does have the IC title reserved for the best of the midcarders in theory.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Santino push is coming.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Mr Talley said:


> just tuned in. hows everything going? i heard big show was drafted to smackdown


Big punched Miz after their title lost to HD

Kelly Kelly to SD


Sheamus/Orton, #1 contenders match WWE title


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

if santino wins this i swearrr


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Santino to eliminate Rey from behind!


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Haha santino is so gonna win.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Why would you win your draft match? the chances of it being yu isn't that great and the less competiton the better


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

the-gaffer said:


> I can't see either of them being drafted but if both titles ended up on the same show then I'd be looking for a* unification*


Ugh, I would hate to see that happen... the IC title has too much history.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

DIBIASE!! STAY IN!!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Santino needs to win


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Ted will win!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Santino's gonna be the last guy left!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Santino will win.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Wow, DiBiase and Mysterio putting on a show.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Raw wins.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Damn. This is intense. Fighting on the edge.

Ted wins!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

HAHA this is great.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

How many times they gonna go for the same fake finish


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Go Ted!


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

lol @ Santino surviving.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

SES to RAW, called it!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

3 picks! Bring it on!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

That exchange was very exciting. Very well worked.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

perro said:


> those we want Mickie chants didnt last long lol


dont matter they was chanted we want mickie dont need to be long it happend and was bout the only reaction for th ematch.

If Mickie was overweight then Eve is to they have the same body type


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Cole: Raw's got 2 draft picks!

Striker: 3

Cole: 3 Draft picks!

LOL


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Santino's celebration :lmao


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

And Raw takes it.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Smackdown .... 2010 edition begins right now


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Dibiase wins. What a shock.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

LOL Rusty trombone!!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

What was the point of Santino staying in there? 

Celebrate Snatino. 
I love the trumpet playing. 
This is big.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

MORRISON?!?!?


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes get the FUCK off my Smackdown show


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

awww no
hes gonna be destroyed on raw


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

FUUUUUUCK I HATE MORRISON


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I was hoping for Mercury to have a match against Morrison. Oh well.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

so will he be called the monday night delight now???


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

hell yeah!!!!1


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Raw gets.......

Morrison


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

hahah i knew it!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

smackdown getting destroyed in 3 2 1....


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Morrison on Raw. Alright!


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

I figured Morrison or Truth would go to RAW.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Kayfabe-wise, why would any of the superstars give a shit which brand got the draft pick?

Like if I'm wrestling on Raw, why do I give a fuck if three more dudes come to my brand? This battle royal makes no sense.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Smackdown's going to get raped!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

And.................


R-Truth


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Morrison on RAW, I like that I guess. They need to bring Dolph to RAW, it will bring him a little more exposure.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks but no thanks...


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

ugh r-truth


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

more of that stupid song now


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Oh, what a coincidence.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

:lmao :lmao I TAKE BACK MY COMMENT RAW IS THE ONE WHO'S GETTING FUCKED IN THE ASS :LMAO


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

YES BOTH OF THESE guys off SMACKDOWN!!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth/Morrison to RAW

dammmnn


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

LOL Morrison and Truth can still be together on Raw.

Why is Truth a big deal again?


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

AW HELL....I GOTTA HEAR THIS GARBAGE EVERY MONDAY NIGHT?!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

nooooooOOOOOOOOO


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Morrison needs to turn heel right now


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL, not really huge loses here.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

morrison is so riding r- truth coat tails 
wow edge.. 
ok orton has to be going to smackdown.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

OH no Truth and Morrison still together fpalm


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank fuck these two losers are off Smackdown.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Anddd McIntyre


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

And........................


Edge!!!!!!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> Cole: Raw's got 2 draft picks!
> 
> Striker: 3
> 
> ...





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMxWLuOFyZM


^


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

Three awesome picks


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Would have laughed if R-truth got blown up again.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

EDGE TO RAW!!!!!


----------



## HaRdCoReChAmP123 (Feb 28, 2008)

morrison and edge to raw wooooo!!!!!!!! could really care less about r-truth tho............


----------



## wholedamnshow (Dec 11, 2006)

John Morrison, R-Truth and Edge are drafted to Raw!!!


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Knew Edge would go to RAW.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

John Morrison should be a good addition to the whatever mid-card title is on Raw.

Then again, maybe him and Truth will do that Tag thing.

And the Big one! Edge is on Raw.


----------



## ShaunX (Dec 8, 2009)

Edge off Smackdown! Nice.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OMG WTF [email protected]


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

EDGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Edge to RAW, fucking sweet.

Now I get to listen to "What's Up, What's Up?" every Monday night... niiiiiiice.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Meh, at least that means his feud with Jericho is over.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

IS IT RUSTY?!?!?! - AWESOME!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

EDGE!1111


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

That's not cool Ted! Santino is cool!

RAW gets......John Morrison! R-Truth!and.........NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Not Edge! No fuck!


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

I'd mark if Raw got Runjin Singh. That'd be an FML pick. Oh, Edge, that makes sense. Orton to SD fo' sho', after losing 3 faces.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

It seems to me that SD just got raped in the draft.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

RATED RAW SUPERSTAR AGAIN!!!!!!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Whoa Raw wins huge with Edge. Good pick I think.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU....

Rated RAW!!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Morrison, Truth and Edge. Good picks. Good picks.


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

YESSS! EDGE!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

"suddenly Raw is Rated R!"

...no Cole... it's still PG <_<


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Morrison, Truth & Edge ? DAMN SD got owned

and lol @ Tony chimmel being in the draft


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

John Morrison?? meh could be good as long as he stays away from the mic.

R-truth...oh crap dont tell me we have to hear him rap live every monday.

Edge!!! yess now with christian


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

at least we wont have to hear "spear" chants as much


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

OHHHH SHITTT EDGEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## SweetChinMusic1988 (Jul 13, 2008)

LOL - Santino's still down.


----------



## da44n34634 (Apr 26, 2010)

MORRISON TO RAW? RAW IS DOOMED.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

BambiKiller said:


> It seems to me that SD just got raped in the draft.




But but they got Kelly Kelly. :no::no:


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

EEEDDDGGGGGGEEE ANDDD MORRISSOONNN

Plus that guy that was in The Wrestler - Awesome. 

Only half way through!


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I called all of those, although I didn't want Morrison over there if they keep that damn team together...


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

edge and christian promo? cmon


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Looks like Randy will lose the match.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

ON THIS DAY, Edge returns to RAW.


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

Orton to win against Sheamus, and then get drafted to Smackdown to close the show.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

....Christian to SD with a ME push?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

It is going to take a while to get used to those guys on Raw I think. Great trio.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

BambiKiller said:


> It seems to me that SD just got raped in the draft.


you say raped i say new stars get build


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

EDGE!

I don't think anything else they do with the draft will make me happier.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Serpent01 said:


> John Morrison?? meh could be good as long as he stays away from the mic.
> 
> R-truth...oh crap dont tell me we have to hear him rap live every monday.
> 
> Edge!!! yess now with christian


Watch Christian go to Smackdown now...:gun:


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

PLEASE WWE! PLEASE PUT CHRISTIAN TO SMACKDOWN!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Love JoMo being drafted to Raw but don't care about R-Truth!
I suppose Edge fans around the world are having the clean their pants....


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Dolph instead of R-Truth would of been perfect.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

SO MAD RIGHT NOW GOING TO SMACKDOWN IN A MONTH AND WANTED TO SEE EDGE >.<


----------



## TheFlamingHetero (May 19, 2009)

Fuck, Morrison is gonna get lost in the shuffle now :-/


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

SD got raped.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

BambiKiller said:


> It seems to me that SD just got raped in the draft.


Smackdown has almost always been given the short end of the stick when it comes to drafts. It'll be even worse now that ECW was gone.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

Kelly Kelly and Big Show versus R Truth, JoMo and Edge lol. Yeah, SD getting raped much?


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Well RAW needed a main eventer...


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

I have sex wee in my pants mother fucking edge


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm 5 for 5 so far!


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

I have to deal with this R-Truth nonsense now? Ah.

At least Edge heals the pain


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ah yes the dvd, gonna get it for sure.


----------



## ShaunX (Dec 8, 2009)

Must mean Orton is going to Smackdown.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm okay with Edge going to Raw, but Smackdown can't really afford to lose any big star now. Hopefully Y2J and Punk are safe. 

Then again Randy will likely lose the #1 contender's match and then get drafted to Smackdown.


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

SD jus got owned...

Big Show & Kelly Kelly for Edge, Morrison & Truth

we better be getting Orton, Miz & MVP...they're prolly taking Michelle too if Taker doesnt mind...BS...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I kind of want Christian to stay now.


----------



## Ruiner (Mar 17, 2009)

Ph3n0m said:


> Kelly Kelly and Big Show versus R Truth, JoMo and Edge lol. Yeah, SD getting raped much?


You do know its not over yet right?


----------



## SweetChinMusic1988 (Jul 13, 2008)

Natsuke said:


> PLEASE WWE! PLEASE PUT CHRISTIAN TO SMACKDOWN!


You want Edge and Christian separated?

Not disagreeing i'd just love to see some segments between the two.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

EDGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Another one I predicted, I actually quite like Edge/Cena feuds so I'm sure they will do that again, with them being face/face it adds a new dynamic to it to if they do go that rout, also, I'd really like to see face Edge vs Heel Triple H


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

As long as Smackdown can hold onto Straight Edge Society and Jericho, I will still love SD.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

If Orton goes to SD, I'm going to cry.. I'll start streaming tears. I honestly thought Jericho would have made much more sense over Edge. Truth over Dolph too? Boo, Love the JoMo change though, really enjoy him.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Is it me or does Big Show just seem like he belongs on SD?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Squirrelplayingtag said:


> Would have laughed if R-truth got blown up again.


I was hoping....


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Natsuke said:


> PLEASE WWE! PLEASE PUT CHRISTIAN TO SMACKDOWN!


Worst possible outcome, I wanna see Christian Heel turn against Edge


----------



## wrestleshoot (Dec 17, 2009)

Smackdown is looking so much better now. Prob Orton, Show, KK, prob Kofi.

What else is Raw going to get Mcintyre and his wife nobody cares about.


Draft Lalwer to SD so he can markout to be reunited with favorite diva.


----------



## wholedamnshow (Dec 11, 2006)

I can see Orton getting drafted to Smackdown and Triple H replacing him in the main event.


----------



## Ruiner (Mar 17, 2009)

Christian and Orton to SD, I hope.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

something is bound to happen with christian, I would of thought he'd be in the battle royal, so i'm guessing he'll pop up soon.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Christian to SmackDown! please.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

SweetChinMusic1988 said:


> You want Edge and Christian separated?
> 
> Not disagreeing i'd just love to see some segments between the two.



Yeah I wouldn't mind seeing Christian moved to SD either, while they could do something with Edge, its not likely and Christian's best chance of a World Title comes on SD


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

joeycalz said:


> If Orton goes to SD, I'm going to cry.. I'll start streaming tears. I honestly thought Jericho would have made much more sense over Edge. Truth over Dolph too? Boo, Love the JoMo change though, really enjoy him.


Remember there's still the supplemental draft....


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm hoping Bourne, Orton and Christian go to Smackdown.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I will be rooting for Smackdown in every match from now on. Christian cannot get drafted. 

They're both faces, neither have a singles title, neither is involved in much of a feud anymore, I want to see them reunite! And than after a few months feud again.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

tommo010 said:


> Worst possible outcome, I wanna see Christian Heel turn against Edge


I'd rather see Edge do the heel turn. But as long as Christian/Edge too something together, I'm pleased.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

SweetChinMusic1988 said:


> You want Edge and Christian separated?
> 
> Not disagreeing i'd just love to see some segments between the two.


They've only had one interaction since Christian's return. since than people hav'nt even mentioned them teaming together, even when talking about the TLC match.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

It's cool how we might get Edge/Swagger if Swagger is drafted to RAW and Cena goes to Smackdown.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

If Kofi goes to Smackdown I'll be happy, he'll finally be pushed to main event there.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

CHRISTIAN TO SMACKDOWN PLEASE GOD!!!


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

wholedamnshow said:


> I can see Orton getting drafted to Smackdown and Triple H replacing him in the main event.


Better swerve would be Cena going denying the winner of a title shot


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Anybody think that Ezekiel Jackson will get drafted? Or will he just go unmentioned because he is injured?


----------



## IAmCaliber (Jan 10, 2007)

Christian must come to SD now. As a side note, since Edge moved, I'm guessing Jericho is safe now.

Punk might still move though.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

These ad breaks are pissin me off. Is there gonna be a sup draft this year?


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

wholedamnshow said:


> I can see Orton getting drafted to Smackdown and Triple H replacing him in the main event.


I think if Orton got drafted to SD then Edge would replace him and get a shot at Cena


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Why was there no draft pick after the Tag Titles? It was still a Raw Vs. SD match.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So far Raw has clearly gotten the better end of the deal with Edge & Morrison going over. They got R-Truth, but who gives a shit, lol. Edge will be one of the top guys on Raw (hopefully with an E&C reunion, fuck yeah!), and Morrison will hopefully play a role on the midcard scene & do well. 

SD has Kelly, who is a interchangeable diva, and Big Show, who was wrestling on Smackdown quite a bit anyway, so his presence won't feel like a change.


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Damn Raw just got a lot of talent that i liked to watch

I wonder how this thing is going to swing in SD's favor


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I just realized that we're only half way done with this show.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

BambiKiller said:


> These ad breaks are pissin me off. Is there gonna be a sup draft this year?


Indeed.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

Ruiner said:


> You do know its not over yet right?


Well, I did say getting, not got. My tongue was half in cheek as it is early but SD generally does come off worst in the draft and so far it's true to form...


----------



## SweetChinMusic1988 (Jul 13, 2008)

the-gaffer said:


> Yeah I wouldn't mind seeing Christian moved to SD either, while they could do something with Edge, its not likely and Christian's best chance of a World Title comes on SD


This is true.

He's being criminally underused at the moment.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

god thats the whole irony of this whole "christian should get drated to smackdown", sure i want christian drafted to smackdown but at the same time, i think everyone definatly would like to see some edge/christian segments. now that edge is on raw, iam not so sure i want christian to leave raw, shit this sucks,


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

HERE COMES MY MAIN MAN!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

"YOU'RE THE WORST REFEREE IN THIS BUSINESS" :lmao

JE-REE-CHO!!!


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Here comes the freaking man


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Why does everyone want Christian to SD!? So he can job to Ziggler and Mcintyre?


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Jericho to Save Smackdown and bring someone huge over.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

JERICHO!!


That Codebreaker in the cage yesterday was top notch!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

So, what ever happened to Cody Rhodes??


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Jericho vs Christian awsome


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Yayyy! Jericho for the next draft pick!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

JERICHO VS CHRISTIAN!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Jericho!!!


----------



## TheFlamingHetero (May 19, 2009)

jericho wins, smackdown gets miz


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

MONDAY NIGHT JERICHOOO!!

I hope he gets a pick for SD after the previous gangbang.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Did he say Jericho vs. Christian?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Great Muta said:


> Anybody think that Ezekiel Jackson will get drafted? Or will he just go unmentioned because he is injured?


if he does get drafted that'll be stupid since he's only had one match on SD and injured but Kennedy was drafted while injured so he could get drafted anyway.

WWE have moved superstars before they had time to improve one another show.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

BambiKiller said:


> These ad breaks are pissin me off. Is there gonna be a sup draft this year?


Yes on Wednesday.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Christian VS. Jericho?


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Jericho has clearly lost weight and gotten in better shape since 2010 came along. Good shit.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

He's so mad right now


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Ph3n0m said:


> Well, I did say getting, not got. My tongue was half in cheek as it is early but SD generally does come off worst in the draft and so far it's true to form...



The last two years SD came off pretty good in the draft


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Jereeecho! 

He looks......sad.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

No brainer, Jericho wins and Christian is his prize.


----------



## Ruiner (Mar 17, 2009)

TehJerichoFan said:


> So, what ever happened to Cody Rhodes??


He done got kicked in the head.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

TripleG said:


> So far Raw has clearly gotten the better end of the deal with Edge & Morrison going over. They got R-Truth, but who gives a shit, lol. Edge will be one of the top guys on Raw (hopefully with an E&C reunion, fuck yeah!), and Morrison will hopefully play a role on the midcard scene & do well.
> 
> SD has Kelly, who is a interchangeable diva, and Big Show, who was wrestling on Smackdown quite a bit anyway, so his presence won't feel like a change.


I bet Christian gets drafted later lol!


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Please be Jericho vs. Christian.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

SD is due for a decent draft pick, I see either Kofi or Christian being drafted. I can also picture RKO on SD as well, but that will most likely mean a Sheamus/Cena feud which I'm not too excited about.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

wth? jericho looks like he is about to cry.


----------



## wholedamnshow (Dec 11, 2006)

the-gaffer said:


> I think if Orton got drafted to SD then Edge would replace him and get a shot at Cena


Could happen but I don't think a face Edge would work well against Cena uinless he turned. I said Triple H would replace Orton because Sheamus was bragging about ending his career and they still have unfinished business. Could see it ending in a no-contest with a triple threat match happening at Over The Limit. Just a theory.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

what a whiny little girl....


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Lol Jericho/Heath feud?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Christian vs Jericho will be a kick ass match


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Jericho is having a breakdown!


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

Chris Jericho vs Christian?? i think thats wat they jus said


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Jericho looks like he's about to cry...


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I hope Chris is alright.


----------



## Ruiner (Mar 17, 2009)

New School Fire said:


> Please be Jericho vs. Christian.


It is.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

This should be the MOTN.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Why mention that pathetic individual..oh no he's giving him face time???


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao calling out Slater.

"Red headed freak!"


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

the-gaffer said:


> The last two years SD came off pretty good in the draft


Well nearly everyone was expecting Raw to get the better picks this year.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Chris Jericho is the Canadian Badass, and this is his yard. He will make you famous.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Jericho has pretty much described how I feel about Slater, haha.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I would imagine this will lead to Jericho/Christian


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

You red haired freak. :lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

lol, love Jericho's logic


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

my god
i am so sick of nxt theme tune


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

damn it please don't let that f*cker talk


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I think WWE are pretty high on Slater.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Christian does need to go to SD! He'll never get anywhere on RAW unless he's already established. And SD! is the perfect place.

UGH! GROSS! Slater is nasty.


----------



## wholedamnshow (Dec 11, 2006)

"Red-headed freak"


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

wholedamnshow said:


> Could happen but I don't think a face Edge would work well against Cena uinless he turned. I said Triple H would replace Orton because Sheamus was bragging about ending his career and they still have unfinished business. Could see it ending in a no-contest with a triple threat match happening at Over The Limit. Just a theory.


I think Edge/Cena has always worked well and face/face would make it an interesting dynamic this time around.

If Triple H showed up tonight it would crap all over what happened last night IMO

I'm guessing Jericho is going to lose again tonight


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

heath slater is freaky lookin. and wow cole, biggest upset in wwe history?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Red headed freak!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Draft pick for NXT :lmao

Christian - Y2J should be fun


----------



## SweetChinMusic1988 (Jul 13, 2008)

The fuck is up with this guys voice...


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I for one absolutely LOVE the NXT theme.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Wrestlemania 20 rematch!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Wow, it sounded like some people in that crowd just lost their fucking minds for Christian.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Fuck Yes!


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

This guy's face makes me want to punt him in the head about 7 times.

Jericho & Christian together in the ring brings back some good memories of when they were tag champs.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

BambiKiller said:


> Draft pick for NXT :lmao
> 
> Christian - Y2J should be fun


lol!!!!


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

who is Christian talking to when he comes out lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Pretty sad if Christian can't be Jericho but his rookie can.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Woah good pop for christian


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Slater has the personality of a cardboard box.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

christian lukewarm pop, he would be better off on smackdown.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Slater sounds like a horse.

What a treat in Jericho/Christian.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Jericho/Christian!!!!!!!!!!!!

Epic

This could be the match that gets Christian drafted to SD


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Come on Jericho! If you win, SD! might get Christian!


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

wtf is up with this gimp's accent? lol


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Rockhead said:


> I think WWE are pretty high on Slater.


But why? lol


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

It's like the 500th match between Christian and Jericho.

And their matches are still awesome.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Great match up here


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

If Christian loses to this former champion, he is officially buried.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Entire IWC splooge their pants at the sight of Christian*


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

WTF another commercial break??


----------



## SweetChinMusic1988 (Jul 13, 2008)

Rockhead said:


> Slater sounds like a horse.


Absolutely, couldn't put my finger on it.

Nayyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Christian has a good chance to win this one, he's fresh while Jericho had his steel cage match last night.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

They seem to be pushing the fact that Jericho is off his game and having a bad week so I guess Jericho will continue his losing streak. 

Fuck commercials


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Heath Slater can join the charisma of a snail league with Test and Vance Archer


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ph3n0m said:


> wtf is up with this gimp's accent? lol


He's a proper dude lol it's the way they talk haha!


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

they seriously need to sort out this commerical break shite


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Rockhead said:


> I think WWE are pretty high on Slater.


Maybe HHH has a bit of Orlando Jordan in him and has a crush on redheads.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Christian needs to pull out a big win here. He needs to be on the same brand as Edge.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Ricebowl9999 said:


> If Christian loses to this former champion, he is officially buried.


:lmao


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Pretty sad if Christian can't be Jericho but his rookie can.


Christian beat Jericho on ECW in a singles match last year


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Why does heath slater sound like forrest gump?


----------



## wholedamnshow (Dec 11, 2006)

the-gaffer said:


> I think Edge/Cena has always worked well and face/face would make it an interesting dynamic this time around.
> 
> If Triple H showed up tonight it would crap all over what happened last night IMO
> 
> I'm guessing Jericho is going to lose again tonight


You could be right and I definitely wouldn't mind seeing something fresh between the pair but I feel Triple H returning makes sense for the storyline. It took 4 kicks to put him down, he's clearly being portrayed as a bad-ass. Either situation would be fine.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

The commercials are getting on my nerves big time, when they said 3 hour show, I didn't think the extra hour would be ad breaks.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

ANOTHER BREAK WTF


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, it looks like this is going to be a good match, no doubt about it.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I think Sheamus will go over Orton tonight, i'd actually like to see him get another PPV main event shot.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Oh shit... Abyss vs. Ric Flair is on soon, fuck this excellent episode of RAW... that match has the possibility for MOTY.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

BambiKiller said:


> The commercials are getting on my nerves big time, when they said 3 hour show, I didn't think the extra hour would be ad breaks.


If only they made this episode commercial free... that would have been awesome.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

WWE should focus on establishing guys like Ted/Kofi/Cody/Bourne/Drew etc instead of wasting their time trying to give an ident to NXT nobodies.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

wholedamnshow said:


> You could be right and I definitely wouldn't mind seeing something fresh between the pair but I feel Triple H returning makes sense for the storyline. It took 4 kicks to put him down, he's clearly being portrayed as a bad-ass. Either situation would be fine.


Not to sound like a groupie or anything, but I would submit that it is not the portrayal that is badass. He really is.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

:lmao Muta


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

Who the hell is gonna face Edge on Raw???


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> I think Sheamus will go over Orton tonight, i'd actually like to see him get another PPV main event shot.


I would also like to see Sheamus back in the main-event, but not against Cena... I would rather like to see a Swagger/Sheamus feud.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

FACEPLANT!


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

Three hour Raws usually fly in when I watch live, but I'm realising just how long it is tonight... I've looked at the clock and can't believe we are only just past half way!!


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Insane pop for Christian, good to hear


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'd love a huge Jericho/Christian main event feud!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I can't take this match serial... when you have that ginger gimp on the outside.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

torriesthebest said:


> Who the hell is gonna face Edge on Raw???


Maybe Hornswoggle will feel the spear spear spear spear spear spear.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Jericho always misses the Lionsault now.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

I could hear crickets chirping as Slater tried to get the crowd into it.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

bme said:


> Christian beat Jericho on ECW in a singles match last year


Great match that it was


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ph3n0m said:


> Three hour Raws usually fly in when I watch live, but I'm realising just how long it is tonight... I've looked at the clock and can't believe we are only just past half way!!


Same here.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

torriesthebest said:


> Who the hell is gonna face Edge on Raw???


Miz of course.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Slater
worst nxt rookie


----------



## wrestleshoot (Dec 17, 2009)

Please draft Lawler to SD


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

BambiKiller said:


> I can't take this match serial... *when you have that ginger gimp on the outside*.


:lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I have been a huge Christian fan ever since before the days of the five second pose, but his skinny legs still make me laugh.


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

MrKennedy666 said:


> Slater
> worst nxt rookie


agreeed


----------



## darkmanx8 (Jan 11, 2009)

MrKennedy666 said:


> Slater
> worst nxt rookie


David Otunga Says HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

I hope Jericho beats Christian here to get Christian drafted, if thats the case then I wouldn't be surprised to see Jericho return the favour for Christian on SD this Friday


----------



## IAmCaliber (Jan 10, 2007)

I don't get the Slater hate, he's easily my #2 on NXT.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Christian loves the sunbeds, doesn't he?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Fuck Heath Slater!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

This is a great match. Y2J vs. CLB XD I remember those days.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Nooooooooooo!!


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Tap-out Christian so you can get drafted to SD.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> Christian loves the sunbeds, doesn't he?


If he must do such, he needs to dye his hair brown.


----------



## chaps (Jul 3, 2009)

lets go jericho


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

darkmanx8 said:


> David Otunga Says HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


although i know slater is better wrestling wise and mic wise then otunga
i just cant stand slater lol
ive loved otunga ever since he ditched cena in that tag match
and i love cena


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Chris22 said:


> Christian loves the sunbeds, doesn't he?


So does Slater's hair.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Chris Caliber said:


> I don't get the Slater hate, he's easily my #2 on NXT.


Barrett>Gabriel>>>>the rest.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Slater sounds horrendous!


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Am I crazy or the ref kinda helped Christian grab the ropes?


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

This is an awesome match.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

holy shit that was awesome


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

HOLY SHIT!!!!


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Draft Chrisian plz


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

FUCK!!!!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

ohh shit CODEBREAKKKKERRRR


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Smackdown gets another draft pick.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Please move Christian to Smackdown!


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Very impressive match... it also got a decent amount of time.


----------



## legendkiller291 (Mar 31, 2005)

that.. was.. awesome.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Awesome Codebreaker!


----------



## wholedamnshow (Dec 11, 2006)

Insane counter, hopefully Christian is drafted to Smackdown.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

ok now please draft christian to sd!!!


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Lets see who Smackdown gets now....It has to be someone big.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

ANYONE BUT CHRISTIAN


----------



## chaps (Jul 3, 2009)

Great Muta said:


> Tap-out Christian so you can get drafted to SD.


hell yes


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

so what have i missed? anyone wanna give me a list of the draftees?

NHL playoffs took priority over Raw tonight


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Que the "Christian is buried" threads

My guess is Christian to SD for this draft


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Mop that bitch Jericho!!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

OMFG. My stream died and my internet just slowed down for no reason.

Watching it in spanish now. FUCK, this stream is down too!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Jericho owns Carrot Top.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Smackdown gets...................



Kofi


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Knew SD would get this pick! Great match though.
Glad he got Code-breakered!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn, these two deserve another feud.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

S.O.S!


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Hahahahaha first mark out moment all night

Love me some Kofi on SD!


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

KOFI Bochton lol


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

such
a
fucking
waste


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

BOOM BOOM SMACKDOWN!!!


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Knew Kofi would go to Smackdown


----------



## wholedamnshow (Dec 11, 2006)

Kofi Kingston is draftted to Smackdown.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

damn i wanted christian to sd!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Very glad that Kofi is going to Smackdown. 
And going straight for Jericho.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Kofi to SD
knew it'd happen


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Good for Kofi, I hope he does well on SD.


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

Kofi doesn't have to worry about many people seeing him botch now.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Kofi Kingston to Smackdown....meh


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Damn it!

well I guess the good part is Edge and Christian are on the same brand.

And please for fucks sake don't make Jericho feud with Kofi.


----------



## legendkiller291 (Mar 31, 2005)

that was perfect. Kingston/Jericho rivalry?


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm slightly excited to see what the future on SD holds for Kofi.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

at least smackdown can now edit out all the botches.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Two of the best Codebreakers in history inside 24 hours.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Boom. Boom. Boom.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

No more Kofi on Raw! SO happy.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Kingston with his heelish tactics...how is he a face again?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Kofi gets a 2nd life on Smackdown.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

At least he isn't gonna get wasted.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Kofi>jerichio


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Lol kinda knew it would be Kofi. Could probably feud with McIntyre for the title.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Ok so Kofi is OK, but still K2, Show and Kofi for Truth, JoMo and Edge,.


----------



## chaps (Jul 3, 2009)

ah crap. who the hell wants kofi on SD. id rather have christian


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Kofi to SD? Makes sense.


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

That's what I love about Wrestling. Nobody is supposed to know who it is but the guy is always 30 seconds away from the entrance. Same when anyone gets 'called out' always makes me chuckle :lmao


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

I marked.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

I hope Kofi will get the push he deserves.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

nice, not gonna miss Kofi one bit


----------



## wholedamnshow (Dec 11, 2006)

Morrison vs. Swagger next for a draft pick.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Morrison vs. Swagger again, hope it lives up to their great match on sd


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

No way Swagger loses to Morrison for the 2nd time especially with a pick on the line.


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

RAW has fucken owned tonite


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

6 for 6 now!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Swagger vs Morrison again? I really hope Swagger wins!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Very glad to see Kofi on SmackDown.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

kofi nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

My head will explode if Swagger can get a clean win over Orton but not Morrison.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

RAW's Morrison vs Swagger ? AWESOME. i enjoyed both pervious matches

Swagger to get his win back from last week


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Well Kofi was kinda reported to get moved so i'm not surprised, i'm expecting the other name to go to SD now.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

not really thrilled about that pick


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Dammit Kofi exits the mid card on raw and goes to smackdown to be irrelavent.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

perro said:


> Kofi>jerichio


Wrong, so wrong.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

I think they will just be teasing us but if Christian is to have a realistic chance on SD he need to move live on RAW and not in the supplimentry BS


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Great Muta said:


> My head will explode if Swagger can get a clean win over Orton but not Morrison.


This really.

Should be a good contest though.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Good for Kofi that is

Makes a lot of sense to. This next match should be good I hope - starting to heat up since the 5v5. 

No Trips or Batista though tonight


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

VRsick said:


> at least smackdown can now edit out all the botches.


GTFO!!!!


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

Swagger to win and have Taker drafted to RAW.

EDIT: Got that wrong. Taker to end on RAW and Orton to end on Smackdown by the end of the night.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

chnwh said:


> That's what I love about Wrestling. Nobody is supposed to know who it is but the guy is always 30 seconds away from the entrance. Same when anyone gets 'called out' always makes me chuckle :lmao


It's a show..we know it's fake.....pay attention to those little details and you only ruin it for yourself.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

MrWalsh said:


> Dammit Kofi exits the mid card on raw and goes to smackdown to be irrelavent.


the guy has a better chance of movin to the main event on SD


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> No way Swagger loses to Morrison for the 2nd time especially with a pick on the line.


Not unless they have huge plans for Morrison starting right now. He could beat Swagger again, get Swagger to Raw and be in line for a title shot. 

Or more likely Swagger will just win the match.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

So if JOMO wins does that mean SD gets a pick or RAW.
Same question for Swagger. haha. Confusing.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Raw really does improve exponentially in the absence of guest hosts not named Jesse Ventura.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

RatherDashing said:


> Kofi doesn't have to worry about many people seeing him botch now.


Just when you thought only Divas would get drafted because of botching lol!


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

So SD lose the token Black Guy with dreadlocks and gain one


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

I reckon both Sheamus and Orton will be drafted to SD so the no.1 contender's match ends up being for the WHC.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I have a plan that can get Heath Slater over.... draft him to TNA... Put some feathers in his hair, put him with OJ and they can be Head Cheese 2010.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, no guesst hosts, this has to be the best Raw in a long while. 
Super Street Fighter IV FTW.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

fpalm

Goddammit Kofi.


----------



## TheFlamingHetero (May 19, 2009)

Morrison deserves a World Title match against Swagger after his win last week. I hope Swagger loses, and that surfaces, but I don't see that happening


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

I think Swagger has to win this match after going down to Morrison on SD but they had Morrion cleanly beat Edge twice last year while he was champ


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Orton to Smackdown, dooooooooo it


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

thank god, kofi kingston, that piece of crap is getting sent to smackdown so i won't need to see him when raw comes to austin texas in a few weeks


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

nocturnalg said:


> It's a show..we know it's fake.....pay attention to those little details and you only ruin it for yourself.


They will not let me give you positive rep again, but I definitely tried to for this post.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Hmmm, I'd expect about 600,000 hours of video.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Human Nature said:


> So if JOMO wins does that mean SD gets a pick or RAW.
> Same question for Swagger. haha. Confusing.


JoMo's on RAW so if he won, RAW would get the pick.


----------



## IAmCaliber (Jan 10, 2007)

So it's Raw's Morrison vs SD's Swagger?

And how many picks are each show likely to get? 'Cause I'm thinking Christian and Orton to SD and Taker and Punk to Raw.


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> Raw really does improve exponentially in the absence of guest hosts not named Jesse Ventura.


dude you have nevvvverrrr lied if i ever see you i will hug you lol


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> Lol, no guesst hosts, this has to be the best Raw in a long while.


I certainly don't miss the guest hosts that's for sure!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

aww fuck raw lost kelly


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

I think Swagger has appeared on RAW more than he has SD since he was drafted to SD


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

ON YOUR KNEETH!!!


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

taker will never leave smackdown


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

STOP! SWAGGER TIME!!

Wonder who will SmackDown get after this one.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

the-gaffer said:


> I think Swagger has to win this match after going down to Morrison on SD but they had Morrion cleanly beat Edge twice last year while he was champ


Swagger will win and bring Randy to SD! then replace him with Edge to face Shame-ass for the No.1 contender match.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

RAW has been very very good so far, if this match is anything close to Jericho/Christian then this will be easily the best RAW in awhile. I hope Orton/Sheamus gets the same amount of time as Jericho/Christian.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Now listen... this ain;t no tambourine!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

awesome entrance


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

RatedRudy said:


> thank god, kofi kingston, that piece of crap is getting sent to smackdown so i won't need to see him when raw comes to austin texas in a few weeks


What's up with the Kofi hate? Why hate on Kofi?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

JoMo getting a match for Raw already?


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

nocturnalg said:


> It's a show..we know it's fake.....pay attention to those little details and you only ruin it for yourself.


I know but it just makes me laugh


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I will miss Striker getting to make up nicknames for Morrison.

People think Punk will go to Raw without the SES or his new disciple Rey? That would be strange.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Omega_VIK said:


> What's up with the Kofi hate? Why hate on Kofi?


Yeah I agree, Kofi hate was so 3 weeks ago.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Morrison badly needs an outfit makeover


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

They won't be able to add fake pops for Morrison anymore. We'll really notice that nobody cares about him.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Kurt Lesnar will beat JoMo


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

So the Shaman of Hippies gets a match already.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> Swagger will win and bring Randy to SD! then replace him with Edge to face Shame-ass for the No.1 contender match.


Yeah I've already said that myself tonight on here, I can see Edge possibly getting Ortons place


----------



## ROHfan5000 (Mar 23, 2010)

ABKiss said:


> They won't be able to add fake pops for Morrison anymore. We'll really notice that nobody cares about him.


Yeah, But what about Edge


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Love Swagger's lil' mat rolls!


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

I've always thought Swagger was a retard with the lisp of his...


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

How can TNA expect to compete with RAW when they have Abyss vs. Ric Flair as their main-event on the same night of the draft?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

ABKiss said:


> They won't be able to add fake pops for Morrison anymore. We'll really notice that nobody cares about him.


That's exactly what my mate would say if she were watching it with me right now.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Crowd is dead for this one.....


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

RatedRudy said:


> thank god, kofi kingston, that piece of crap is getting sent to smackdown so i won't need to see him when raw comes to austin texas in a few weeks


omg racist!!1


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

I swear Matt Striker says that every single week about Swagger.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

John Morrison is gonna main event on raw
I cant watch Eaw anymore if this happens.
If orton and sheamus go to smackdown whats the point.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> I will miss Striker getting to make up nicknames for Morrison.
> 
> People think Punk will go to Raw without the SES or his new disciple Rey? That would be strange.


Rey didn't join. 
CM Punk's hair was the only thing on the line.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

People think Swagger's a retard, they should see my mother.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Great Muta said:


> How can TNA expect to compete with RAW when they have Abyss vs. Ric Flair as their main-event on the same night of the draft?


Beats me.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Quick as daylight


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Love how Cole didn't mention that Morrison was a former ECW Champion too lol!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Human Nature said:


> Rey didn't join.
> CM Punk's hair was the only thing on the line.


But Punk was the one who put his hair on the line. Why would he offer it if he got nothing for it?


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

I think Evan Bourne will end up on SD after the supp draft. Santino SHOULD be on SD but he'll stay on RAW because of the Guest Hosts.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

J-Coke said:


> I've always thought Swagger was a retard with the lisp of his...


Yeah thats always the sign of someone being retarded fpalm


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

So much Morrison hate.

That corkscrew was niiice.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

And here begins ad break number 3000000000000000000


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow, Val Kilmer looks like shit...


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Chris22 said:


> Love how Cole didn't mention that Morrison was a former ECW Champion too lol!


after a former ECW champion gets drafted, they never mention it again


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

kiss the stick said:


> omg racist!!1


wtf? how in the blue hell is that racist?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> But Punk was the one who put his hair on the line. Why would he offer it if he got nothing for it?


Don't know. 
People last night were asking the same thing. 
It's pretty stupid.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Great Muta said:


> How can TNA expect to compete with RAW when they have Abyss vs. Ric Flair as their main-event on the same night of the draft?


They didn't expect it....they knew better. No matter what they put out it wasn't gonna draw, but damn its sad to see that they didn't even try.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

BambiKiller said:


> People think Swagger's a retard, they should see my mother.


That is not how mother jokes usually work, but it was hilarious. Would read again. A+++++++


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

morrison needs a wardrobe change


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

i honestly have no clue who is gonna get drafted after this match. I think Swagger will win though.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

kiss the stick said:


> omg racist!!1


wtf? how in the blue hell is that racist? i hope ur being sacrastic


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

man i want swagger to win


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

drafted to Jeopardy!  King and Striker are great together


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I want Striker over on RAW. His bickering with King is hilarious.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

tommo010 said:


> drafted to Jeopardy!  King and Striker are great together


Yeah they are. Like I said earlier, Striker actually manages to make King seem like he has not stopped caring for a while.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

i hope MVP or christian get drafted


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I think there could be some surprises in the supplemental draft.
I was just thinkin', if Kelly gets great pops then why is she moved to the taped show?!


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

as always in the draft SD dont always get the big stars. Taker better not go to raw


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

chnwh said:


> I think Evan Bourne will end up on SD after the supp draft. Santino SHOULD be on SD but he'll stay on RAW because of the Guest Hosts.


Yeah I can see Bourne and Carlito as two of the supps, I'm praying Christian isn't though, if he is a supp then I don't fancy his chances of much success


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

This match is pretty decent so far.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> But Punk was the one who put his hair on the line. Why would he offer it if he got nothing for it?


If you watched you would know.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Jordo said:


> morrison needs a wardrobe change


How much you gonna say that?


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

the-gaffer said:


> Yeah I can see Bourne and Carlito as two of the supps, I'm praying Christian isn't though, if he is a supp then I don't fancy his chances of much success


I think they'll keep him on RAW tbh


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

omaroo said:


> as always in the draft SD dont always get the big stars. Taker better not go to raw



Don't know, they've done alright the past two years


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

boring match


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

that was nice!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Good match going here!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Thwagger and Morrithon are having a rather nith match.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*that slingshot move always looks horrible.*


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Ok match so far. Swagger better win this one.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ring awareness ftw!


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

The matches have been very good tonight.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Well done ref fpalm


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Kingston is the only Smackdown face that matters(Besides Mysterio).


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Fuck...Swagger win the damn match already so Randy can get drafted over...


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Swagger has been doing some cardio lately. Matt Hardy get a hint....


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Chris22 said:


> If you watched you would know.




Anyway, maybe Morrison will get himself disqualified again by holding a submission on the ropes. It can be his new gimmick.


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

longest match in raw history lol


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Swagger/Morrison work well together for sure!


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

THHHHWAGGER


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

very good match


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Excellent match.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Smackdizown BROTHER!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I hate Swaggers finishing move. *


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Smackdizzown Brother!!!!!!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

No Striker, the cool kids did NOT understand you.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Now lets see if SD gets a good pick.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

nice match


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

That was a good match.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

SmackDiz-ownnn BROTHERRRR


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

MVP or sum1 like that


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> Swagger/Morrison work well together for sure!


swagger works well with anybody


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

More and more I'm beginning to hate the teacher. 

Another very good match between Morrison & Swagger. Not as good as SD though.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Holyy shit Striker is mindblowingly awesome.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Smackdown gets..............


Christian (thank god)


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Cody to SD?

Edit: Nevermind TOTAL MARKOUT! Now, all the marks can silence!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Yay. Maybe Christian can FINALLLLLLY do something


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

CHRISTIAN!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

YES!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

THANK YOU GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

FUCK YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

YES!!!


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

Hell yeah! Maybe he'll get a push now


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

YES!! Christian to SD, nice.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Christian to SD nice


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Christian to Smackdown, not exactly how I feel about that pick


----------



## chaps (Jul 3, 2009)

hell yea. christian to smackdown


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Alright, now about 4 pages on Christian...


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Nice Christian gets to main event on Smackdown.


Drools thinking about a Jericho/Christian feud


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

That was a good match, I like these two in ther ing together...pity we won't get to see it anymore.

Christian goes to Smackdown, good move for him.


----------



## wholedamnshow (Dec 11, 2006)

YES! Smackdown just got even more charismatic

Christian vs Y2J feud.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

FUCK YES


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I knew it...Christian, Kofi AND Orton!!!!!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

2nd mark out of the night.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice, maybe we'll see a Christian/Jericho feud.

Keep Christian, Punk, and Jericho on the same show please.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, wow Christian. Fued with Jericho, anyone?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!
Even though I would've liked him with Edge. 
But I know he'll do better on SD!
Great!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I don't think it really matters where Christian goes.*


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *that slingshot move always looks horrible.*





Swagger agrees.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

LOL IWC Mark Out

Smackdown jsut got a whole lot better.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Christian to finally get a world title push I guess


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Awesome! Christian will hopefully be in the title picture. Him and Swagger worked very well together in ECW.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Christian is coming to Monday night Smackdown, according to Striker.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You are never going to give us an E&C reunion are you??? ARE YOU???

Oh well, at least he'll have room to actually do something over on SD, so I guess its half & half.


----------



## IAmCaliber (Jan 10, 2007)

YAY!!!!


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

chnwh said:


> I think they'll keep him on RAW tbh


Shows what I know


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Natsuke said:


> No Striker, the cool kids did NOT understand you.


he loves black slang

oh snap christian on SD.....with no reaction


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Swagger has been doing some cardio lately. Matt Hardy get a hint....


Yep! It shows! 
Christian to SmackDown, his marks can chill out now!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes Christian to SD, sucks for everyone that wanted a reunion. All that's left is Orton to SD.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Swagger vs. Christian plz


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Christian/CM Punk fued PLEASE!

or have him go after the title, thats cool too


----------



## Grouchy (Jul 21, 2006)

DAMN, I'm a Christian fan but I dont like Smackdown lol... atleast it looks like he may get the title eventually.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

YES!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Christian to SD, knew it's happen
He's definitely closer to gettin in the main event now


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

YES!!! even tho he wont be with edge at least Christian will will most likely be used better on Smackdown.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

I Just Marked the F*** Out!!!

CHRISTIAN ON SD!!!


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Holy shit smackdown look great now. Show, kofi and now Christian.


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

cody to cost orton the match tonight


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *I hate Swaggers finishing move. *


Yes, the Gut-Wrench Powerbomb does not look like a down for the count type of move.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Striker calling Christian matches is gold. If for that alone I would be excited. Love, love, love this move.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Smackdown is winning draft wise imo. Keep the spot light hogs over on Raw. Smackdown will be great just like after last years draft.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

*DON'T STOP BELIEVIN', HOLD ON TO THAT FEEEELIN' YEEEAH!!*

Fucking yes Smackdown just got some charisma


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Hell Yeah! 

Now, don't get me wrong I want to see Christian/Edge...but them being on the same brand right now would be pretty pointless. Both are faces and let's face it...they won't be tagging, as cool as it would be. I say build Christian up as a Main Eventer, that will give time for Edge (or Christian) to turn heel and have a feud next year.

That made me mark out.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

trm301433 said:


> longest match in raw history lol


HBK vs Cena in London on April 23rd 2007 says Hi.


----------



## BigPawr (Jan 31, 2007)

Yay, more tease of Christian getting a push that will never happen...


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Its about time to, Now I've got some serious hopes for Christian

For me this has been draft of the night

(not to self, stop sounding like a little Christian bitch)


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

This draft has been more of a mid-card shuffle than anything.


----------



## ROHfan5000 (Mar 23, 2010)

Well we can all forget about an Edge/Christian reunion lmfao


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

everyone saw that comming


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

smackdown just got an injection of the 3 C'S, charisma,! cananda!, and christian bitch!!!!!!, and he's going for swagger's world title


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

When Smackdown moves to Scyfy (sp?) will it still be 2 hours etc? 

Also seems alright so far for Smackdown - wreckon we'll have 2 more. Including one match with 2 up for grabs


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> HBK vs Cena in London on April 23rd 2007 says Hi.





You need to update your sig, Hart Dynasty won.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

MrWalsh said:


> Christian to finally get a world title push I guess


and kofi hopefully, Jericho said himself there needs to be new champs


----------



## chaps (Jul 3, 2009)

glad to see christian coming to SD


----------



## IAmCaliber (Jan 10, 2007)

The show can end now. I get to see both Christian and Jericho live in a few weeks, my life is complete.

Jericho has better not be drafted.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> This draft has been more of a mid-card shuffle than anything.


Well there is only so many main eventers you can move around without just having the entire main event scene change brands.


----------



## .Y2J (Oct 11, 2009)

I think i just woke up my family when i saw christians name, i shouted a very loud 'yeah!'


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> This draft has been more of a mid-card shuffle than anything.


Just what i thought...


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Edge/Christian have'nt had an interaction since Backlash last year (that being their only one) so why think they'd reunite while on the same show ?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Chris Caliber said:


> The show can end now. I get to see both Christian and Jericho live in a few weeks, my life is complete.
> 
> Jericho has better not be drafted.





Doesn't matter, Jericho always ends up on RAW shows anyways.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

chnwh said:


> Shows what I know


:lmao its all about opinions, you where just being realistic while I was being optimistic, no biggie


----------



## wrestleshoot (Dec 17, 2009)

Sd roster kicking ass. Now just need to move Orton and Lawler.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

smackdown now has a top face that isn't named rey mysterio


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Vegeta4000 said:


> When Smackdown moves to Scyfy (sp?) will it still be 2 hours etc?
> 
> Also seems alright so far for Smackdown - wreckon we'll have 2 more. Including one match with 2 up for grabs


plus the supplemental draft.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

HELL YEAH, plz dont move y2j or punk


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

I hope Swagger stays champion until I get bored of marking for the Doctor Bomb. As an aside, I don't think I'll ever get bored of marking for the Doctor Bomb.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Alright!
I like Wayne Brady, I can't lie.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm starting to get scared...the show is almost over and Orton still hasn't been drafted, neither has Punk and SES, and NEITHER has Sheamus.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Is Wayne Brady gonna have to Host a bitch?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

New School Fire said:


> Well there is only so many main eventers you can move around without just having the entire main event scene change brands.


True True. I just want something earth-shattering to happen though like Undertaker to RAW or John Cena to Smackdown. Neither of those moves have any chance of happening though.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Wayne Brady making matches >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> John Cena making matches


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Wayne Brady?

I still can't believe there was finally a guest host break this week! Probably why the show has been stellar.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Actor, singer, comedian and i've never heard of Wayne Brady lol!


----------



## IAmCaliber (Jan 10, 2007)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Doesn't matter, Jericho always ends up on RAW shows anyways.


He can show up on Raw shows all he wants as long as he still does SmackDown live events.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

white people like Wayne brady because he makes Brian Gumble look like Malcom X.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

smackdown is getting the short end of the stick. Other than Christian they got kofi who is just meh, big show who doesnt seem to be anything more than tag team at this point, and a diva.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

WTF is a Wayne Brady?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Hmm, Wanye Brandy should do a decent job hosting if they don't have him involved in some sort of match or segment.


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

rcc said:


> I reckon both Sheamus and Orton will be drafted to SD so the no.1 contender's match ends up being for the WHC.


A nice thought...but the only way i see that is if Taker or Jericho gets drafted


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

woah Ted sighting


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

"Face it Carlito, your Way really isn't working right now."

Awesome reference. Hilarious.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Wow Jeff Hardy is back on Raw. No wait it´s Carlito.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

wayne brady, who is that?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

I keep hoping carlito is gonna get a little push


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao he's looking for his own Virgil.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

ROFL. O no. Virgil reference


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Virgil :lmao


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

R-Truth = Virgil 2.0.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

R-Truth can be the new Virgil.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Ted DiBiase Jr. needs Virgil.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Shit, Virgil ain't doing shit. Get HIM!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

you want a virgil!


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

LMAO!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Virgil reference. I can die happy today.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Whatever happened to Virgil? LOL


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Ted should get Chris Masters to be his 'Virgil'


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Rtruth to be Ted's slave :lmao


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

YES to the whole Virgil II idea.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

LMAO "you want your self a virgil!"


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

You want yourself a Virgil.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

:lmao

That was awesome.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao 


that's hilarious. 



Truth don't play dat!*


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

You want a Virgil lol! Ted asked Carlito and then R-Tuth? Racist much lol!


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Lol!!! Best thing I've ever seen from R-Truth


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He just got bitchslapped.


I guess R-Truth doesn't want to be the new Virgil.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

truth - dibiase for the Million Dollar Title anyone?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Virgil and R-Truth hold several similarities.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LOL ahahhahahahaha


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

pimp hand!


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

ok that was pretty damn funny. one of the funnier non miz promos i have seen in a while


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

I would definitely watch RAW every week if we had Virgil back.


----------



## wholedamnshow (Dec 11, 2006)

Ted's facial expressions there were priceless. Excuse the pun


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

the-gaffer said:


> Ted should get Chris Masters to be his 'Virgil'


Or NXT's CocoCena...


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Awesome segment.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

LOL at that backstage segment.


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

R-Truth just OWNED DiBiase!!!!!!!!! lmfao!!

fuq this Cena cheap pop video


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Virgil, Mountie, David Arquette... there are some pretty good references going on tonight.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That was fucking awesome! lol


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Probably the first time I've enjoyed anything R-Truth has done :lmao


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Christian off Raw? Thank fuck for that.

BUT I dunno why everybody is thinking this changes anything. Last time Christian got drafted to SD he got completely buried and left the company.

They will tease us, but he will never be given 'the' push.


----------



## shuriwhisper (Oct 6, 2008)

That was gold lol


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

That was pretty funny. R-Truth has his good moments, I'll admit it.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Random Cena tribute. Yeah...

When he's dead folks... or retired. not now.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Two Raws in a row with a memorable R-Truth moment.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Got to admit that I loved that R-Truth segment.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Derek said:


> He just got bitchslapped.
> 
> 
> I guess R-Truth doesn't want to be the new Virgil.


*That pimp-hand still works. *


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Virgil and R-Truth hold several similarities.


ouch.....


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

lolatnickelback


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

man i have a feeling that smackdown is goign to get a big draft pick , i hope its not orton because not only will that make christian's chances of goign to main event scene less likely but then i won't get to see orton on raw in a few weeks


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

i hope john is nice enough to give a reach around, after getting his d*$% this much.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow, they act like Cena is the only one that goes there. 
What the heck?


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

i'm not a john cena (character) fan.. but the man is a great dude


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Awwwww. The troops, WWE are so nice....


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *:lmao
> 
> 
> that's hilarious.
> ...


R-Truth flips the Raw :lmao


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow r-truth need to calm down there buddy lol


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thomas Jefferson said:


> FUCK THE ARMY, AM I RIGHT OR AM I RIGHT?


Uh no not cool dude do u understand what you just said?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Very nice touch here from WWE.... and I'm actually a Nickelback fan myself.


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

Must admit - I wish we did in the UK had someone or something that did things for the troops like the WWE do. There were a few sports teams that did on St Georges Weekend just gone but not many.


----------



## .Y2J (Oct 11, 2009)

this shit was funny lol


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Ted Dibiase did an alright job with that promo, he has some mic skills.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Cena = Rikishi's Stinkface.

Both stink and they both corny as hell.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Thomas Jefferson said:


> Cena is a bitch getting choked up thanking these rapist and murdered for their 'service', am I right or am I right?





*Facepalm*


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Is Cena the only one that goes over or something? That wasn't an army promo, that was a Cena promo...


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

It's great what the WWE does for the military and I'm glad Cena loves our armed forces. But why does WWE have to act like he's the only guy that went over there?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Another Cena military crap for a war that follows orders of murderers fucks and corrupted politicians.


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

does anyone remember essa rios


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

all the draft picks done for tonight? guess we have to wait till wednesday for the rest


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

trm301433 said:


> does anyone remember essa rios


yes i do.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

kiss the stick said:


> all the draft picks done for tonight? guess we have to wait till wednesday for the rest


I sure as hell hope not.


----------



## .Y2J (Oct 11, 2009)

John Cena, Nickelback and the troops. meh moment


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Thomas Jefferson said:


> Cena is a bitch getting choked up thanking these rapist and murdered for their 'service', am I right or am I right?





You could just fuck off and die. That would work. Don't know how anyone can be against our military.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

kiss the stick said:


> all the draft picks done for tonight? guess we have to wait till wednesday for the rest




There will probably be 1-2 more major ones.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

trm301433 said:


> does anyone remember essa rios


Yeah, he was cool.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Thomas Jefferson said:


> FUCK THE ARMY, AM I RIGHT OR AM I RIGHT?


You're are not right. I have 2 cousins that are Marines, you obivously never met or know anybody thats in the service.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

trm301433 said:


> does anyone remember essa rios


Random post of the year right here lol...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

trm301433 said:


> does anyone remember essa rios


Sure do!


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

Thomas Jefferson said:


> Cena is a bitch getting choked up thanking these rapist and murdered for their 'service', am I right or am I right?


fpalm


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *That pimp-hand still works. *


The Pope?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> Wow, they act like Cena is the only one that goes there.
> What the heck?


That's WWE for ya.....


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

kiss the stick said:


> all the draft picks done for tonight? guess we have to wait till wednesday for the rest


since Sheamus/Orton has'nt happen yet i can see them havin 1 more match for a draft pick.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

fucking commercials. PISSING ME OFF


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

$213 for 2 tickets means Over the Limit better be the shit.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

J-Coke said:


> Whatever happened to Virgil? LOL


Last I heard he was pestering young woman for sex at some wrestling convention


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

LOL @ people thinking that anybody could possibly not be a fan of the troops.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

The real question is does anyone remember bastion booger?


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Thomas Jefferson said:


> FUCK THE ARMY, AM I RIGHT OR AM I RIGHT?


Uh...Sorry dont roll that way , and you obviously are not a true american.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

DOLPH!!!!!


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

.Y2J said:


> anything, Nickelback and anything else. meh moment


Fixed it for ya fella.

OK there's like half an hour left on the show and no big names besides Edge has switched brands? Weird.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Lol I forgot Ziggler existed.


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

I don't want to bring TNA talk into this thread, but Stone Cold just tweeted this...



> steveaustinBSR
> 
> Flair with the brassnucks to the balls...truly the dirtiest player in the game...still. *Hogan to the ring...time to change the channel.*


Hahahahah. Glad to see Steve shares my love for Hogan.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Billyyyyyyyyyyyy Guuuuuuuuuuunn!


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

I don't think the draft is over yet


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

So I guess Orton isn't heading to Smackdown? What's Raw going to do about the main event scene? Way too many faces, and it's far to early to turn Orton/Edge. Plus, Cena's never going to turn.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Someone's gettin' choked out tonight!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Dolph to lose to whomever, evening it out at 4 picks a piece.

I guess no Orton to Smackdown.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

im guessing either undertaker or orton


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

One more pick.....I feel it's going to be HUGE!!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Dolph sighting!!!


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

Dolph is about to job and i dont even know who his opponent is yet


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

oh nice tomorrow at noon, not wednesday


----------



## ZackDanielson (Oct 9, 2009)

Great Muta said:


> $213 for 2 tickets means Over the Limit better be the shit.


It probably won't be. So yeah...sorry for wasting your money with WWE


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

fuck yeah, last draft pick, orton will stay on raw, and christian' will take edge's place as one of the major faces on smackdown, its all coming together fuck yeah, lets rejoice christian coalition, its christian's tyme now,


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

Jesus christ


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh god no....FUUUUUU!!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Final draft pick? Hopefully it goes to Smackdown cause Smackdown got raped big time.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Swaggle? For real?

Jeebus Christ.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

NXT 2.0 

AJ Lee and her mentor Hornswoggle fpalm.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

RIP dolph ziggler

why wwe, WHY GOD DAMMIT


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Dolph Ziggler jobbing to Hornswoggle = RATINGS.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Corny... but I did like the Saved By The Bell reference


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Chris Masters to the rescue?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Poor Dolph is about to job to a midget.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

nvm, for fuck sack wwe , really?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

HE'S STILL WEARING DX MERCH!!!
WHY?????

this is low for Dolph.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Oh for fuck sake.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

They have been doing a pretty good job with Ziggler, he better not lose to Hornswoggle.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Great Muta said:


> $213 for 2 tickets means Over the Limit better be the shit.




I really dont see how itll be anything good. I mean...is it a gimmick PPV? I dont think it is? And theres no real feuds or stories going on now other than triple h and sheamus, and punk and mysterio.


----------



## wrestleshoot (Dec 17, 2009)

Im so glad I dont need to watch Raw anymore after this episode other than special multi brand ones.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

edit for Striker fpalm are you fucking kidding me


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

LOL Hornswoggle still rockin the DX gear, dude needS to get over it.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

bme said:


> since Sheamus/Orton has'nt happen yet i can see them havin 1 more match for a draft pick.


They are both RAW?
Hopefully Hornswoggle gets choked out! He has to! C'mon Dolph! Kill it!


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

I feel sorry for Dolph, seriously... Hornswoggle?

Pick for SD it looks like, at least I fucking hope so.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

SON OF A FUCKING BITCH!!!!! THEY'RE GONNA GIVE DOLPH THE CHAVO TREATMENT?!?!?!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Either a squash or Dolph gets humiliated by the midget.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

oh god


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

God dammit................


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Damn you WWE Ziggler is the future. Fuck this company.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Have to see that boring sleeper hold, great. *Yawn*


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Someone tell Hornswaggle DX splitted like 3 months ago!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, Ziggles is going to be the new Chavo.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh. My. Fucking. God.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

oh my god


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Goddamn Hornswoggle. Watch, Ziggler get jobbed out here. 


EDIT: What the fuck was that?


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Hornswaggle = WWE's Abyss....


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Dear lord.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

how the fuck is that not a dq


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

torriesthebest said:


> Dolph is about to job and i dont even know who his opponent is yet


you have to be fucking kidding me...Dolph is about to job to this little bitch...

FOR WHO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Ziggler = Fail


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

THAT IS ABSOLUTE BULLSHIT.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Can you say gay booking?

Hornswoggle needs to go to where the Boogeyman lives....A bottomless PIT!


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

What a fucking joke.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I'd mark if Dolph owned that midget.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

That was fucking horrendous, kick his ass Ziggler! Choke the little shit out!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Bullshit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Kill It!!!!!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

SMH @ Hornswoggle still wearing D-X gear.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

REALLY??
REALLY??
REALLY??

That's boderline retarded!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Thank You Dolph! Beat that little leprechaun!


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Count-out for Dolph, fpalm.

This match better be justified by having Dolph drafted to RAW.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Hornswoggle is dead.


----------



## wwe321 (Sep 22, 2005)

Hornswoggle in the sleeper was hilarious. I enjoyed every second second of it.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Fuck you WWE....you were putting on a hell of a show and you just ruined it in a matter seconds...


----------



## TheFlamingHetero (May 19, 2009)

dolph taking hornswoggle out almost makes up for the lose


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Well at least Hornswoggle died at the end


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

No fucking way, how much more absolute bullshit do they need to with this little bastard, fuck anything Ziggler has been doing for the last 2 months, just have him lose a match to Swoggle fpalm


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

drool-swoggle


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

hornsswoggle loses to no one lol


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I just marked for the Woggle Murder :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ziggler killed the midget, YES!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

LOL Horny got owned!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

O come on you all know you saw it coming when the ref was counting and they were outside! We knew it


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And BTW, why was the midget able to throw crap at Dolph? Garbage all around.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Ziggler owns.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

WAIT. A. FUCKING. SECOND.

Horswoggle is attacking Ziggler with a foreign object and ZIGGLER GETS DQ'd?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

i think he is dead lol


----------



## chaps (Jul 3, 2009)

chaps said:


> ah crap. who the hell wants kofi on SD. id rather have christian





Rockhead said:


> Well at least Hornswoggle died at the end


lmao.....


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Human Nature said:


> HE'S STILL WEARING DX MERCH!!!
> WHY?????
> 
> this is low for Dolph.


pretty much:no:

btw, cant wait for boondocks too


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Wow, Horny is dead LOL!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Raw gets...................



JERICHO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

I thought King was about to be choked out too.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

NICE!!!!!


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

so rey refuses to lose to ziggler and now look where we're at :flip


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Dammit.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Rmx820 said:


> how the fuck is that not a dq


The same rules don't apply to a midget.

Typical WWE match for ya.

Atleast Ziggler choked him out.


----------



## legendkiller291 (Mar 31, 2005)

Jericho to Raw.


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

yessssssssssssssssssssssssss chris jericoh back to raw


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK 

I'm out for the night guys


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

WTF?!?! Is he Jerry's Cabin Boy or what?!?!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

what the fuck is happening with smackdown now?


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

Wasn't expecting that...


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

WTF. SD lost Y2J and Edge?! =/


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

crap Smackdown just got fucked.


----------



## wholedamnshow (Dec 11, 2006)

Jericho!!!


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow, was not expecting Jericho to get drafted to RAW.... niiiiiice.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

YES RAW IS JERICHO AGAIN!


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

What? Jericho to RAW too?

Edge and Jericho on RAW? Smackdown has who to Main Event now?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Jericho to RAW

SD offically just got OWNED


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

are you kidding me? what the fuck did they just do to smackdown?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*So much for the Christian/Jericho feud. *


----------



## Ruiner (Mar 17, 2009)

Ok now smackdown has been raped.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Y2J to RAW!!!!! YES!!!!!!!!


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

jesus smackdown got raped..

smackdown the new fing ecw


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Are you fucking kidding me RAW can fuck off!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Okay...was not expecting Raw to get both Jericho and Edge.


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

torriesthebest said:


> you have to be fucking kidding me...Dolph is about to job to this little bitch...
> 
> FOR WHO!!!!!!!!!!


BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn it, I wanted a Jercho/Christian fued.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

YES!
But that's a HUGE lost for SD!

And this is the last one?
I guess Taker isn't going.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I thought they were gonna keep Edge and Jericho separate.

Good thing is, this gives room for the third match.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

As I said SD has been raped.


----------



## wrestleshoot (Dec 17, 2009)

This Raw sucks. The last pick at 10:30, and off a Hornswoggle match. bleh


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

OUR SAVIOR!!! RAW IS SAVED!!


----------



## HaRdCoReChAmP123 (Feb 28, 2008)

jericho wooooooooooo raw will finally hopefully become the more entertaining show again now


----------



## jml90 (Jun 26, 2007)

Jericho? Not pleased.


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

Are you serious?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

What the fuck we lost Jericho too?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And all the Jericho fans are pissed. Guess no Y2J/Christian feud.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

OMG SMACKDOWN got butt raped! in the draft, they lost edge and JERICHO!, damn!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Raw is Jericho?


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Who the fuck is left on Smackdown? Oh my....


----------



## .Y2J (Oct 11, 2009)

Jericho to raw, wasnt expecting that


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

FUCK SAKE. Jericho to Raw. 

He was the main one I wanted to see when Smackdown comes to Belfast in October.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

lic05 said:


> WAIT. A. FUCKING. SECOND.
> 
> Horswoggle is attacking Ziggler with a foreign object and ZIGGLER GETS DQ'd?





Ziggler got counted out by a 10 count, not dq'd.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Jericho back to Raw! Roll on supplemental!


----------



## chaps (Jul 3, 2009)

what the hell


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

..........

Smackdown got bent over, spread and brutally raped by Raw...


----------



## BigPawr (Jan 31, 2007)

There goes everyones Christian nd Jericho fued theories LOL


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Smackdown got completely owned in this draft. Jericho on RAW! RAWs looking awesome, the star power on the shows off the charts.


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

Thought they might have had Y2J feuding with Christian but looks like he'll still be feuding with Edge.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Son of a bitch...there goes Jericho/Christian fued...is it just me or does anybody else realize how star-studded Raw is right now?? I guess the low ratings got Vince's attention...


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

I knew he would be drafted back to RAW, but I was surprised about CM Punk not moving.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Holy Shit, Jericho! I thought it would be Punk


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Sheamus/Orton looks like it is going to get a decent amount of time, I'm expecting a really good match next... anybody else?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

raw is jericho


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well Smackdown is fucked, lol. 

You know what, Punk & Christian pretty much have to be in the main event on SD now. Who else is there now that Edge & Jericho are gone, and Taker is part time?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

God Damn, Smackdown got pillaged during this Draft!!!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

You know its the same company right? Honestly how many people watch smackdown and not RAW? Youre not losing jericho, we just get him on mondays.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Christian vs Kofi vs Swagger should main event on SD!


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

Jerry Lawler massaging a leprechaun is something inspired by heavy doses of illegal narcotics.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Well at least RAW looks awesome

It's only 35 atm - maybe some huge twist?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ricebowl9999 said:


> Hornswoggle is dead.


Hopefully forever....


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

awwww jerico noooooooooooo


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

rey or punk gonna hold the smackdown title pretty soon, has to be


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

So I guess Christian marks will get their wish. He'll main event Smackdown.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Shit....

No Orton for Smackdown I guess.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I ALMOST feel bad for TNA, RAW is star-studded now.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

The Smackdown main event scene looks like this right now....

Jack Swagger, Christian, CM Punk, Rey Mysterio, Undertaker, Big Show, and maybe McIntyre in the future.

Smackdown needs Orton now more than ever!


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

I was so happy to see Jericho get drafted to Raw. He belongs on Raw as long as they utilize his abilities.


----------



## wrestleshoot (Dec 17, 2009)

Jerichos act is stale, Rtruth sucks, Morrison is completely overrated, Edge is way better as a heel.

And Raws writing team is awful.


----------



## TheHumanHighlight (Mar 12, 2010)

RAW IS JERICHO !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Can someone summarize RAW after the Morrison/Swagger match?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Glad I get guaranteed Jericho every week, because I NEVER watch Smackdown. I always forget haha.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

This happens all the time. They always wanna overpower Raw with the best superstars. I expect SD to pick up Orton tonight though. If not, then its been disappointing for them. And a sham, because I prefer Smackdown to Raw.


----------



## chaps (Jul 3, 2009)

smackdown got taken


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm fully expecting the entire SES to move to Raw in the Supplemental Draft, and SD will get Hornswoggle, Masters, Eve and Santino in return.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Serpent01 said:


> crap Smackdown just got fucked.


Nahh... Maybe Horswaggle will go to SD... _Unless I missed it already..._


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

It gives plenty of time for others to get pushes now theyre on SD.

Shame Katie Lea wasn't still around would have loved her on SD.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Christian's chances of being a main-eventer are even greater now.


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

TripleG said:


> Well Smackdown is fucked, lol.
> 
> You know what, Punk & Christian pretty much have to be in the main event on SD now. Who else is there now that Edge & Jericho are gone, and Taker is part time?


There'll be a push for Kofi I think


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

God wrestling is gonna be so freshened up thanks to this draft. I'm loving it.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> God Damn, Smackdown got pillaged during this Draft!!!


They basically just got Christian.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Leechmaster said:


> Who the fuck is left on Smackdown? Oh my....


Taker, CM Punk, Rey, Christian, Swagger, Kofi, Drew, Hart Dynasty.......Matt Hardy


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Can't say I mind all the awesome picks Raw is getting! Jericho on Raw is going to keep me watching for a long time to come. I just hope Orton stays and Rhodes doesn't go in the supplemental or I'll have to watch SD aswell.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*SD*
Show
Kelly Kelly
Kingston
Christian

*RAW*
Edge
Jericho
Morrison
Truth




Human Nature said:


> YES!
> But that's a HUGE lost for SD!
> 
> And this is the last one?
> I guess Taker isn't going.


Yeah, that's the last one for tonight. i'd be very shocked if they give us a HUGE supplemental draft pick.


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

well the dirtsheets are saying Batista is leaving after the next PPV so maybe he's gonna stay on Smackdown til then

at any rate...BULLSHIT!!!!!!

Christian, Kofi, Kelly Kelly & Big Show...this is fucking embarrassing


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

TripleG said:


> Well Smackdown is fucked, lol.
> 
> You know what, Punk & Christian pretty much have to be in the main event on SD now. Who else is there now that Edge & Jericho are gone, and Taker is part time?


absoltuel right, THERES is no way christian' wont' main event in smackdown now, edge and jericho are gone! christian is next in line, thank god, its about time, he's taking edge's spot as the top face now, so despite smackdown being butt raped, at least it means christian gets his rightful push to the main event, guys lets not complain, lets rejoice christian coalition! his tyme has arrived


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Well Smackdown is fucked, lol.
> 
> You know what, Punk & Christian pretty much have to be in the main event on SD now. Who else is there now that Edge & Jericho are gone, and Taker is part time?


Smackdown is just gonna get new main events to fill the void, which can be a very goo thing. Like you said there is Punk and Christian, as well as swagger and maybe kofi(if they want him there).


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*You all are over-reacting. Smackdown get's Kelly Kelly!*


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking at Smackdown's main event heels, I get the feeling Punk, Swagger and Ziggler are all going to enjoy the next year or so.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

There is no way that Christian won't be in the main event scene now.
And this can't be the last draft pick.

Orton to SD!


----------



## v1per (Apr 26, 2010)

Y2J to Raw fuck yes RAW IS JERICHOO


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

When you have a midcard guy like Swagger with the belt then others can look main event going against him, I can't wait for the inevitable CM Punk/Christian feud on RAW


----------



## jamie28 (Jul 2, 2007)

I have a feeling the last match will be a loser leaves Raw match. Orton loses and goes on to replace the big names lost on Smackdown whilst helping build the future, whilst Sheamus goes on to face Cena. Then again though, where's Batista???


----------



## ROHfan5000 (Mar 23, 2010)

Smackdown got fucking raped in the draft... WWE does it every fucking year... its bullshit


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Smackdown has absolutely no one now. They lost John Morrison, R-Truth, Edge, and Chris Jericho and in return gained Kelly Kelly, Big Show, Kofi Kingston, and Christian. What a load of crap RAW can seriously fuck off.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

So I'm guessing things now look like this:

RAW ME Scene - Cena, HHH, Sheamus, Orton, Edge, Jericho
SD ME Scene - Taker, Swagger, Punk, Rey, Christian, Show, Kofi?

Either way it looks a good chance for Christian to get into the main event scene now.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *You all are over-reacting. Smackdown get's Kelly Kelly!*




Christian will probably job to her on her way to the Smackdown main event.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

My hopes is that at least Smackdown gets decent mid-carders in the Supplemental Draft


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

I'll lol if Santino takes over as smackdowns top face while christian stays in the midcard


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

You people are complaining? SmackDown! is about to get AWESOME!


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

SD got a Raw deal... pun intended.

SD better get John Cena to make up for this crap.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

So let me get this straight; Raw now has HHH, Cena, Edge, Orton, Jericho, AND Sheamus. Fucking Hell...


----------



## EdgeSpear23 (Nov 26, 2006)

NJ88 said:


> Smackdown got completely owned in this draft. Jericho on RAW! RAWs looking awesome, the star power on the shows off the charts.


When your compeating against a rival company on Monday Nights the roster has to be stacked. Smackdown doesn't have anything against it so they can afford to create stars and still get ratings. They may never admit it but Raw loaded up to take on TNA.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

My god, it's a pity for the mid-carders on RAW now...there's almost no chance of them going up to main event level. You got Jericho, Edge, Trips, Sheamus, Cena, Orton, Batista (kind of) it's loaded. Smackdown now only has Punk/Swagger/Rey...


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

SD's heel side they got Punk, Swagger, McIntyre, and The Big Show with faces Mysterio, Christian, Kofi, and Undertaker.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

RatedRudy said:


> absoltuel right, THERES is no way christian' wont' main event in smackdown now, edge and jericho are gone! christian is next in line, thank god, its about time, he's taking edge's spot as the top face now, so despite smackdown being butt raped, at least it means christian gets his rightful push to the main event


Swagger
Taker
Mysterio
Punk
Christian
Kingston

i think SD needs 1 or 2 big names


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> It gives plenty of time for others to get pushes now theyre on SD.
> 
> Shame Katie Lea wasn't still around would have loved her on SD.


Yeah, i was hoping Katie would go to SmackDown too but look what happened 
I'm lookin' forward to SmackDown's main event scene, some new main eventers will be made me thinks!


----------



## Ruiner (Mar 17, 2009)

Impromptu battle royal, maybe?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I see plenty of jobbing in Kane's future :lmao


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Ok
This draft fucking sucked. This show has been horrible. Smackdown didn't get shit and Raw didn't get Taker. Thumbs down.:gun:


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

DaGhost said:


> SD got a Raw deal... pun intended.
> 
> SD better get John Cena to make up for this crap.





LOL at John Cena being on a recorded television show on a television channel many people don't even have.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Jericho is gonna get buried on RAW. Worst move of the night by far. I'm sure he's not too happy about the move either.


----------



## acdc22287 (Apr 26, 2009)

At least Christian can be a World Champion now


----------



## derekmike2 (Aug 29, 2009)

Lol what'd you expect.....Triple H is taking time off and Batista's not coming back for awhile (maybe never) so they needed to compensate the loss of star power of raw by taking smackdowns two stars.....even though I admit Smackdown got brutally f*****


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

can RAW give R-Truth back to SD and take Kelly back?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Christian will probably job to her on her way to the Smackdown main event.


_*:lmao 

no doubt*_


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WOAH BIG DAVE!!???!?!?


----------



## wrestleshoot (Dec 17, 2009)

You rtards say the same thing every year then a week later you say how SD is such a better show.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OH shit!!


----------



## BigPawr (Jan 31, 2007)

JAAAA-RICO!!!!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

BIG DAVE


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Uh oh Big Dave!!!

He's gonna call out the duct tape.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

BATISTA!!


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm dying at that kid in the Extreme Rules promo.

Big Dave!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

The Animal!!!!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Nutsacks. I was hoping he was actually gone.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

there has to be a catch, otherwise rey is the smackdown main event, with the undertaker only being part time


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Uh-oh. Batista's going to kill somebody.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Fuck Yeah, here comes the real #1 contender!

"I hate you too"


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

Batista!!!!!!! this has to mean well for SD in some way


----------



## chaps (Jul 3, 2009)

what a load of crap


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Batista!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruiner (Mar 17, 2009)

Mr. Every Night said:


> Ok
> This draft fucking sucked. This show has been horrible. Smackdown didn't get shit and Raw didn't get Taker. Thumbs down.:gun:


Are you always this stupid?


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Its hard to pull off an "unexpected entrance" when the guys music is playing and the arenas lighting changes, and his name comes up on the overlay.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

for a quick sec there i was like batista were u crying? looked like it to me.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Christian will probably job to her on her way to the Smackdown main event.


if its something like this instead id watch:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PAeAWXEYr9I


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

"Spotlight please."


----------



## SweetChinMusic1988 (Jul 13, 2008)

Someone get him a bib...dribbling everywhere.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Batista: I want a rematch! 

Part 2500000


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Why are people saying Jericho is going to get buried on Raw? Besides Shaemus he is the ONLY top heel on Raw.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Batista is foaming at the mouth.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Batista is going to cry.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

EvoLution™ said:


> You people are complaining? SmackDown! is about to get AWESOME!


yep, a lot of guys are gonna get pushes


----------



## EdgeSpear23 (Nov 26, 2006)

derekmike2 said:


> Lol what'd you expect.....Triple H is taking time off and *Batista's not coming back for awhile (maybe never*) so they needed to compensate the loss of star power of raw by taking smackdowns two stars.....even though I admit Smackdown got brutally f*****




He leaves and goes to Smackdown perhaps? Looks like he is around.


----------



## ROHfan5000 (Mar 23, 2010)

Is it just me or has Smackdown turned into the show for all the young talent to main event and shine??... i actually like this now...


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Batista said it as clearly as it gets! Duct tape? Really?


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

easy batista, ur going to lose all that salive if you keep up that talking up


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

PUNK is the biggest name on smackdown!!!

bar taker but he is part time


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Tista got roid rage.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

He's pretty much saying my opinion about that finish.

Shame-Us now


----------



## wholedamnshow (Dec 11, 2006)

Roid Rage?

Sheamus interrupts.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Batista break this sombitch in half please?!?!


----------



## kinofkings 232 (Jun 12, 2006)

holy shit raw has been horrible and this is coming from a huge wwe mark.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Batista is pissed
im laughing so hard my stomach is hurting


----------



## BigPawr (Jan 31, 2007)

PLEASE GOD Let Batista fuck Shamus up to the mooooon!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Batista is so awesome like this.*


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Great Passion from big Dave

I bet a road agent reminded him of his failure to land the film role just before he went out :lmao


----------



## darkmanx8 (Jan 11, 2009)

fella


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Batista is pissed! I love it! Last night was a joke tbh!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Sheamus > Batista > Orton


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Uh BUNCH-uhh LOOOOOOOOSERS.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

In the past Smackdown came out alot better than RAW in the draft, if this draft actually makes RAW watchable in the future then I wouldn't mind them getting the better draft picks. Smackdown can survive with what they have right now if they wont get any more guys.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

SmackDown will be fine. Their writers are much better and they utilize talent well. The problem with this draft is all the main eventers flooding Raw's roster.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Sheamus likes to run that pink mouth.*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

dazzy666 said:


> PUNK is the biggest name on smackdown!!!
> 
> bar taker but he is part time


Hopefully he can go back for the title again, and win it now.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

get crazy randy!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Batista is so disturbed.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

In the ring, 2 people who have buried Orton. Not lookin good.


----------



## legendkiller291 (Mar 31, 2005)

Fuck you Batista you're such a little fucking bitch. Just fucking retire.


----------



## Ruiner (Mar 17, 2009)

kinofkings 232 said:


> holy shit raw has been horrible and this is coming from a huge wwe mark.


fpalm


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

HmmmTriple Threat Loser Leaves Town Maybe.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Super Cena to come down and clear the ring after taking a Batista Bomb, RKO, and Celtic Cross


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Triple Threat pleaseeeeee.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

> Originally Posted by EvoLution™
> You people are complaining? SmackDown! is about to get AWESOME!


I don't think its sunk into a lot of people yet mate, thats exactly the case


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

batista, orton, cena, edge, hhh, jericho, there is not fing way they all can be on raw


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

So is Batista staying or not?


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

kinofkings 232 said:


> holy shit raw has been horrible and this is coming from a huge wwe mark.


I don't know what you're watching! Punk/Bourne, Jericho/Christian, and Swagger/Morrison were all solid matches.

Edit: Sheamus: "Hold on a second, fellas!" LOL


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

AHHHHHHHHHH

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

I'M THE MAN


----------



## BigPawr (Jan 31, 2007)

HAAA HAAA I'M THE MAN! that was great


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

FELLA


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Ha! Ha! I'm the man!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Aw dammit come on are you serious wwe? When Randy Orton is a heel Cena says "every week you whine and complain" and now Batista is a heel so Orton accuses someone else of whining and complaining. Sigh, someone else start writing the promos please.


----------



## PunchDrunk (Mar 3, 2010)

HAHAHAHHAHAHA loved that reaction HA HA IM THE MAN


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

"_ha ha, i'm da man_"

LOL


----------



## darkmanx8 (Jan 11, 2009)

hold on a c]second fella


----------



## chaps (Jul 3, 2009)

SD needs randy orton


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Batista vs Sheamus vs Orton

The one pinned by Dave goes to SD meaning Orton


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

i marked for batistas laugh


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm the man!!!

Lol, how about a triple threat, Orton?


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

"Here wait a minute fella" :lmao

Who in the shit made corny boy the GM?


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

I guess Cena is the guest host


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

OI OI OI OI OI OI!

Sheamus is saying too much >>;


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *I hate Swaggers finishing move. *


It's suitable but he needs a submission finisher to go along with it considering his amateur wrestling background.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Cena is a pretty great gm.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Oi, Oi, Hold on a second fella! Sheamus rules.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Never saw a triple threat coming.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

A tweener and two heels in a triple threat match.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Triple Threat Match? Really didn't see that comin'! Batista to win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Okay, I'm not too high on Batista, but "HA HA IM THE MAN" was awesome


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Sheamus wins here. Sorry internet.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Batista and Orton look like brothers *


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

aw god i hope batista doesnt leave
hes comedy gold


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

batista is playing it smart


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

AHHHHH HAAAA

I'M THE MAN


:lmao


----------



## legendkiller291 (Mar 31, 2005)

Who didn't see triple threat coming? 
If Batista wins, I'm going to be so mad.
Let's go Orton!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

fella lol love it when he says that


----------



## kinofkings 232 (Jun 12, 2006)

wow this is horrid, jesus.


----------



## .Y2J (Oct 11, 2009)

So the main event...

Raw: Orton, Cena, HHH, Jericho, Edge, Sheamus, Batista

SD!: Swagger, Taker, CM Punk, Rey, Christian (?), Big Show (?), Kofi (?)

Upper Mid-card

Raw: Morrison, Miz, Truth, Ted Dibiasi, MVP

SD!: Drew, Dolph, Matt, Kane


Maybe forgettin someone but...it looks damn fine to me...SD to develop new main eventers RAW with start power


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

oi oi wait a minute fella. haha. 
He sounded pretty awkward there. 

I actually don't want Batista to leave right now. 
He is getting better and better. 
Ha Ha I'm the man.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

HOLY SHIT!

MUDHOLE STOMPING!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

orton just did stone cold's signature stomps :O


----------



## darkmanx8 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hold On A Second Fella LOLOLOLOOLOOLOOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Ricebowl9999 said:


> Sheamus > Batista > Orton


Just Ignorant...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"Fella" = the new "Jabroni".


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Hate to be a stereotypical IWC dork, but heel Batista really has changed him from boring to AWESOME.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

BigPawr said:


> HAAA HAAA I'M THE MAN! that was great


Loved it too!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Rmx820 said:


> Okay, I'm not too high on Batista, but "HA HA IM THE MAN" was awesome


i giggled


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

WWE has seriously pissed me off this time. RAW now has John Cena, Batista (until he leaves), Edge, Triple H, Chris Jericho, Randy Orton, The Miz, Sheamus (I'm starting to like him more and more), and John Morrison. Seriously what is this shit?


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

Vintage Austin Orton!


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Smackdown at least needs Orton. That'd make it perfect.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

What are the draft picks so far? WWE website's not telling as far as I can see.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

SD plenty of pushes for those who beat Kane. if he beats you that persons career is screwe.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Batista is leaving which leaves Smackdown even more raped.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Mister Hands said:


> "Fella" = the new "Jabroni".


Except that fella isn't in anyway offensive or degrading...


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> Just Ignorant...


Totally. It's Batista>>>>Orton>>>>>Sheamus


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Batista has to win this and some random thing at the end sees Orton drafted


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

for the supplemental draft, MVP, Mark Henry, Carlito & Evan Bourne might move to SD


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

AlcoholicA LFC said:


> Except that fella isn't in anyway offensive or degrading...


I wasn't being entirely serious, fella.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

when sheamus wins his next wwe title
he'll be able to say
hey fella your a loser im a 2 time wwe champion!
make it happen vince


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> WWE has seriously pissed me off this time. RAW now has John Cena, Batista (until he leaves), Edge, Triple H, Chris Jericho, Randy Orton, The Miz, Sheamus (I'm starting to like him more and more), and John Morrison. Seriously what is this shit?


Raw has always had a stacked roster, what is wrong with this? If anything it leaves smackdown with great opportunities to develop new contenders in the main event.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Pandemic™ said:


> What are the draft picks so far? WWE website's not telling as far as I can see.


Raw
Morrison
R-Truth
Jericho
Edge

SD!
Kofi
Big Show
Kelly Kelly
Christian


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Pandemic™ said:


> What are the draft picks so far? WWE website's not telling as far as I can see.


You don't wanna know but Smackdown got raped really bad this year, probably the worst year ever for Smackdown in the draft.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

god i REALLY want Randy to win this, but i know he wont


----------



## IAmCaliber (Jan 10, 2007)

I guess I can live without Y2J if it means I get the Instant Classic. I swear I will see Jericho live some day.

Honestly, I don't want Orton to come to SD now, not even Pyro can deny Christian's chances of main eventing after this.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

C'mon Dave!


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

It does make sense for Raw to be stacked because of TNA but that mean Smackdown need to get all the best midcarders and focus of great wrestling, believable women's wrestling and building stars...


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

As much as I enjoy a good number one contender match, I dislike the draft show not ending with a big draft pick. Does not seem right.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Mister Hands said:


> I wasn't being entirely serious, fella.


Haha sorry, I see, fella


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

Sheamus better win !!!!!!!


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

kiss the stick said:


> for the supplemental draft, MVP, Mark Henry & Evan Bourne might move to SD


yeah fella i think so too
maybe carlito


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Instant Karma said:


> Hate to be a stereotypical IWC dork, but heel Batista really has changed him from boring to AWESOME.


It doesn't make you a dork to see the obvious, it makes you one to actually use that word fpalm


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Pandemic™ said:


> What are the draft picks so far? WWE website's not telling as far as I can see.


*Raw get's, Edge, Jericho, R-Truth and Morrison


Smackdown get's Kelly Kelly, Christian, Kofi and Big Show*


----------



## 300CCC (Jan 12, 2006)

the-gaffer said:


> Great Passion from big Dave
> 
> I bet a road agent reminded him of his failure to land the film role just before he went out :lmao


LOL :lmao


----------



## thorstone (Jan 23, 2010)

I can't listen to Striker and Cole another minute, I'm turning it off.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

WTF a commercial?!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

If Smackdown got Randy Orton and Sheamus things would be a little more even.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

*Official Raw Discussion... 04-26-2010 10:29 PM Thomas Jefferson - hope they die ;]* - That's the red rep I got in response to me saying I have 2 cousins that are Marines... I know this isn't the place nor time but I'm I wrong to be pissed?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

"This may be it."


*Commercial break*


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

In the following quote Chris Caliber will show us what it is to vastly underestimate Pyro:



Chris Caliber said:


> I guess I can live without Y2J if it means I get the Instant Classic. I swear I will see Jericho live some day.
> 
> Honestly, I don't want Orton to come to SD now, not even Pyro can deny Christian's chances of main eventing after this.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

gee that was a good spot for commercials


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

wtf
worst time to pick the commerical!!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

WTF a commercial ?


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

wow... commercial??!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

REALLY????
A commercial when a finishing move had a chance of happening. 
You're making no sense RAW!
None!


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

SarcasmoBlaster said:


> Smackdown at least needs Orton. That'd make it perfect.


no not at all so he can politic keep him on raw with all the big names so he gets lost in the shuffle!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> Raw has always had a stacked roster, what is wrong with this? If anything it leaves smackdown with great opportunities to develop new contenders in the main event.


I'm actually so amped for SmackDown's main event scene.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

torriesthebest said:


> It does make sense for Raw to be stacked because of TNA but that mean Smackdown need to get all the best midcarders and focus of great wrestling, believable women's wrestling and building stars...


Thats what SD should always be about, it should be progression, if they see RAW as the A show then they should be building guys good enough for that show, unfortunately both shows are polar opposites


----------



## wrestleshoot (Dec 17, 2009)

finally someone gets it. SD always turns out the more watchable show. It lets guys get build up that are usually buried under Cena and HHH. 

They have the real womens belt and two really popular divas now in Beth and KK. The raw divas is going to be dying on the vine, Eve who cant get a reaction feuding with Maryse still. Thats the shits.

Also people forget Swagger was recently moved who is the best young talent imo.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Great Muta said:


> *Official Raw Discussion... 04-26-2010 10:29 PM Thomas Jefferson hope they die ;]* - That's the red rep I got in response to me saying I have 2 cousins that are Marines... I know this isn't the place nor time but I'm I wrong to be pissed?


*He's banned.*


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Human Nature said:


> REALLY????
> A commercial when a finishing move had a chance of happening.
> You're making no sense RAW!
> None!





It's real to them damnit!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

remember back in the day when they went to commercial and sometimes matches were over......


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Sheamus is the best thing on wwe atm fella


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Smackdown might turn out to be awesome in terms of pushing new guys BUT, 6 main eventers on one show is far too many. The RAW mid-card is fucked.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

dazzy666 said:


> no not at all so he can politic keep him on raw with all the big names so he gets lost in the shuffle!


Somehow i think Orton could never get lost 'in the shuffle', you kiddin'?


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Anyone peep the evolution references in the match

Batista has been doing Rick Flair flops and the double thumbs down

I am waiting for Sheamus to make some HHH nods.


Also, 3 mega heels in one match! Big Dave is probably staying with the E but one of these guys needs to go to SD (I assume whomever gets pinned will change shows)


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Tch, the commecial just killed the momentum of the match.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

NJ88 said:


> Smackdown might turn out to be awesome in terms of pushing new guys BUT, 6 main eventers on one show is far too many. The RAW mid-card is fucked.


The structure of RAW needs a major overhaul.


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

smackdown feels like the show for younger talent now, theres gonna be some serious pushes


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *He's banned.*


Ahhh ok, thanks for clearing that up LC.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

Chris22 said:


> Somehow i think Orton could never get lost 'in the shuffle', you kiddin'?


i can always wish and hope my friend


----------



## BigPawr (Jan 31, 2007)

I hate Sheamus so much, and its so great everytime he gets in the ring Orton kicks his ass and then throws him back out. God I hate Sheamus with a passion


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

DaGhost said:


> Anyone peep the evolution references in the match
> 
> Batista has been doing Rick Flair flops and the double thumbs down
> 
> ...


Orton is face buddy.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Chris22 said:


> I'm actually so amped for SmackDown's main event scene.


The way I'm thinking just now is The Undertaker, Rey Mysterio, Jack Swagger, The Big Show, Christian and CM Punk


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> I'm actually so amped for SmackDown's main event scene.


What is the main event scene? Swagger, Taker (he's never there), Punk, and Mysterio?

This also screws up Raw...way too many main eventers. With Sheamus, Cena, Edge, HHH, Jericho, Batista, and Orton on the same show, you're never going to see midcard wrestlers like The Miz on PPV.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

DaGhost said:


> Anyone peep the evolution references in the match
> 
> Batista has been doing Rick Flair flops and the double thumbs down
> 
> ...


*Orton isn't exactly a heel. *


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The match quality has been great tonight.....even Eve lol!


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

PuddleDancer said:


> smackdown feels like the show for younger talent now, theres gonna be some serious pushes


Hopefully, if anything im surprised cmpunk didnt get drafted


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *He's banned.*


Amen.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

come on sheamus!!!!


----------



## ROHfan5000 (Mar 23, 2010)

Make sense for Smackdown to get raped this year, All the stars on RAW will .... TNA's ratings.. and i think now that Vince has finnaly come to his senses, and made smackdown the superior wrestling brand for all the young talent, Diva's and of course to push all the amazing talent


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

SOS!!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

it looked like batista just tapped his head on the pole.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

the-gaffer said:


> The way I'm thinking just now is The Undertaker, Rey Mysterio, Jack Swagger, The Big Show, Christian and CM Punk


Pretty much. Replace Show with Kingston and we might see some excellent matches this summer. 

All in all, I'm actually happy about this situation because it means Punk and Christian will be major players on Smackdown.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

It's basically just a waste of main eventers though, a whole bunch of them are gonna be left with nothing much to do, unless they use the massive amount of RAW main eventers to get over some of the mid-carders they have a lot of hope in, like Miz and Morrison? I don't know, it just seems like overkill to me.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Leechmaster said:


> What is the main event scene? Swagger, Taker (he's never there), Punk, and Mysterio?
> 
> This also screws up Raw...way too many main eventers. With Sheamus, Cena, Edge, HHH, Jericho, Batista, and Orton on the same show, you're never going to see midcard wrestlers like The Miz on PPV.


Christian & Kofi are gonna be built up for the main event.....i hope


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

I can see either Cena or Teddy Long coming out at the end and telling the guy who is pinned (Orton) that he has been drafted


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

wth was there a girl?


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

hey guys i just realized something, now that orton and edge are on the same show, maybe we will see a rated rko reunion since they are both faces, they are bound to team up in a tag team match sooner or later


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

Christian to SD! Hell yeah!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

They better keep The Miz's push going strong, I fear for him now.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This has been a great RAW.
I really can't wait for the guest hosts to end. 
Look at the freaking matches that were on tonight!
And they got time too!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Leechmaster said:


> What is the main event scene? Swagger, Taker (he's never there), Punk, and Mysterio?
> 
> This also screws up Raw...way too many main eventers. With Sheamus, Cena, Edge, HHH, Jericho, Batista, and Orton on the same show, you're never going to see midcard wrestlers like The Miz on PPV.


not all of them have to fued for the main belt, and They wouldn't screw miz like that.


----------



## Mr Saturday Night (Mar 13, 2010)

Ive enjoyed Raw tonight. Impact had too many promos and not enough wrestling along with a lame main event.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

with people sayin orton to smackdown if anyone id like miz to go there


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I've enjoyed the show but I can't help but feel like Smackdown needed at least one big guy. Hopefully this allows for Punk and Christian to get involved in the title scene but I can't help but feel a little nervous looking at the lack of star power on the roster, especially since it doesn't look like we will be seeing Undertaker regularly for a while.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm not going to call the miz a midcarder, hes allowed to the mic way too much now, in a rock/austin/JBL kind of way as opposed to a santino. i would say upper mid card and rising quickly.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

nobody saw a little girl??


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Leechmaster said:


> Pretty much. Replace Show with Kingston and we might see some excellent matches this summer.
> 
> All in all, I'm actually happy about this situation because it means Punk and Christian will be major players on Smackdown.


I also think Orton will be on SD before the nights end to be honest


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Leechmaster said:


> What is the main event scene? Swagger, Taker (he's never there), Punk, and Mysterio?
> 
> This also screws up Raw...way too many main eventers. With Sheamus, Cena, Edge, HHH, Jericho, Batista, and Orton on the same show, you're never going to see midcard wrestlers like The Miz on PPV.


There's still the supplemental draft but i'm thinkin' we'll get some new guys pushed to main event scene.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

and someone else mentioned, all those stars on raw might be vince's way to say fuck you to TNA trying to increase their ratings,lol.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

come on sheamus!!


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Punk and the SES, Mysterio, Taker, Swagger, Show, Christian, Kingston, Ziggler, McIntyre, Hardy, Kane, Dudebusters, Hart Dynasty, JTG, Shad etc, allowing for supplemental draft changes, looks like it has the potential to be a fucking good show every week if you ask me. Someone like Bourne, or MVP, or Santino getting drafted across would add a level to the midcard too.

Looking at it, I think by next years draft, there'll be a minimum of one first time WHC from the SD brand. I can quite conceivably see two or three, depending on how the feuds work out.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

So what's the most likely SD main event program? Swagger-Christian Chapter II?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I lol @ Cole's obession with Orton.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> They better keep The Miz's push going strong, I fear for him now.


Same here. I actually like freeing up room on SD for new stars to be made, but there are a lot of guys on Raw like Miz that have almost no chance now.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

man i'm seeing things, i saw a little girl in pink walking next to batista


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

the-gaffer said:


> I also think Orton will be on SD before the nights end to be honest


why do people keeping saying that, the final draft has been done already o.o


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *Raw get's, Edge, Jericho, R-Truth and Morrison
> 
> 
> Smackdown get's Kelly Kelly, Christian, Kofi and Big Show*


Sounds pretty good.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

come on sheamus


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Why do I get the feeling the twist will be the one whos pinned gets sent packing to the other brand.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> They better keep The Miz's push going strong, I fear for him now.


John Morrison and him can have a great feud. Not to mention R-Truth is there. Two new contenders for Miz and the US Title. Miz is better off without Show.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

With the except of the Dolph/Hornswoggle fiasco, RAW has had some damn good matches.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

cmon sheamus!!!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

the-gaffer said:


> I also think Orton will be on SD before the nights end to be honest


There's no more draft picks tonight.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> man i'm seeing things, i saw a little girl in pink walking next to batista


*LOL really? :lmao*


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Awesome DDT


----------



## wrestleshoot (Dec 17, 2009)

I also think theres going to be a twist. Its pretty retarded to end the picks at 10:30


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Mr Saturday Night said:


> Ive enjoyed Raw tonight. Impact had too many promos and not enough wrestling along with a lame main event.


raw gets good when there is no god damn guest host.
i miss coachman.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Good 3 way going here! Sheamus will get the win here.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

At first I was scratching my head as far as the picks go. I felt that Raw once again absolutely raped Smackdown, but now that I am looking at it, the Main event scene for Smackdown seems very fresh. I don't wanna sound like a complete blind Punk mark, but him with the World Title feuding with Christian would be awesome.


----------



## legendkiller291 (Mar 31, 2005)

Not gonna lie, I am really enjoying this match. I won't even get up to make my ramen hahah


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Damn this is a good match


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

epic spear!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Pale Justice


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

RatedRudy said:


> why do people keeping saying that, the final draft has been done already o.o



Why do you think I'm saying it Sherlock? BECAUSE I THINK IT fpalm


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Did Cole just say Pale Justice?


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

cole just orgasimed

BATISTA BATISTA!!!

by the way my 500th post


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

This has been a goog match. But its nearing its end. There msut be something else to close Raw.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Pale Justice, I thought that was Conan O'Brien and Jim Gaffigan.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Pale Justice is such a horrible name for that move.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Batista's spear>>>>>>>>>>>>>Edge's spear!!!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

lol @ king calling the powerslam the chokeslam


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Holyy shiitttt Sheamus is fucking dead!!!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

EDDDDDGEEE!!


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

orton is way toooo fing over to be on raw with cena. it makes no sense.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

YES!!!! fuck orton


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Y POR POQUITOOO!


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

EDGE!  Awesome!


----------



## chaps (Jul 3, 2009)

wtf.......


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*EDGE! YES!!*


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Edge heel turn?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

RATED RKO FEUD!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Edgeee? lol.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Betcha didn't see Edge coming LOL!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

HOLY SHIT!! EDGE.


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Edge vs Orton!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

wait so Edge just forgets about Jericho?


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

EDGE!!!!!!! FUCK THE WORLD!!!!!!!

EDGE IS HEEL!!!!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

RATED RKO FUED?!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

whoa!


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Wow, Rated RKO feud? Awesome! 

Batista still here!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Maybe this means Cena vs Edge again?

Nevermind.


----------



## legendkiller291 (Mar 31, 2005)

Edge screws Orton.. 
Are you fucking kidding me why couldn't Sheamus just pin him.. It makes me not even want to watch this shit anymore I am getting so damn sick of this fucking guy.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

edge heel turn again?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WTF WTF!!!


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Edge/Orton feud?

If so, GOOD!


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Edge a heel already?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Batista is definitely staying!

And the whole Rated RKO back together is cut now.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

wow, edge's heel turn was freaking fast, thank god, AND NOW A ORTON, EDGE FEUD FUCK YEAH!


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

FUCK YES, WHAT AN ENDING, EDGE IS BACK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

Edge heel?? WTF


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

edge heel turn???


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

THANK YOU EDGE!

THANK YOU EDGE!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So much for Batista leaving, huh? :lmao


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

edge is a heel, hooray


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Is Edge heel now? Why is Batista #1 contender again? -_-


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Wait, what? Did they already turn Edge heel?


----------



## BigPawr (Jan 31, 2007)

That was awesome I'll have to say


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Edge spears Orton, Batista pins Orton to become the #1 contender ?

DAMMMMNNN


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Hmm interesting ending. Glad to see Batista continuing his feud with Cena. Wonder if edge turns heel now? An Edge/Orton feud would be awesome


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

BATISTA!!!


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

So Edge is heel again?


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

So much for Batista leaving, lol.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Edge went back heel already?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Knew Batista was gonna win, Edge can GTFO though!


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Batista is the #1 contendor... again? Fuck.

I without a doubt like the idea of a Orton/Edge feud now.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Ha. Crowd hasn't a fucking clue how to react.


----------



## kanechampion (Feb 17, 2006)

heel again? so they figured edge is not a good face


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Best raw main event in months.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao Batista gets yet another shot. :lmao*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Welp, so much for Edge as face...

... he just attacked the most over face after all


----------



## .Y2J (Oct 11, 2009)

is this a heel turn?


----------



## ROHfan5000 (Mar 23, 2010)

yessss yessssss RATED RKO FEUD YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Did Edge just turn heel?

and Batista #1 contender again? Wasn't expecting that.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Edge is heel? AND feuding with Orton? FUCKING AWESOME!


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

lol dirtsheets and Big Dave being done.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *:lmao Batista gets yet another shot. :lmao*


Don't see the point.. Its gonna be three for three Cena (not counting Batista winning the title as a match).


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Right so, RAW main event heels: Sheamus, Edge, Jericho, Batista, RAW main event faces: Trips, Cena, Orton...that's seven once Trips comes back. If Miz is ever going to get to main event, he sure is going to have to go through four massive heels.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Tweener I say Tweener!!! Lol


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

no twist then.

From what I've read. Batista is staying up to Over the Limit. But he could've signed a new contract and no one knowing. (Like TNA did with Abyss years ago)


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

batista v cena part 3 

duct tape on a pole match i predicted it last night


----------



## .Y2J (Oct 11, 2009)

man alive raw is gonna be awesome from now on


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Benjo™ said:


> Did Edge just turn heel?
> 
> and Batista #1 contender again? Wasn't expecting that.


Really? I was expecting Batista to win from the start.


----------



## HaRdCoReChAmP123 (Feb 28, 2008)

love the fact that edge is heel again hate the fact that batista cena part 30496898 is gonna happen................


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Sheamus got buried... :-(


hahahaha


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Safe to say Edge was a tweener now back to full on Heel


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

Sheamus to SD in the Supplemental Draft...they'll use Take to get him over on Smackdown


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

No more drafts......shocked :lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

So ummmmm..........
Is Batista on RAW or Smackdown. I'm still very confused about that. 

Raw is stacked. Completely stacked. Get rid of the guest hosts and it could be great.
SD! will be fantastic also. I'm pumped. 

Raw is not Rated R, it's PG. Haha.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Looks like Cena's feuds are set for a few months.

1. Finish up with Batista next month
2. Move on to Sheamus
3. Edge looks to be heel
4. and you could always finish up with a face Cena vs. a tweener Orton.

Good show tonight.


----------



## kinofkings 232 (Jun 12, 2006)

wow horrible horrible wwe always dissapoints.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

the raw wrestling was honestly the best on wwe tv in a very very very long time. it's too bad the draft was soo unbalanced. there is literally no more raw mid card.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I will say it again, this was the best raw in some time.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Amber B said:


> So much for Batista leaving, huh? :lmao


I know LOL, i remember someone here mentioned that the dirtsheets were sayin that Batista was leaving after the _next_ PPV.
Way too cover up being wrong huh ?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

so no more Edge/Y2J fued? wtf they gonna do with Jericho on RAW then?


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


> lol dirtsheets and Big Dave being done.


Naw naw naw bro you got it wrong, now the reports say he will extend his stay until the Over the Limit PPV 

I'm confused was it No Disqualification?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

orton v edge. im all about it.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

MrKennedy666 said:


> edge heel turn???


Somehow it didn't feel like a heel turn to me....


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

HaRdCoReChAmP123 said:


> love the fact that edge is heel again hate the fact that batista cena part 30496898 is gonna happen................


It is not for sure that Edge is heel yet. Seems like it, but until we hear Edge talk again, then you can't say anything.

If Edge sounds like a heel in his next promo then he is a heel.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Maybe Edge is a tweener and this leads to a three way feud between Orton Edge and Jericho


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

so then Orton vs Edge again and Cena vs Batista again then.....

Anybody else getting tired of seeing the same old feuds?


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Was that a heel turn from Edge?


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Smackdown is basically the CM Punk show with his stable dominating.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

It didn't feel like a heel turn at all.

Cause it would be stupid for Edge to be the cowardly face so quickly. something must be up.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

lic05 said:


> Naw naw naw bro you got it wrong, now the reports say he will extend his stay until the Over the Limit PPV
> 
> I'm confused was it No Disqualification?


Triple Threats are always no DQ.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Are you fucking kidding me? Batista & Cena again??? Well, ok, he's wrestled Orton a 100 times too & Sheamus 1 time too many, so whatever, lol. 

Anyways, really good 3 way, and Edge turning heel is great! Orton vs. Edge feud should be good, and Edge is better as a heel anyway. That face turn was bombing. 

Overall, pretty good Raw this week! Lots of action (3 Way & Morrison/Swagger were really good), no dumb shit from a celebrity guest to fuck things up, & Edge's heel turn was a cool cliffhanger to end the show on.

My only real knocks were Hornswoggle and SD kinda getting screwed on the draft.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Yes, finally something good happens on the show, Edge turns heel!!!!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *LOL really? :lmao*


lol i just re-winded it to make sure i'm not crazy and i did see a little girl in pink, it was just that she was in the stands and someone lifted her up and it looked like she was next to batista.

jeez


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

awwwwww that was soooooo goooood


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Rated Raw


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

vanboxmeer said:


> Smackdown is basically the CM Punk show with his stable dominating.


Dominating the likes of Matt Hardy and Mysterio?.. Yeah, it's his show.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


> I will say it again, this was the best raw in some time.


no hornswoggle, no host, no bullshit. breath of fresh air.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Jericho
Cena
HHH
Batista
Edge 
Orton
Sheamus
Morrison

TNA move to Tuesdays?


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

> - The finish to the John Cena-Batista match last night is not expected to blow off their feud. The word is that Batista will stay on for a few more weeks, possibly until Over the Limit in Detroit on May 23, to work towards writing the character off TV


ewrestlingnews.com

i read that earlier today


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

The Best episode of RAW since.....i can even remember.

Edge speared Orton ? WHHHHYYY
I like both of em, but Edge is gonna get an a**whippin


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

That was a great episode of RAW.

VERY excited for the landscape of both shows.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

raw get a thumbs up in my book.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

People need to make up their minds, they keep refusing to label Orton as a face and they call him a tweener but as soon as this 'tweener' is attacked its a heel turn from the guy doing it!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

That triple threat could not have ended any better.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

.Y2J said:


> man alive raw is gonna be awesome from now on


Batista and Cena for the third time i'm not too crazy about

Orton vs Edge will be good but i see this as a building pad for Orton's Face push
Two defeats in two days for Orton isn't great.i hope WWE aren't going to mess this up

Sheamus i think will be invovled with the Cena/Batista match


----------



## wwe321 (Sep 22, 2005)

pretty damn good show tonight.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Smackdown feels like the Minor Leagues now and RAW feels like the Major Leagues. In my opinion the shows have felt even since the 2008 WWE Draft.


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

I don't understand why Edge speared Orton.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

vanboxmeer said:


> Smackdown is basically the CM Punk show with his stable dominating.


Soon enough all of Smackdown will be the apart of the Straight Edge Society, and the only person who would be able to stop them is John Cena. Cena would just give an Attitude Adjustment to the all roster, and pin them all one by one. 

But besides that Straight Edge Society owns Smackdown!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

So what are they doing with Sheamus?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

bjnelson19705 said:


> no hornswoggle,


I won't ruin it for you if you didn't see him. Haha.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Ricebowl9999 said:


> Dominating the likes of Matt Hardy


Drew aint finished with Matt yet, few more burials and Hardy will be on his way to TNA.


----------



## ROHfan5000 (Mar 23, 2010)

bjnelson19705 said:


> no hornswoggle, no host, no bullshit. breath of fresh air.


wrong, Ziggler jobbed to Horny fpalm


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

bjnelson19705 said:


> no *hornswoggle*, no host, no bullshit. breath of fresh air.


the lil man was there, he went to sleep then droooooled.


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

bjnelson19705 said:


> no hornswoggle, no host, no bullshit. breath of fresh air.


you missed five minutes lol


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

dazzy666 said:


> ewrestlingnews.com
> 
> i read that earlier today


:lmao

Oh these dirtsheets.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

smackdown looks very promising


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

good night all. woot woot!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

dazzy666 said:


> smackdown looks very promising


to us maybe but it has no casual fan appeal


----------



## Ruiner (Mar 17, 2009)

Falkono said:


> so then Orton vs Edge again and Cena vs Batista again then.....
> 
> Anybody else getting tired of seeing the same old feuds?


When was the last time we had an Orton/Edge feud?

and they are only having Cena Vs Batista again so Batista can have his final match in the main event.(if the reports of him leaving are true that is.)


----------



## LeoMiester (Dec 29, 2009)

Wow.
You people realize that Edge being heel means were going to get ANOTHER John Cena vs. Edge feud right? This is fucking ridiculous. All you WWE fans seriously deserve to rot an die if you find this shit entertaining.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WWE is so crazy right now.
There's so much going on on RAW with so many people. 

And SD! is going to be awesome with all the new things. 
But it doesn't really have a BIG name if you exclude Taker.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

dazzy666 said:


> smackdown looks very promising


The main event scene intrigues me....


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

dazzy666 said:


> smackdown looks very promising


I hope so. They have pretty much turned Smackdown over to the younger talent. Let's see what they can do.


----------



## ShyBiSkye (Jun 18, 2006)

Sp when they sent Jericho to Raw I assumed that'd mean they were continuing the Edge/Jericho feud and now Edge Spears Orton, possibly starting a feud so wtf is the point of sending Jericho to Raw when he could stay on SmackDown and rule? I was fine with the Draft until Jericho, it's just a pointless pick now to make sure that Raw is stacked, they don't even need him.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

-Mystery- said:


> :lmao
> 
> Oh these dirtsheets.


I love how they blatantly show that they were wrong and are now covering it up.

if the report came _before_ the PPv last night, they'd be believed.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

very good show tonight, cant wait for what smackdown is going to do.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> I won't ruin it for you if you didn't see him. Haha.


glad i left the room if he did. lol


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

lic05 said:


> Naw naw naw bro you got it wrong, now the reports say he will extend his stay until the Over the Limit PPV
> 
> I'm confused was it No Disqualification?


I'm guessing since it was a Triple Threat, there really wouldn't be anyone to disqualify. Who gets the win?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

LeoMiester said:


> Wow.
> You people realize that Edge being heel means were going to get ANOTHER John Cena vs. Edge feud right? This is fucking ridiculous. All you WWE fans seriously deserve to rot an die if you find this shit entertaining.


I guess I deserve to rot an die.


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

hardyorton said:


> Batista and Cena for the third time i'm not too crazy about
> 
> Orton vs Edge will be good but i see this as a building pad for Orton's Face push
> Two defeats in two days for Orton isn't great.i hope WWE aren't going to mess this up
> ...


I'm also worried about Orton's push. Hopefully they don't kill his momentum and the massive pops he's getting.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Slam_It said:


> Triple Threats are always no DQ.


Oh I totally forgot about it, thanks.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Man does Edge blow as a face. What happened to the awesome babyface Edge of 2002? It seems like after that he could never play a face again properly.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

RAW in the next few weeks/months look very promising.

Guessing Batista ends at the next PPV. Doesn't seem much direction for him, following the Cena rivalry.

I had a little guess that Edge would intercept in the triple threat. After all, neither three men were going to go over the other, cleanly. I, however, can't wait for Orton vs Edge, as it leaves many questions with what they do next for both men, will one go heel, who will play the more resillient 'babyface', or do they have something else ready for this.

Big 'whats next?' for Sheamus. I don't think that Triple H will be back for 2-3 months, John Cena, Orton and Edge are locked up in feuds. Guess it means minor feuds with Morrison and R-Truth, until the Fatal Four Way PPV.

I look forward to it.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ruiner said:


> When was the last time we had an Orton/Edge feud?
> 
> and they are only having Cena Vs Batista again so Batista can have his final match in the main event.(if the reports of him leaving are true that is.)


Surely i can't be the only one who's lovin' Batista/Cena matches?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

So I guess Christian will be taking on Swagger at Over The Limit?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

i'm looking forward to smackdown ... ziggler, kofi, and mcintyre along with punk, christian, and swagger dominating the brand

miz needs to be moved there imo


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

This heel turn has been building for edge I think. Coupled with last night when he started assaulting jericho and making him cry while acting like a psycho. I think its safe to say Edge heel turned again.


----------



## BigPawr (Jan 31, 2007)

How will Heel Edge coexist on Raw with Jericho? Jericho face turn?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

From how I see it shaping up tonight Over The Limit could look like this

Batista vs. Cena vs. Sheamus 

I can't see another gimmick match between Cena and Batista. Throw Sheamus in the mix since Triple H is out and things are all good.

Edge vs. Orton with Chris Jericho as the Special Guest Referee

Long time coming, should be great. Have Jericho have to make up his mind between both men and in the end turning on Orton instead of his hated rival Edge officially turning Orton into one of the biggest baby faces.

The Miz vs. John Morrison for the US Championship

Christian vs. Jack Swagger for the World Championship

The Hart Dynasty vs. Priceless

Big Show vs. CM Punk

Rey Mysterio vs. Drew McIntyre for the IC Championship

Throw in Eve Torres vs. Maryse and that's 8 matches I've already came up with


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

ShyBiSkye said:


> Sp when they sent Jericho to Raw I assumed that'd mean they were continuing the Edge/Jericho feud and now Edge Spears Orton, possibly starting a feud so wtf is the point of sending Jericho to Raw when he could stay on SmackDown and rule? I was fine with the Draft until Jericho, it's just a pointless pick now to make sure that Raw is stacked, they don't even need him.


I was happy with the outcome of the draft until Chris Jericho got drafted, then I started to get pissed. There was no need to draft Chris Jericho. You already have tons of major heels like Sheamus, Edge who looks like he's turning heel, and Batista till he leaves. Chris Jericho was amazing on Smackdown, I'm sure deep down he is not happy about going to RAW.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow Vince.


Way to .... smackdown up the ass hard


----------



## Ruiner (Mar 17, 2009)

LeoMiester said:


> Wow.
> You people realize that Edge being heel means were going to get ANOTHER John Cena vs. Edge feud right? This is fucking ridiculous. All you WWE fans seriously deserve to rot an die if you find this shit entertaining.


You are a complete and utter moron. No doubt a TNA mark.

1. Edge is more of a tweener right now.
2. We wont see another Cena/Edge feud (at least not for a very long time.)


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Desecrated said:


> RAW in the next few weeks/months look very promising.
> 
> Guessing Batista ends at the next PPV. Doesn't seem much direction for him, following the Cena rivalry.
> 
> ...


Sheamus will feud with a tanning bed...


----------



## .Y2J (Oct 11, 2009)

hardyorton said:


> Batista and Cena for the third time i'm not too crazy about
> 
> Orton vs Edge will be good but i see this as a building pad for Orton's Face push
> Two defeats in two days for Orton isn't great.i hope WWE aren't going to mess this up
> ...


It makes sense to have Batista x Cena one more time if hes leaving, maybe a loser gets fired match? Orton x Edge has to be awesome, and you still got Jericho, HHH, Morrison...


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

Falkono said:


> so then Orton vs Edge again and Cena vs Batista again then.....
> 
> Anybody else getting tired of seeing the same old feuds?


WTF, when THE FUCK have we ever seen a orton/edge feud, and no i ain't talking about the feud over the IC title back in 2005, ORTON and edge are biggers stars than ever, randy is the viper and edge is the rated r superstar, in my book, this is the first time they acutally feuding at this level


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

gatorca14 said:


> I'm also worried about Orton's push. Hopefully they don't kill his momentum and the massive pops he's getting.


Its crazy if they bury Orton just cause he might out cheer Cena, its on the plate for them to have a huge star. Edge feud looks like it will happen and hopefully it will be used to build Orton up as a rival for a face on face feud.


----------



## TheSwanton (Apr 9, 2010)

y2j face turn :agree:


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> From how I see it shaping up tonight Over The Limit could look like this
> 
> Batista vs. Cena vs. Sheamus
> 
> ...


Rey Mysterio? I doubt the Punk vs Mysterio feud is over yet.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

edge eel vs Orton will fucking own, sowy in te ell would tey put jerico on raw? whats he gonna do? team with miz? figt morrison? maybe Cena after im and Batista are trough?


----------



## wrestleshoot (Dec 17, 2009)

The people bashing SD, please keep the same opinion and not act like a total mark for it next week when you realize Raw sucks because its Super Cena, terrible writing, terrible diva division.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Yeah, this will be Edge and Orton's first feud at Main Event level, so I'm all for it, can't wait...

... still can't believe they turned Edge back heel so soon, but I suppose you can't keep someone like Edge face for long, he's just a natural heel.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

TheSwanton said:


> y2j face turn :agree:


no
hes too good of a heel


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> Rey Mysterio? I doubt the Punk vs Mysterio feud is over yet.


This. I actually wouldn't be surprised to see a triple threat match between those two and Punk where they give Punk the world title. With the SES gaining momentum, it's only a matter of time before he's world champion.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Chris22 said:


> Sheamus will feud with a tanning bed...


that would suck since the _tanning bed_ is'nt known for puttin people over.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Ruiner said:


> You are a complete and utter moron. No doubt a TNA mark.


Redundant sentence


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

TheSwanton said:


> y2j face turn :agree:


I've heard that he wants to stay heel. 
But I would love for him to do more fun stuff like he used too, like the Jereecho bit.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

TheSwanton said:


> y2j face turn :agree:


eww god no. Only if he grows his hair back out and puts his wrestling pants back on.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Over The Limit

Cena/Batista/Sheamus
Orton/Edge
Christian/Swagger
Punk/Mysterio
Hardy/Drew
Miz/Morrison
R-Truth/DiBiase


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

RatedRudy said:


> WTF, when THE FUCK have we ever seen a orton/edge feud, and no i ain't talking about the feud over the IC title back in 2005, ORTON and edge are biggers stars than ever, randy is the viper and edge is the rated r superstar, in my book, this is the first time they acutally feuding at this level


I think this is just filling up Orton until Cena drops the belt. who better to get Orton over more(even though he the most over guy right now) then Edge. I think this needs to get Orton ready for a long Face Title run and not to bury him, hopefully WWE know what they are doing.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

RAW is gonna be such a clusterfuck now. John Cena, Batista, Triple H, Chris Jericho, Randy Orton, Edge, and Sheamus. What a mess. RAW mid-carders are probably praying they go to Smackdown in the supplemental draft if they don't know about whether or not they are moving already.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

I must say RAW can be enjoyable now with Edge, Morrison and Jericho, but it will get stale after a while.

Too many main eventers is not always a good thing.

Smackdown looks like the better show IMO. Kingston and Christian are going to have some good matches with Punk, Swagger etc.


----------



## Ruiner (Mar 17, 2009)

fpalm @ IWC

Main eventers get drafted to show: "NOOOO insert up and coming mid carder here" WILLL GET BURIED.

Main eventers do not get drafted to show: SHIT THIS SUCKS, THEY GOT RAPED.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> i'm looking forward to smackdown ... ziggler, kofi, and mcintyre along with punk, christian, and swagger dominating the brand
> 
> miz needs to be moved there imo


Miz is fine on raw imo


----------



## perfection.™ (Mar 26, 2010)

Triple H/Jericho feud?

Orton/Edge is going to be awesome. They need to have Edge come out next week and bitch about the fact the crowd don't love him as much as they seem to with Orton and make him out to be completely jealous of Orton.


----------



## FlyingAsshole (Jun 2, 2009)

Wish Matt would of gone to RAW.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Over The Limit
> 
> Cena/Batista/Sheamus
> Orton/Edge
> ...


wwe hire him. he knows what he's doing!!!


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Over The Limit
> 
> Cena/Batista/Sheamus
> Orton/Edge
> ...


No Jericho:shocked: crazy


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Damn that gives RAW 4 main event heels(Edge, Batista, Sheamus, Jericho) and only two faces (Cena, Orton). I don't really see any up and coming guys filling those two extra main event face spots either...


----------



## Ruiner (Mar 17, 2009)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> *RAW is gonna be such a clusterfuck now.* John Cena, Batista, Triple H, Chris Jericho, Randy Orton, Edge, and Sheamus. What a mess. RAW mid-carders are probably praying they go to Smackdown in the draft if they don't know about whether or not they are moving already.


Were you saying that before the brand extension got introduced too?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Anybody else find it funny that Jericho was BANNED from Raw less than 6 months ago about 10 times, and now he's drafted over there. Funny shit. 

Overall, I enjoyed Raw. Don't get me wrong, it had its problems. We had bad Divas Tag match number 283942389. Hornswoggle's "match" with Ziggler was atrocious. You know, if you can't pay it off in any way shape or form given the fact that he's a little person, its probably not a good idea to give somebody an undefeated streak! Smackdown pretty much got raped with two of their biggest stars Edge & Jericho moved over, & one of their most exciting wrestlers Morrison taken away, and not much in the way of fair trades to balance it out, (on the flip side, Christian & Punk pretty much have to take over that show now).

But the overall atmosphere of the show was fun & exciting. The Draft is sort of the season premiere for the WWE, so it kind of has that "OK, lets kick things off for the rest of the year" feeling to it. Even though it doesn't mean much, I am happy that The Hart Dynasty won the tag titles. I mean they are the only true "Tag Team" in the company, so at the very least, they should be holding the belts. I really enjoyed the Swagger vs. Morrison match. Swagger is a good performer & Morrison is an exciting wrestler to watch, so its nice to see them get to perform well with no bullshit. And the 3 Way Main Event was actually pretty good. I have no desire to see Cena vs. Batista AGAIN, but I thought Edge's heel turn was a cool cliffhanger to end on. His face turn was bombing terribly (not his fault) so making him heel is probably the way to go. Punk vs. Bourne, Christian vs. Jericho, & the Battle Royal were all decent/solid matches as well. 

Also, how refreshing was it that there was no celebrity bullshit to ruin this show? Isn't it nice to have a wrestling centered show that focuses on the matches & feuds as opposed to shit with a celeb that isn't entertaining and nobody cares about?

So yeah, really good Raw this week.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Ruiner said:


> fpalm @ IWC
> 
> Main eventers get drafted to show: "NOOOO insert up and coming mid carder here" WILLL GET BURIED.
> 
> Main eventers do not get drafted to show: SHIT THIS SUCKS, THEY GOT RAPED.


fpalm @ you thinkin that members of the IWC all have the same opinion.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

hardyorton said:


> No Jericho:shocked: crazy


It wont be the first time a main eventer sits out a PPV.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Over The Limit
> 
> Cena/Batista/Sheamus
> Orton/Edge
> ...


Cena/Batista/Sheamus actually happened at the 2nd Belfast houseshow recently.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Ruiner said:


> Were you saying that before the brand got introduced too?


Wasn't a fan back then man. I started watching wrestling right after the attitude era ended and WWE bought out WCW. I missed some good times for sure.


----------



## GADVFREAK99 (Jan 21, 2007)

SarcasmoBlaster said:


> Damn that gives RAW 4 main event heels(Edge, Batista, Sheamus, Jericho) and only two faces (Cena, Orton). I don't really see any up and coming guys filling those two extra main event face spots either...


Edge is a face dude, and Raw also has HHH.


----------



## BigPawr (Jan 31, 2007)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> eww god no. Only if he grows his hair back out and puts his wrestling pants back on.


which would be AWESOME, then he could start doing the lion-tamer agin instead of that bullshit boston crab walls shit


----------



## Ruiner (Mar 17, 2009)

bme said:


> fpalm @ you thinkin that members of the IWC all have the same opinion.


fpalm @ you demonstrating the stupidity of the IWC.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

I won't accept Y2J as a face unless he grows his hair back out and puts his tights back on and the fans won't accept it either. Jericho's current look and gimmick can ONLY work as a heel.


----------



## TheFlamingHetero (May 19, 2009)

a jericho/morrison feud would be able to elavate jomo into the main event, it would also help get the fans behind him. or theyll throw miz into a feud with morrison. miz is gonna have to work extra hard now with all the great heel workers on raw. edge seems to be headed towards a heel turn, you've got jericho, youve got sheamus. they could reform miz and morrison as a tag team, but if not that, i dont see miz doing much unless hes switched to smackdown. miz as a face wouldnt work


----------



## .Y2J (Oct 11, 2009)

am i the only one thinking that SD is gonna be very good with Swagger, Christian, Taker Punk and Rey in ME scene? I really liked teh draft


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

hey Ive had Punk and Christian running smackdown on EWR for almost a year. Its worked great


----------



## TheSwanton (Apr 9, 2010)

GADVFREAK99 said:


> Edge is a face dude, and Raw also has HHH.


im guessing you didnt watch all of Raw


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

.Y2J said:


> am i the only one thinking that SD is gonna be very good with Swagger, Christian, Taker Punk and Rey in ME scene? I really liked teh draft


Taker is never there during the summer. Expect Kofi to get a huge push this summer.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Anyone think Joe Henning will be DiBiase's servant?


----------



## .Y2J (Oct 11, 2009)

yeah, i forgot Kofi  Taker is gonna take some time off but then he comes back...teh draft is for a year not for a few months


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Do you think this is a Good feud for Orton?

I like Edge but is it to keep Orton on the Back burner seen as he's getting major pops?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> i'm looking forward to smackdown ... ziggler, kofi, and mcintyre along with punk, christian, and swagger dominating the brand
> 
> miz needs to be moved there imo


and who's going to put these guys over? Mysterio? Kane? Pshhhh



Smackdown needed a top guy like Orton if they were taking edge and Jericho to raw. Enjoy's kofi's botches mcintyre ability to draw heat, ziggler being a jobber, big show inability to wrestle, and swagger's lisp. Christian and SES are the only reasons to een DVR smackdown


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

hardyorton said:


> Do you think this is a Good feud for Orton?
> 
> I like Edge but is it to keep Orton on the Back burner seen as he's getting major pops?


The more they wait the more the fans want.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Anyone think Joe Henning will be DiBiase's servant?


Or maybe his younger brother Brett


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

hardyorton said:


> Or maybe his younger brother Brett


I actually see Henning more fitting for the role. Brett can be introduced later and face the Hart Dynasty with Ted.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

JoseBxNYC said:


> The more they wait the more the fans want.


I hope your right cause Orton is the first star in years i think could Give Cena a run for the Main Face of the WWE


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Swag said:


> and who's going to put these guys over? Mysterio? Kane? Pshhhh
> 
> 
> 
> Smackdown needed a top guy like Orton if they were taking edge and Jericho to raw. Enjoy's kofi's botches mcintyre ability to draw heat, ziggler being a jobber, big show inability to wrestle, and swagger's lisp. Christian and SES are the only reasons to een DVR smackdown


matt hardy is a jobber
kane is a jobber
doubt wwe would do the same mistake twice and listen to rey about the outcome of a match

it's christian, punk, mysterio, and swagger ... 2 top faces and 2 heels


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Smackdown is the B show for a reason. TNA is going against Raw and Vince wants to kill them. This helps prove that more than anything else has.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

JoseBxNYC said:


> I actually see Henning more fitting for the role. Brett can be introduced later and face the Hart Dynasty with Ted.


I think Joe would be great, he has agood look, i haven't seen him wrestle is he anything like his old man? if he is damn a big face turn down the line would give us another top 3rd genration superstar


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Dark Church said:


> Smackdown is the B show for a reason. TNA is going against Raw and Vince wants to kill them. This helps prove that more than anything else has.


Orton,Cena Edge and Jericho
Impact doesn't stand a chance. With this Orton and Edge feud we could have one of the best feuds in years on our hands.


----------



## TheSwanton (Apr 9, 2010)

Dark Church said:


> Smackdown is the B show for a reason. TNA is going against Raw and Vince wants to kill them. This helps prove that more than anything else has.


Thats exactly what i was thinking. They took away the top 3 contenders for the WHC for a reason


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Edge isn't a heel. Don't know why people keep saying that.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Dark Church said:


> Smackdown is the B show for a reason. TNA is going against Raw and Vince wants to kill them. This helps prove that more than anything else has.


LOL. Because it's not like this has happened with the draft before...


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

will94 said:


> Edge isn't a heel. Don't know why people keep saying that.


well he speared one of the most over guys right now and cost him the match. He got booed by the fans plus he didn't spear any of the heels. i think he's heel


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> Smackdown is the B show for a reason. TNA is going against Raw and Vince wants to kill them. This helps prove that more than anything else has.


or it shows that WWE are doin what they've done since the 2nd ever draft..and that's give RAW bigger, better draft picks


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Dark Church said:


> Smackdown is the B show for a reason. TNA is going against Raw and Vince wants to kill them. This helps prove that more than anything else has.


Then they might as well move SES Christian Mysterio and Swagger to Raw.  there's no one to put these guys over. Y2J Diabase orton Morrison and Miz will all suffer big time from this.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

bme said:


> or it shows that WWE are doin what they've done since the 2nd ever draft..and that's give RAW bigger, better draft picks


Last year Raw got MVP, Matt Hardy, Big Show and Triple H (who was already there) compared to Jericho, Mysterio, Punk and Kane. Smackdown had a better draft last year. They also cleaned up in the supplemental draft as well.



Swag said:


> Then they might as well move SES Christian Mysterio and Swagger to Raw.  there's no one to put these guys over. Y2J Diabase orton Morrison and Miz will all suffer big time from this.


Orton and Jericho will be fine. Miz needs to suffer. Dibiase and Morrison should be ok as well. I think Sheamus has the biggest chance of being in trouble out of main eventers.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

Swag said:


> Then they might as well move SES Christian Mysterio and Swagger to Raw.  there's no one to put these guys over. Y2J Diabase *orton* Morrison and Miz will all suffer big time from this.


i hope tis is a joke, again i say since smmerslam 07 hes been in more title matcces than anyone, yes even Cena, hes the most over guy by far in the company has the most over finisers(punt when he use it) im pretty sure he as zero reason to worry about, Vince and the creative staff love this guy, so do fans.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Hbk96rRko09 said:


> i hope tis is a joke, again i say since smmerslam 07 es been in more title matces tan anyone, yes even Cena, es te most over guy by far in the company as the most over finisers(punt when he use it) im pretty sure he as zero reason to worry, Vince and the creative staff love this guy, so do fans.


I can only see Vince and co putting him with Edge cause i think they want to build his face turn up and then give him the title. They sigened him to a major contract and no way(i hope they are not that stupid) can they ignore the fact that they could make big bucks with his face turn.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

So Vance Archer on Smackdown now according to wwe.com


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

hardyorton said:


> well he speared one of the most over guys right now and cost him the match. He got booed by the fans plus he didn't spear any of the heels. i think he's heel


Orton's not turned face yet. Yes, he's getting big pops, but WWE still portrays him as a devious, do anything to win, kinda guy. He's a tweener at best.

Edge spearing Orton does not automatically equate to a heel turn for Edge, especially considering there is past history with the two and a feud that they never truly put together when they split Rated RKO back in 2007.


----------



## Calvinball (Feb 21, 2009)

The show was pretty good. Some of the matches seemed a bit longer than normal for a draft show (and 3-hour shows in general), the traditional bad battle royal felt a little shorter than in previous years, and the comedy was kept to a minimum. On the negative end of things, there didn't seem to be as many big moves this year as there normally is. The lack of ECW this year I think was a benefit as it made the draft show simpler.

The opening match was pretty good. Hopefully they continue to do something with the Harts (they desperately need new teams with Show/Miz & Cryme Tyme breaking up), and Show/Miz breaking up results in good things for the Miz. Them really loading Raw up with Edge (who looks to have turned back heel) & Jericho moving over, and Raw not really losing any big stars, I'm a little leery of the latter happening.

The womens match wasn't much. At least they moved one of the women who can't wrestle to the taped show.

Punk vs. Bourne was good for the time it got. Hopefully Bourne moves in the supplemental draft. There's a lot of good matches he could have there, and he's going to get lost in the shuffle even more now with Raw getting far more top heavy.

The battle royal was the usual nothing draft battle royal. Hornswoggle vs. Ziggler was a waste of time. I'm not getting my hopes up that Ziggler choking out Hornswoggle was a way to write that character out.

Jericho vs. Christian was pretty good. When Christian got drafted to Smackdown, I was excited that tonight's match may have been setting up a feud between those two. Then Jericho got drafted to Raw and ruined that idea. Well at least Christian is on a show where he'll have a better shot at getting a push, having some longer matches, promo time, and getting a PPV match. I wonder how long before Jericho loses another "loser leaves Raw and can never return match." Maybe they'll fit 52 more of those in this year.

Swagger vs. Morrison was fairly good. I still don't know what the point of Swagger losing to Morrison was. Maybe he was supposed to move into a challenger role when last week's Smackdown was taped, and they decided to move him to Raw since then.

The main event was good. Once Batista got added, I expected he'd win so they could set up a proper exit for him at the next PPV. Edge was missing something as a face, and with Batista leaving and Orton turning face, they needed another main event heel on Raw, but I don't know about Edge turning heel already, especially since they also moved Jericho who could have easily filled the main event heel spot and feuded with Orton. Currently, I'm not sold on the Jericho move even though I think he added a lot to the Raws he was on last year.

It was what everyone expected, but Smackdown sure didn't come out this looking too strong. I expect a lot of good matches on that show and the younger guys should get a good chance to shine, but they're seriously lacking star power with them losing Edge & Jericho, and gaining no guys of equal name value. Punk looks to be moving up the card now, and Christian has a good chance of being one of that brand's top faces, which are good things. Big Show seems likely to be one of that brand's top heels, which isn't a good thing.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Was anyone else cheering on Ziggler when he destroying Hornswoggle on RAW?*

cause I certainly was, I’ve been waiting for a very long time to see that little crap get destroyed. 

I like to add on the fact that I’m nowhere near a Ziggler fan but he is a good talent in the WWE but now seeing he is the next victim of that little shit, really sickens me. Sure he lost by count-out but that’s still a lost regardless and he was made to be a fool out of by Hornswoggle. 

But anyone else was being entertained by the attack or didn’t care much about it?


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: Was anyone else cheering on Ziggler when he destroying Hornswoggle on RAW?*

I was at the event, the crowd was electrically against The Swoggle Hate.. I don't understand it


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Was anyone else cheering on Ziggler when he destroying Hornswoggle on RAW?*

should've put the ref and the king in the sleeperhold


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Pretty good draft. Although I am kind of bummed Jericho went to RAW, I guess he could certainly fill the vacant area for top heel there.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Dark Church said:


> Smackdown is the B show for a reason. TNA is going against Raw and Vince wants to kill them. This helps prove that more than anything else has.


Yep Yep. But i like TNA so hopefully they dont die,lol.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

will94 said:


> Orton's not turned face yet. Yes, he's getting big pops, but WWE still portrays him as a devious, do anything to win, kinda guy. He's a tweener at best.
> 
> Edge spearing Orton does not automatically equate to a heel turn for Edge, especially considering there is past history with the two and a feud that they never truly put together when they split Rated RKO back in 2007.


We have to wait until Next monday to find out Will94
I just have a feeling Edge was the tweener


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

*Re: Was anyone else cheering on Ziggler when he destroying Hornswoggle on RAW?*

Ziggler shlould have choked him out of the WWE ! I don't wanna see hi stupid face again especially him beating any other credible or half credible wrestler ..


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

What did everyone think of the crowd tonight? I haven't gotten to watch a stream yet, but from what I could tell they were REALLY into the whole show. There were a few lulls in the longer matches, however.

**Curious because I was 5 rows behind the announcers


----------



## phenom64 (Nov 6, 2006)

This draft was without a doubt, the worst draft ever.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Calvinball said:


> The womens match wasn't much. At least they moved one of the women who can't wrestle to the taped show.


I fail to see your logic here as SmackDown! is CLEARLY the wrestling show. Based on your criteria, Kelly would be better staying on RAW. I'm guessing you don't watch SmackDown! very much, if at all.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Was anyone else cheering on Ziggler when he destroying Hornswoggle on RAW?*

I wouldn't go as far to say "destroyed", but I was definitely marking out when he locked in the Sleeper Hold.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

phenom64 said:


> This draft was without a doubt, the worst draft ever.


Maybe it sucked televised, but live it was amazing!

The last hour was VERY commercial heavy, though


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Look people can moan as much as they like about their only being 8 main draft picks but that's good imo.

Their is only 2 brands now and just moving loads of stars from one to the other would just make it look like Raw on SD and SD on Raw.

8 on the main show seems like plenty to me.

That being said though I do think Kelly Kelly was a wasted draft pick which could have been left till the supplemental draft.

Also personally I would have kept Jericho on SD for at least another year as I don't think he will see much main event time on Raw with how loaded it is now.

I also feel for John Morrison because any potential main event time for him probably went out of the window with being drafted to Raw.

Big Show gets drafted every year so no shocker there.

Edge to Raw I'm extremely happy about because he's been on SD for like ages now and needed a change of scenery imo.

Very happy with Kofi Kingston and especially Christian being drafted to SD.

I'm happy with the lack of major star power on SD as now hopefully guys like Kingston and Christian will get main event pushes.

Also some great matches tonight, generally the draft shows just feature quick pointless matches but tonight was wrestling heavy with great matches like Hart Dynasty/ShowMiz, Jericho/Christian, Punk/Evan Bourne and the triple threat main event.

So overall a very good show imo.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Dalexian said:


> What did everyone think of the crowd tonight? I haven't gotten to watch a stream yet, but from what I could tell they were REALLY into the whole show. There were a few lulls in the longer matches, however.
> 
> **Curious because I was 5 rows behind the announcers


Orton and Cena got the biggest pops
and they went wild when the hart dynasty won
they were a lot better then the Extreme rules crowd thats for sure


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

Sucks that SD didn't get any mainevent stars after losing Jericho and Edge, but as a huge Christian fan I have to believe that this is a good thing. Sure they don't have a lot of star power, but it looks likely that a Christian/Swagger feud is in the works and I won't say no to that. Hopefully though Orton or something will come to SD eventually because they really are lacking some star power. 

They took the 2 stars that were the mainevent of SD's world championship at Wrestlemania, and replaced it with nothing of equal value, seems a little odd to do, though if someone like Orton does eventually come to SD, I hope it doesn't interfere with Christian getting some form of a push. That, and I hope they don't give his push to Kofi or something.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: Was anyone else cheering on Ziggler when he destroying Hornswoggle on RAW?*

Funny as hell anytime that midget gets a beaten i'm all for it


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

hardyorton said:


> Orton and Cena got the biggest pops
> and they went wild when the hart dynasty won
> they were a lot better then the Extreme rules crowd thats for sure


Yea the section around me was EATING up Orton. Cena was deafening the first time he came out.

The crowd adamantly hated Miz, and it went silent for Christian and McCool (at least from where I was)


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Dalexian said:


> Yea the section around me was EATING up Orton. Cena was deafening the first time he came out.
> 
> The crowd adamantly hated Miz, and it went silent for Christian and McCool (at least from where I was)


Christian got a decent pop nothing amazing

the shock of the crowd when Edge speared Orton was amazing on tv

what was the crowd reaction like when Edge speared Orton?


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

hardyorton said:


> Christian got a decent pop nothing amazing
> 
> the shock of the crowd when Edge speared Orton was amazing on tv
> 
> what was the crowd reaction like when Edge speared Orton?


At that point, my section was a clusterfark.

There were nothing but 8 year olds behind me, and everyone (of course) was standing up. The parents of the 8 year olds behind me decided to start trouble about the standing (while standing and obstructing the views of the people behind them). Needless to say, we missed him come out, but they didn't really know what to think.

The crowd was really about 60% 8-12 year olds


----------



## MuffinMade (Feb 26, 2010)

Bret Hart's and R Rruth's promos made me laugh.

I enjoyed RAW tonight.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Did anyone else really like the Orton vs Batista vs Sheamus match, it was fast paced and entertaining.


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

*Feelings on no guest host tonight? Show had an "old school" feel to it*

Raw without a guesthost was fantastic! Please please get rid of the concept all together, bring in the Rock as permanent GM, and call it a show! Raw in my opinion had a mid 2000's feel to it. To many that may not be a big deal, but it just felt like a lot more vintage. Thoughts?


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Ratedr4life said:


> Did anyone else really like the Orton vs Batista vs Sheamus match, it was fast paced and entertaining.


Sheamus spent a lot of time out of the match, but he took a legit bump at some point. His right shoulder blade was a little sliced... either that or his paleness just over-emphasizes scrapes


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Feelings on no guest host tonight? Show had an "old school" feel to it*

What are you talking about, clearly cena was the Guest host.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: Feelings on no guest host tonight? Show had an "old school" feel to it*

It didn't really feel vintage, but it did feel like there was a lot of wrestling (Mostly because there was!). I could see how that concept could give you a vintage feel


----------



## maximus425 (Mar 30, 2010)

I thought this RAW was gay. The draft needs to go! It was cool at first, but its a random computer picking. Plus...any normal human in a draft is going to draft the big guns first. They are not going to draft a mid carder with their first pick. I love WWE, but tonight was WW-GAY!!


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: Feelings on no guest host tonight? Show had an "old school" feel to it*

Well Cena is an active wrestler, so....

Dalexian, yeah, it was very refreshing, and that's basically what I meant.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Was anyone else cheering on Ziggler when he destroying Hornswoggle on RAW?*

I had no problem with Ziggler destroying him, but it looked painful to watch, I'm definitely not s swoggle fan but man he took some nasty hits there tonight.


----------



## Calvinball (Feb 21, 2009)

EvoLution™ said:


> I fail to see your logic here as SmackDown! is CLEARLY the wrestling show. Based on your criteria, Kelly would be better staying on RAW. I'm guessing you don't watch SmackDown! very much, if at all.


No, I watch Smackdown nearly every week. Even though they have Beth & Natalya (who they don't use as a wrestler for some reason), I don't find the Smackdown womens matches to be all that good or memorable most weeks. So while I consider Smackdown the "wrestling" show, I don't necessarily consider its womens division to be the "wrestling" womens division (their PPV match was an Extreme Makeover match). If they're going to use someone like Kelly Kelly as a wrestler, they're better off putting her on the show where they can clean up her matches in editing instead of having her wrestle poor matches and almost killing people on live TV. Though I guess there are a few woman who should be moved first using that criteria.

Even with editing, I don't think Kelly Kelly is going to be having great matches any time soon, but I don't think she is going to drag down the work rate of the division. The Smackdown womens division's problem is its lack of a charismatic heel who can wrestle a good match now that Beth & Natalya are faces. Kelly doesn't make that problem any better or worse.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

maximus425 said:


> I thought this RAW was gay. The draft needs to go! It was cool at first, but its a random computer picking. Plus...any normal human in a draft is going to draft the big guns first. They are not going to draft a mid carder with their first pick. I love WWE, but tonight was WW-GAY!!


Uhh, no.

One of the most successful drafts in a long time.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

maximus425 said:


> I thought this RAW was gay. The draft needs to go! It was cool at first, but its a random computer picking. Plus...any normal human in a draft is going to draft the big guns first. They are not going to draft a mid carder with their first pick. I love WWE, but tonight was WW-GAY!!


...Seriously?

The best RAW in dare I say a year... and you complain?

*sigh*


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

Ahahaha, IM THE MAN!


God damn, Batista owns.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Was anyone else cheering on Ziggler when he destroying Hornswoggle on RAW?*

I don't really understand the Hornswoggle hatred. If you don't like the guy, don't watch. Then you don't need to complain.

Dolph Ziggler was outsmarted, and thats the match. Its not like Hornswoggle is of inferior intelligence, just becuase he is small. If anything, it will motivate Ziggler even more. He has a bright future.


----------



## MuffinMade (Feb 26, 2010)

This was the best RAW in a longggggg time, I don't understand how people can complain after some of thee other crap we've had to endure. This show was awesome.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

If it means SD developing new main event stars then I'm all for SD getting raped every year lol.


----------



## maximus425 (Mar 30, 2010)

WWE needs to bump up to a main eventer. He is the best on the mic...obviously. Just look at the air time he gets. Edge,Batista, Orton, Sheamus, Jericho, are all heels. HHH out, Cena being perdictable...they need a face or two. Where is Cody Rhodes? Ted Jr. needs to give the belt back and do his own thing. I like the idea, but if he is not going to play the millionare role then the belt needs to go. They have Ziggler fighting a midget-WTF. I do like that Matt Stryker is a heel on the mic...thank god! Im tired of all the hearts and flowers between Jerry and VINTAGE VINTAGE VINTAGE Cole. Bring back JBL if you have too! They need some excitement in WWE. Create a son of the Undertaker and have him beat the Undertaker at Wrestle Mania to end the streak (RIP) and get him over.


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

Looks like RAW just got far more interesting... Not sure bout Smackdown, but they always put on a good show no matter who's on the roster. 

BTW, what's with Jericho and Big Show? Why do those 2 ALWAYS get drafted on Draft Night? I actually predicted "Jericho and Big Show will get drafted tonight... again" and BEHOLD! Drafted. Wussup wit dat?!


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Khalid Hassan said:


> Looks like RAW just got far more interesting... Not sure bout Smackdown, but they always put on a good show no matter who's on the roster.
> 
> BTW, what's with Jericho and Big Show? Why do those 2 ALWAYS get drafted on Draft Night? I actually predicted "Jericho and Big Show will get drafted tonight... again" and BEHOLD! Drafted. Wussup wit dat?!


They needed to cleanly split up Jerishow AND Showmiz, the best way to do that was to separate Show from JeriMiz


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

Dalexian said:


> They needed to cleanly split up Jerishow AND Showmiz, the best way to do that was to separate Show from JeriMiz


When JeriShow formed, there were both on different brands anyways. Now they've just switched. But that still doesn't explain why those 2 always get drafted.

Wait wait, sorry, Im wrong... Big Show and Jericho got drafted last year as well, but thats the only times they were involved in a draft. I thought they've switched more times than that, but thats not the case. 

I think Kane has been drafted more times than anyone, but he didn't move this time... well, draft isnt really over til tomorrow, so we'll see.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

AWESOME RAW TONIGHT!

Did the shows trade writers without announcing it or something? I was shocked to see not once, but THREE matches get a lot of time.

Who the hell booked this show?


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Sooooo...why did Edge attack Orton?


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Because Batista and Sheamus were already down...


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

IT'S A POWERSLAM NOT A SCOOP SLAM COLE!

Damn it, why does that clown still have a commentating job? Even when Striker corrects him, he still manages to call the move wrong.


----------



## jasonviyavong (Dec 20, 2007)

What if Miz and Jericho now for a tagteam :lmao


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

Welcome to...RAW..IS..JERICHO!!!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

KrazyGreen said:


> Welcome to...RAW..IS..JERICHO!!!!


The problem is, it isn't. Raw is Cena, Orton, Edge, Batista and Sheamus. Jericho doesn't stand a chance on this show. Not to mention Triple H when he returns. That's the only thing about this draft that upsets me, Jericho should've been kept on SmackDown!.


----------



## Brandenthesmark (Mar 19, 2010)

idk if anyone talked about this but does anybody have a problem with Morrison moved to raw I mean that was the only draft that upset me because now it seems like he will be squashed by everyone else


----------



## RVD 1010 (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm happy with most of the moves but it basically screwed Smackdown. There's almost no reason for me to watch it besides Punk and Dolph. Raw is stacked and I don't know how they're going to be able to use a all of Cena/Batista/Orton/Edge/Sheamus/HHH/Jericho at the same time. I'm very surprised Orton didn't go to smackdown.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

RAW was very good tonight. Matches actually got time and I was never really bored at any moment. Smackdown! got pretty screwed in the Draft but Smackdown! always seems to be a good show no matter who's on it. W/ Jericho, Edge, Morrison, Orton, Cena, HHH, Sheamus, & Batista RAW is very stacked. 

At least SD! got Christian. That's the biggest name that made me happy  I except SD! to get Bourne, Yoshi, Carlito, Rhodes & maybe MVP in Supplemental.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm hoping that MVP and Zack Ryder get sent to Smackdown. If not, they'll be lucky if they make it on Superstars each week.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

SD got screwed in the draft then I take it. What's their ME now? Swagger/Punk/Rey/Taker? Urgh. Hopefully Christian and Kofi get pushed to the SD! ME.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Morrison - i was hoping he'd be build up to the main event on SD, but since he's on RAW with a stacked ME scene he'll be fightin Miz for the U.S. title.

Truth - i would've liked him to stay on SD and fight for the I.C. title but now that he's on RAW i can't see him doing much after his fued with Ted (if that's what they're goin with)

Jericho - he's always been the guy that's pushed aside and put in the upper midcard. he's at the bottom of the list of ME wrestlers on RAW so i don't expect him to be fighting for the World title any time soon.




kobra860 said:


> I'm hoping that MVP and Zack Ryder get sent to Smackdown. If not, they'll be lucky if they make it on Superstars each week.


Actually, both are regulars on Superstars


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

Raw is Jericho ,again!!! I'll start rewatching Raw definetly now.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

phenom64 said:


> This draft was without a doubt, the worst draft ever.


For Smackdown that is. :gun:


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Don't see how the draft is bad for SmackDown. Of course, that depends who they get from the supplemental.

SmackDown looks promising. Hopefully they add a few more great talents in the supplemental draft, and in my opinion, they have a great roster.

With all the changes to RAW, it NEEDS to be strongly booked, otherwise, a lot of key, top talents are going to be unhappy.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SmackDown! didn't get screwed that badly. Fair game, they lost Jericho but as much as that sucks, it just blows the door wide open for CM Punk to be an even bigger star than he already is. Who cares that they lost Edge? Edge sucks and in 2 months he's just gonna get injured again anyway like he does EVERY time.

As far as Truth and Morrison go, don't let the door hit you on the ass on the way out. 2 annoyances who can go on to get MVP'ed. Lovin' it.

And we have Christian, who if they use right (big if, not holding my breath) is a definite main eventer. Kingston can also be elevated to ME status, not my favourite pick but not a bad choice, and with him away from Randy Orton, that can only help him. Big Show can also be used better on SmackDown!, and he's good on the mic and makes a very credible monster. SmackDown! didn't do bad, they just didn't pick up a big star, but it remains the talent brand. The biggest blow would've been if we lost Undertaker but we didn't. I don't even know if I'd have wanted them to pick up a huge star like Orton or Cena because it would just severely hinder the talent like Christian and CM Punk that we do have.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Can they please leave the white ropes? They look so much better than the red, I want to watcht the product more after tonight. Such a good show. White ropes is a huge plus, keep it IMO.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

I am worried about what use they put Jericho to. The guy needs to be around the World title, but that isn't going to happen on RAW. Also, when he was the tag team champion, he was booked like a fucking joke on RAW. Pretty worrying. Either a face turn, or a hiatus incoming.


----------



## Pittsburgh (Jan 14, 2009)

Other than Morrison (would've been the perfect opportunity to break into ME - look at SD) and Jericho going over to RAW, and Orton not going to SD, everything went down great. They ruined some amazing feuds by doing these moves...

Orton-Swagger cur short
Orton-Punk
Morrison-Punk
Morrison-Swagger for WHC
Christian-Jericho
Christian-Edge reunion/feud


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah, I don't see why they moved Jericho either. Makes no sense, since they aren't continuing the Edge storyline. They'll figure out something for him. I couldn't care less if he jobs out but you'd expect better from him since he won in a Main Event at WrestleMania.

Edge vs Randy Orton feud is going to be sick.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> SmackDown! didn't get screwed that badly. Fair game, they lost Jericho but as much as that sucks, it just blows the door wide open for CM Punk to be an even bigger star than he already is. Who cares that they lost Edge? Edge sucks and in 2 months he's just gonna get injured again anyway like he does EVERY time.
> 
> As far as Truth and Morrison go, don't let the door hit you on the ass on the way out. 2 annoyances who can go on to get MVP'ed. *Lovin' it.*
> 
> And we have Christian, who if they use right (big if, not holding my breath) is a definite main eventer. Kingston can also be elevated to ME status, not my favourite pick but not a bad choice, and with him away from Randy Orton, that can only help him. Big Show can also be used better on SmackDown!, and he's good on the mic and makes a very credible monster. SmackDown! didn't do bad, they just didn't pick up a big star, but it remains the talent brand. The biggest blow would've been if we lost Undertaker but we didn't. I don't even know if I'd have wanted them to pick up a huge star like Orton or Cena because it would just severely hinder the talent like Christian and CM Punk that we do have.


LOL. Amen.

I can not wait to see who Punk feuds with first. I would really not mind a Christian/Punk feud to build Christian back up. If they did that and had him win MITB, he would be set. We shall see if they put him against Swagger right away, or they build him in big non title feud.


----------



## cm punk$$$ (Apr 1, 2008)

remember that Batista is probably leaving WWE soon, and then y2j and sheameus is the only ME heels


----------



## Mr_Lover_Man (Oct 3, 2006)

Smackdown just got raped by Raw! Edge and Chris Jericho were the main reasons I use to watch Smackdown and they didnt even pick up Randy Orton or HHH in the process. Pissed off about that, the whole point of wanting Christian to move to SD was so that he could feud with Jericho and Edge and CM Punk. From the look of things it would just be CM Punk he would be feuding with. You have to wonder whether they are beefing up Raw due to TNA??? (Not that TNA is hugely effecting the Raw ratings at the moment). I guess the only good thing about this is Smackdown are in a position where they have to make new stars. I can see that Morrison needed a fresh start on Raw but he might as well got kept on Smackdown if the roster was going to be like it is right now.

I guess we will have to wait and see, but that was pure sodomy!


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Good Raw with some interesting Draft Picks. I especially like Edge on RAW (and the new - somewhat fresh ME scene there) as well as Kofi and Christian on SD.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Damn Batista was actually entertaining.

"Ducktape?? DUCKTAPE?? REALLY???!!! Are you kidding me??"

"HA! HA! IM THE MAN"

And we cant forget Sheamus "Oi,oi, hold on a second fella" 

hahahaha, so hilarious!


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Dark Church said:


> Smackdown is the B show for a reason. TNA is going against Raw and Vince wants to kill them. This helps prove that more than anything else has.


Smackdown is fulfilling the obligations of the now defunct ECW brand.

-Getting raped in the draft
-Having a new star as their World Champion (well Sheamus was also WWE Champion of Raw but meh..)
-Probably rebuilding the career of an established veteran?(We can only hope for Christian)


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Yeah, I also laughed at Sheamus "Oy, Oy!".


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

If Christian doesn't win a world title now we'll finally have confirmation that Vince hates him.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Raw was AWESOME.

Not seen that continued match quality over a show on a Monday night, from either show, for quite a long-time. Some great matches and great draft moves.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Pretty much the only draft pick I wasn't a fan of was Jericho to Raw, but otherwise every pick was fine by me. If they can't push Christian now, then they never ever will.


----------



## BobLoblaw™ (Dec 27, 2005)

Im happy Edge and Jericho are back on Raw but another Cena/Batista match :no:


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Yeah but the other options was another Cena Vs. Orton or Cena Vs. Sheamus.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

Nobody should ever say again Vince and WWE don't take TNA seriously or see them as competition because this draft just proved the opposite. I remember back when TNA wasn't on Mondays, Smackdown drafted stars like Hogan, Rock, Triple H, Batista, Jericho, Orton, Undertaker, Flair and Angle from Raw, now the biggest draft pick they got was Big Show. That speaks for itself.

Anyway, the highlight of the show for me was Sheamus fucking up both of his promos. Looked like a total jackass when he said to Orton: "You had your shot at the WWE title last night" and even like a much bigger jackass when he asked Batista: "Whats wrong with you people?". Batistas reaction was great but that still couldn't save it from being totally embarassing.


----------



## wrestleshoot (Dec 17, 2009)

Raw will still get around a 3. The only guy that really has a swing on ratings is Cena and I estimate it only around a .5


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

I like the draft a lot. SD losing Morrison was probably a bad choice, but every other move was good. No big stars = fresh main event scene. Plus they always have Taker. Swagger/Punk/Christian/Rey/Kofi/Taker and co constitutes a very fresh main event scene. RAW is now stacked with cemented main eventers, which will be the show where the big guns duke it out. SD for the fresh up and comers, NXT for the next generation and Superstars for the jobbers.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

murder said:


> Nobody should ever say again Vince and WWE don't take TNA seriously or see them as competition because this draft just proved the opposite. I remember back when TNA wasn't on Mondays, Smackdown drafted stars like Hogan, Rock, Triple H, Batista, Jericho, Orton, Undertaker, Flair and Angle from Raw, now the biggest draft pick they got was Big Show. That speaks for itself.
> 
> Anyway, the highlight of the show for me was Sheamus fucking up both of his promos. Looked like a total jackass when he said to Orton: "You had your shot at the WWE title last night" and even like a much bigger jackass when he asked Batista: "Whats wrong with you people?". Batistas reaction was great but that still couldn't save it from being totally embarassing.


Oh be quiet. If TNA was doing well, I'd suspect that being part of the reason, but TNA has decreased since going to Monday nights, and anyone with a brain knows Smackdown notoriously gets raped in the Draft in terms of who they lose. The WWE always tries to put the flavor of the month on Raw because its the main concern as far as they are concerned.

It has nothing to do with TNA. To suggest it goes would be stupid.


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

Randy Orton, John Cena, Batista(if he stays), Sheamus, Triple H, Mark Henry, Chris Jericho, Edge... maybe DiBiase and the Miz too
...that's a lotta main eventers.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Emperor DC said:


> Oh be quiet. If TNA was doing well, I'd suspect that being part of the reason, but TNA has decreased since going to Monday nights, and anyone with a brain knows Smackdown notoriously gets raped in the Draft in terms of who they lose. The WWE always tries to put the flavor of the month on Raw because its the main concern as far as they are concerned.
> 
> It has nothing to do with TNA. To suggest it goes would be stupid.


I disagree 100%, it was pretty obvious to me watching last night that Vince made the drafts he did to Raw for one reason only, to kill TNA on Monday nights.

I doubt it will work, but I think you are being very very naive if you dont think it was in the forefront of his mind.


----------



## Zedders (Dec 15, 2006)

tonymontoya said:


> Randy Orton, John Cena, Batista(if he stays), Sheamus, Triple H, *Mark Henry*, Chris Jericho, Edge... maybe DiBiase and the Miz too
> ...that's a lotta *main eventers*.


...

wat


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

RAW has always gotten the better draft picks


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

Zedders said:


> ...
> 
> wat


Joking obviously.

He main evented Royal Rumble 2006 against Angle though... actually he was probably in the main event of a few Royal Rumble PPVs.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Still don't know why Kelly Kelly couldn't have been drafted on WWE.com


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Double Post


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Still don't know why Kelly Kelly couldn't have been drafted on WWE.com


I know, it looked stupid. Switching Edge, Jericho, Morrison and Truth for...Christian, Show, Kofi and Kelly? She should have gone in the supplemental.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I hope Smackdown gets better picks at the Supplemental Draft today.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Smackdown seems to have got screwed. The only Main Eventers left on Sd are CM Punk, Undertaker and Mysterio (ish) 

Hopefully WWE do the right thing and push Christian finally. 

Annoyed that both Jericho AND Edge went to RAW.


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

Swagger could be easily turned into a convincing main eventer with the right push. 
Christian is one through and through, I don't think anyone would have a problem with that. 
McIntyre's still on hold for that push but I don't see it happening on Smackdown. Maybe the Big Show is sent over to make him and Swagger look good?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

.BD said:


> I like the draft a lot. SD losing Morrison was probably a bad choice, but every other move was good. No big stars = fresh main event scene. Plus they always have Taker. Swagger/Punk/Christian/Rey/Kofi/Taker and co constitutes a very fresh main event scene. RAW is now stacked with cemented main eventers, which will be the show where the big guns duke it out. SD for the fresh up and comers, NXT for the next generation and Superstars for the jobbers.


I liked the draft as well. i think the supplemental draft will be a lot bigger than people think. though, i will say that the draft seemed to be face heavy. other than jericho...they were all faces. you can say big show was a heel, but everyone likes the big show for some reason...actually, i think it's a mistake dafting him to smackdown...i think him and miz could have started something and if they are really going to push miz, have him take down the big show. maybe miz will go to smackdown today. we'll see.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Some more main eventers should of gone to SD.


----------



## Toots Dalton (Feb 8, 2010)

So, they've spent months trying to get Edge over as a face & turn him this quickly? STOOPID..


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Toots Dalton said:


> So, they've spent months trying to get Edge over as a face & turn him this quickly? STOOPID..


If at first you don't succeed, cut your losses and move on


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Toots Dalton said:


> So, they've spent months trying to get Edge over as a face & turn him this quickly? STOOPID..


he was never a face in my eyes, just a tweener. His character is a pyschopath, he could only last so long

And Christian. Looks like they MAY be pulling the trigger, finally.


----------



## ethancorkhill (Mar 8, 2010)

*RAW is getting worse!!*

Just watching what I recorded last night, and RAW is geting worse! Cena's little phone call was complete s*** and you can definately see now how its pointed towards the kids by the way he talks.... Sweet honey mustard or something wasn't it!?!?! The matches arent over good either, I think that if TNA starts to be shown closer to RAW then many may turn over!!


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: RAW is getting worse!!*



ethancorkhill said:


> Just watching what I recorded last night, and RAW is geting worse!


Actually it's not but do pray tell go on



ethancorkhill said:


> Cena's little phone call was complete s*** and you can definately see now how its pointed towards the kids by the way he talks.... Sweet honey mustard or something wasn't it!?!?!


Actually the phone call was funny, and clearly he was lamp-shading that he couldn't swear due to the rating



ethancorkhill said:


> The matches arent over good either,


Fuck you those matches were awesome, even the Ziggler Woggle match was funny in the "Bombarding the other guy with items" kinda way (shouldn't he have been disqualified for that?) and awesome in the "Yes he put that midget bastard in a sleeper!" Except for the Diva's but what do you expect from those failures?




ethancorkhill said:


> I think that if TNA starts to be shown closer to RAW then many may turn over!!


Oh wait I went into this post thinking you were smart, clearly a misconception on my part.

0.6


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

tonymontoya said:


> Swagger could be easily turned into a convincing main eventer with the right push.
> Christian is one through and through, I don't think anyone would have a problem with that.
> McIntyre's still on hold for that push but I don't see it happening on Smackdown. Maybe the Big Show is sent over to make him and Swagger look good?


I really cant see McIntyre working well with Big Show, he only seems to work well with big men such as Taker ( who he had probably his best match against) and Henry.

Swagger/Show could be good if Show turned face ( AGAIN! how many times is he going to switch alignment!)


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: RAW is getting worse!!*

cena was funny last night and him replacing a curse word with food was a jab to the PG rating ala what triple h does whenever shawn michaels would almost curse.

raw was great last night and with the stacked roster the midcard will be watchable.

no more mvp's, masters, etc because we'll see morrison, miz, and jericho.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: RAW is getting worse!!*

I'd agree with you, OP, but then we'd both be wrong.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: RAW is getting worse!!*

You shouldn't make an assessment on the whole based on that promo. If you watch RAW, you usually have to wade through the crap to enjoy it. Even back at the ATtitude era.

And how were the wrestling not good? The tag team match was good. Punk/Bourne was great for a 5 min match. Christian Vs Jericho was better than any match at iMPACT last night. Last night's RAW featured a lot of wrestling which is rare.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I love what they've dont tbh. Plenty of oppurtunity for the "underrated" as you call them, to get a spot of greatness where all the main eventers aren't gonna hog the limelight. It's a smart move IMO.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

come on supplimental draft and give SD Rhodes and Ryder


good raw, had me on the edge of the seat all night long bcuz of the draft. Didn't care for the ME though


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Optikk said:


> Looking forward to tonight. I just hope that we get some decent drafts.
> 
> What I can see happening:
> *-Christian to Smackdown
> ...


4/8 not bad.

Good RAW too.

Also Christian's peeps must've marked so hard when Edge and Jericho moved to SD. There is a huge void, and Christian is definitely filling that.

And Edge has already turned heel.



Punk_4_Life said:


> come on supplimental draft and give SD Rhodes and Ryder
> 
> 
> good raw, had me on the edge of the seat all night long bcuz of the draft. Didn't care for the ME though


ME was good.



Why are people saying that Smackdown got owned? Sure, they lost Edge and Jericho, but they also lost R-Truth and John Morrison. They gained Christian and Kofi Kingston. You're also forgetting that this means that CM Punk and the two new drafts are going to get definite pushes. Smackdown is going to be IWC's perfect show.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

Optikk said:


> ME was good.


okay, didn't say it was bad I just didn't care enough to stick around and watch it lol


----------



## MuffinMade (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: RAW is getting worse!!*

LOL you come here saying this after one of the best RAW's in a long time?


----------



## Undertaker is WWE (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: RAW is getting worse!!*

OP you have to be joking. Last night's RAW was the best in a very long time. The tag-team championship match to open up the show was a solid 12 minute PPV quality match. Not to mention Jericho vs. Christian, Swagger vs. Morrison, and the #1 contender Triple Threat Match were also good. Solid RAW.


----------



## Nomorewords (Aug 11, 2008)

*Last nights triple threat with Sheamus Batista and Randy Orton*

Was the best match i've seen in a long time on raw very entertaining...


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

whoops wrong thread


----------



## Rachel Deserved It (Dec 19, 2009)

I hope Morrison doesnt get wasted on RAW, he was getting close to mainevent status on Smackdown.


----------



## JypeK (Jan 17, 2007)

"Joey Styles getting drafted to future-endeavours.org" Striker is just awesome. :lmao


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

jaffakeksi said:


> "Joey Styles getting drafted to future-endeavours.org" Striket is just awesome. :lmao


i remember hearing that somewhere during the draft, do u remember what segment it was on, i wanna hear it again


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Another great draft show. But it just goes to show how much WWE will protect Raw. Michaels retires, Hunter is injured and they snatch up Edge, Jericho, Morrison AND Truth? The good news is with that mass exodus of top stars, plus Christian on his way to SD, there's virtually no way Christian's not going to at least FLIRT with a main event spot. And pretty much all the wrestling was solid, the tag match, Jericho/Christian and the triple threat were all great. This had to be Sheamus's best showing on Raw yet, with all the mic time he got. His accent still makes me lol though "fella."


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Great RAW. Enjoyed The Hart Dynasty winning the Tag Titles, Christian/Jericho, Morrison/Swagger and the Triple Threat main event, aswell as them presumably setting up an Edge/Orton feud although Smackdown got absolutely raped. They gained Kingston, Christian and Big Show but still have barely any main eventers left. With Hornswoggle just being drafted there too, it looks like Smackdown will be going downhill a lot.


----------



## JypeK (Jan 17, 2007)

RatedRudy said:


> i remember hearing that somewhere during the draft, do u remember what segment it was on, i wanna hear it again


It was during the tag title match when Cole talked about the supplemental draft.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Great RAW.

ShowMiz/Hart Dynasty was a nice way to open up the show. Good match and the crowd was HOT for THD. Happy with the result as they deserved those belts for a long time now and this is somewhat of a step further for Kidd. Miz got owned in the end and it was actually a nice way to breakup ShowMiz with Show heading to SD. Glad Miz is solo again and now he can focus 100% on the US title again. 

Diva's match was a dud but I found it amazing how Maryse basically outshined Eve. :side: Kelly to SD...meh. I guess it's partilly due to Mickie's release. 

Orton cut an awesome promo against Sheamus and the crowd was nicely behind RKO.

The Monday Night Delight!...I'm happy with Morrison being on RAW but at the same time a little mixed. On one end he was very close to reaching ME status on Smackdown and could've gotten pushed further over there. While on the the other I hope he doesn't get lost in the shuffle, especially with how stacked RAW is now. He has the ability to put on some good matches every week with some fresh opponents. Truth I could care less about...Edge being back on RAW though is really great.

Jericho/Christian was awesome. Which with these two, is expected. I always love seeing the jumping Codebreaker. 

Swagger/Morrison had another good match after their third meeting, but I thought the second bout was their best. Still, I was glad with the time that it got and Swagger got his little payback after last week. CHRISTIAN TO SD! Probably the draft pick I'm most happy about. It was nice to see him doing the "belt" gesture to Swagger. SD is lacking with Edge, Jerico, and Morrison now gone. So Christian will be a nice replacement.

The ME was good. Batista was funny...The ending was great and we might actually get a Rated-RKO feud. 

Solid show IMO.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

Great show 

Tag match was "awesome" and it was good seeing the HD win. Not sure why they went to break for the "split" of showmiz though.

Divas match was meh...did i hear a we want vickie chant though?

Orton - swagger was a good promo but it got ruined when cena came out.

Morrison - Swagger was a good match but for the sake of SD i was glad to see swagger get the win 

The triple threat was good. The ending was pretty epic as I was sure orton was going to win, Glad to see batista - cena continuing for atleast 1 more ppv. Wasnt too excited about another Cena - Sheamus feud which we just got over at the turn of the year and Cena - Orton was a year long thing not long ago too so no thanks. Edge - Orton should be a good feud but im dissapointed he isnt going to smackdown to replace edge or jericho

The Battle royale was alright, not fantastic. Dissapointed to see morrison, truth and edge in one go...it was here my heart sank and i realised smackdown was going to be raped in this draft, i thought jericho and punk would be drafted, half right i guess.

Jericho - christian was a solid match but OMG how annoying is slaters voice  Also of which, mark out moment of the night was defo Christian being drafted. 0315 in the morning and im shouting YES YES YESSSSSS GET IN THEIR . I could possibly forgive the ME exodus if SD gets bourne & MVP & Rhodes and Orton in the supplement draft, yes i know so far im doing good but if orton was to go he would have gone last night so im in for 1 dissapointment.

Oh And NO!!!!!! Guest Host  Take note WWE.


----------



## thefzk (Oct 27, 2009)

Was a good show, HD picking up the titles was awesome


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

The main event was a mess. No structure whatsoever.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

**Sigh!** If only EVERY episode of Raw was like this! What made this week’s so good? ACTION, and plenty of it! No cheesy guest host or embarrassing Hornswoggle or Santino skits. Not that Raw was without its problems though, so let’s get to it!


*Segment 1*, _Miz/Bret Hart dueling microphones._ Both guys brought it tonight and were very funny. *5/5*

*Segment 2*, _The Hart Dynasty def. ShowMiz for the Unified Tag Team Titles._ I honestly thought it was 1990 all over again and I was watching The Hart Foundation defeat Demolition for the WWF Tag Team Titles. Seriously, I felt like a kid again. I was literally on the edge of my seat. The crowd popped HUGE for this match. The action flowed beautifully, the match was just the right length. They could NOT have delivered a better opening. *5/5*

*Segment 3*, _Two replays of Extreme Rules. A replay of Big Show K.O.’ing Miz. Jack Swagger’s interview interrupted by Edge._ You can’t expect fireworks in EVERY segment. This was obviously a transitional bit and for what it was intended to be, it worked. Swagger did a good job and the crowd was excited to see Edge. *3/5*

*Segment 4*, _A Raw replay from last week. Laycool def. Diva’s Champion Eve & Maryse. Kelly Kelly drafted to Smackdown._ We all know this was not going to be a technical masterpiece but who the hell cares?! The divas look _*HAWT!*_ And Laycool is the best thing to happen to the women’s division in a long time. Maryse & Eve played their parts nearly to perfection, just the ending felt a little forced. *4/5*

*Segment 5*, _CM Punk def. Evan Bourne. Big Show drafted to Smackdown._ GREAT, great match! Punk was in a lively mood the whole time and cracked me up the way he kept playing with his hair. *5/5*

*Segment 6*, _Teddy Long, Big Show backstage segment. Sheamus, Randy Orton, John Cena in-ring segment._ The Long/Show (there’s a tag team name for you, eh?) segment was nowheres-ville until Teddy started dancing. It reminded me of the old Teddy Long from his days in the NWA managing Doom. Hilarious! I had a couple of problems with John Cena announcing Orton vs. Sheamus for a shot at the WWE Title: first, Sheamus beat Orton at the Royal Rumble and won his match at Extreme Rules; Orton proved he couldn’t beat the company’s other champion so why should he get a match against Cena? I know you can argue about all the extenuating circumstances, but Sheamus was even beating Orton on the mic before Cena interrupted. WWE needs to be careful how they package Orton right now. His “face to face, man to man” speech did nothing to endear him to me as a babyface. I see Randy as a face in the style of “Stone Cold” Steve Austin, who never had to proclaim his “manliness” nor did he ever hesitate to sneak-attack an enemy. That’s what made him so cool. He was a face who acted like a heel. Tonight WWE came dangerously close to taking some of the edge off Orton’s character. Cena’s corny humor also brought this segment down a notch for me. *2/5*

*Segment 7*, _Raw wins the 10-Man Battle Royal. John Morrison, R-Truth & Edge drafted to Raw._ Clusterfuck battle royals are ALWAYS going to suck and this one was no exception. Lawler’s “big star, big star” chant during the draft lottery came across like the “big money” chant from the Press Your Luck game show, in other words, _LAME!_ It was exciting to see that Edge changed brands but even that couldn’t save this segment. *2/5*

*Segment 8*, _Chris Jericho def. Christian. Kofi Kingston drafted to Smackdown._ My dvr effed me on this one! I FF’d through the commercials only to end up on the next segment. No matter what I did, I could NOT rewind to this one. So I missed the match but who cares about a Jericho/Christian match anymore? Maybe it was good, I don’t know. What I do know is, I no longer have to worry about watching Kofi botch things up on Raw anymore and that alone is enough for me to award this segment *2/5*.

*Segment 9*, _World Heavyweight Champion Jack Swagger def. John Morrison. Christian drafted to Smackdown._ Swagger and Morrison had terrible chemistry and the match went twice as long as it should have. Christian getting drafted was like “Ho-hum!” *2/5*

*Segment 10*, _Carlito, Ted DiBiase, R-Truth backstage segment. John Cena military video package._ The backstage exchange was well done and funny even though it was sad to see Carlito reduced to such a limited role _AGAIN_. How can I award anything less than a 4/5 for a military shout-out? *4/5*

*Segment 11*, _Hornswoggle def. Dolph Ziggler. Chris Jericho drafted to Raw._ Even though the match was a complete sham, I was glad to see Ziggler get some heat by attacking the troll. I mark out every time I see Ziggler and hope he gets another push soon. What I don’t get is, if the little goon wants to get in the ring, why does everyone get so overly dramatic when he gets beaten up? I’m sure the IWC creamed themselves when they found out Jericho was returning to Raw. Congratulations, but it wasn’t enough to save this segment. *2/5*

*Segment 12*, _Batista def. Randy Orton & Sheamus in a triple threat match to earn a shot at the WWE Title._ Guess Batista’s not leaving after all, huh? Just goes to show you can’t believe everything you read on the internet. That being said, he damned near killed this match. Seriously, the Thing from the Fantastic Four’s got more agility than this guy! Thankfully, Sheamus and Orton were around to do the heavy-lifting and it came off as a decent contest. Props to WWE for giving this match twenty minutes as opposed to the usual five for a main event. Edge’s involvement is puzzling but it added that cliffhanger effect and gave Orton an excuse for losing. A strong way to close it out. *4/5*
On a side note, got to hand it to Matt Stryker for sticking with the whole heel announcer gimmick. Seriously, who else would have the balls to go toe-to-toe with Lawler on his own show? He’s not the greatest announcer for sure, but his pro-heel takes are a nice change of pace. Lawler got off the best line though when he said, “Well, Matt, I’d like to agree with you but then we’d both be wrong.”

Final tally for the show…*3/5*. 
Not great but better than the usual fare. I don’t want to sound too harsh though. I thoroughly enjoyed this week’s episode overall. Wrestling, particularly in the WWE, is just in a rough state right now in general. I was hoping for bigger moves in the draft and more of them. But I suppose that was wishful thinking on my part. There’s a little something to build on now though. So, props WWE.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

The_Jiz said:


> The main event was a mess. No structure whatsoever.


Really?


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

Really good raw, this was extreamly entertaining. Extremem rules and now this, hopefully a sign that wwe knows what it can do know. HD winning the tag titles was a superb move, and Edge spearing Orton was a fantastic move, THAT will be feud of the year so far.


----------



## easter (Jun 24, 2007)

gutted miz lost his belts 2 of his belts really wish bret hart would piss off really cant stand him

loved it when edge speared orton love edge as a heel liked him as a face but hes so best heel in wwe so glad hes heel again

come on christian make smackdown your show and win that whc


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Ouch at the ratings though.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

the ratings are no surprise. at least not for me. not many people watch the first hour of three hour television specials.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*The show was good, i enjoyed it plus i am excited about Edge/Orton fued.*


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

The rating was low for the quality of the show.

Will enjoy watching the replay tomorrow night on Sky Sports thats for sure. First though - Barcelona vs Inter


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

Did anyone else think that the 4 left in the ring could compete in a championship scramble after seeing the finish? ie. Cena (c) vs Sheamus vs Edge vs Orton vs Tista. Could go with the whole "over the limit" gimmick. Dunno if this has been said yet or not


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

SilkWWE said:


> Did anyone else think that the 4 left in the ring could compete in a championship scramble after seeing the finish? ie. Cena (c) vs Sheamus vs Edge vs Orton vs Tista. Could go with the whole "over the limit" gimmick. Dunno if this has been said yet or not


You could be right, since I can't see Batista/Cena for a 3rd straight PPV. What gimmick could they do after Last Man Standing? I Quit?


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

From that, I kind of have the impression they might add Sheamus and do Cena/Sheamus/Batista and Orton/Edge maybe.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I loved this episode!,I am enjoying Bret Hart as a manager like this for Dynasty/Big Show is still a awesome beast IMO/Hart Dynasty new Tag champs!!!/I'll miss Kofi on Raw But I am interested in him on Smackdown now and same with Christian/Edge vs Christian FTW!!!.


----------



## thisisstan (Dec 17, 2008)

SilkWWE said:


> Did anyone else think that the 4 left in the ring could compete in a championship scramble after seeing the finish? ie. Cena (c) vs Sheamus vs Edge vs Orton vs Tista. Could go with the whole "over the limit" gimmick. Dunno if this has been said yet or not


Not with Fatal four-way coming up.


----------



## The_Gizzame™ (Apr 11, 2007)

One thing I was wondering while watching the draft.....

Hornswoggle vs Ziggler.......why didn't Hornswoggle get DQ'ed?? He threw both shoes and a helmet at Ziggler as he tried getting back in the ring.

What just because he's a midget he's impervious to the standards set on other superstars in matches??

It's just kind of annoying. "Oh Look Hornswoggle outsmarted the heel wrestler again! What a guy!"... Um, no he didn't. He used foreign objects to obtain a victory, and he should have been f'n disqualified.

In case you can't tell I don't like Hornswoggle, and the failing logic in WWE anymore just really bugs the shit out me.


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

CC91 said:


> You could be right, since I can't see Batista/Cena for a 3rd straight PPV. What gimmick could they do after Last Man Standing? I Quit?


3rd encounters in a feud usually results in a Hell in a Cell match.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

I hope not we already have a ppv for that now. Putting feud enders with it at other ppvs is just overkill. Corners dont ya just hate them


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

The_Gizzame said:


> One thing I was wondering while watching the draft.....
> 
> Hornswoggle vs Ziggler.......why didn't Hornswoggle get DQ'ed?? He threw both shoes and a helmet at Ziggler as he tried getting back in the ring.
> 
> ...


fuck yeah. Using his helmet is excactly like, say, HHH comes in the ring with a sledgehammer and uses it


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

my Prediction for raw this week.

Wayne Brady will host a let make a deal game show on raw.

Alicia Fox get a Divas title shot by pick a prizes on let make a deal game show.

Chris Jericho vs John Morrison.

R-Truth vs Ted DiBiase.

The Great Khali vs William Regal.

Tyson Kidd with Natalya vs Carlito.

Sheamus and Edge vs Randy Orton and John Cena.


----------

